# Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad - Updates, News and Discussions.



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HAIDER

Pakistan Army on Wednesday launched 'Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad' across the country, according to a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations, the army's media wing.

The operation aims at indiscriminately eliminating the "residual/latent threat of terrorism", consolidating the gains made in other military operations, and further ensuring the security of Pakistan's borders, read the statement.

Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy, Civil Armed Forces (CAF) and other security and law enforcing agencies (LEAs) will actively participate in and 'intimately support' the armed forces' efforts to eliminate the menace of terrorism from the country, the statement added.

"The effort entails conduct of Broad Spectrum Security / Counter-Terrorism (CT) operations by Rangers in Punjab, continuation of ongoing operations across the country, and focus on more effective border security management," the ISPR said.

"Country wide de-weaponisation and explosive control are additional cardinals of the effort. Pursuance of National Action Plan will be the hallmark of this operation," it added.
dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Techy Hassan

Allah help us. (Amen)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F86 Saber

If conducted in it's true sense, it will be very bad news for some politicians and mullah's alike.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## NakedLunch

We should not lose sight of the fact that over the last three years incidents of terrorism and the death toll from them has drastically improved. This was always going to be a long fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

*Maj Gen Asif GhafoorVerified account*‏@*OfficialDGISPR*  21m21 minutes ago




Pak Army launches 'Op Radd-ul-Fasaad' (رَدُّالفَسَاد) across the country. Rangers ops in Pb, cont ongoing ops elsewhere. Pursuance of NAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot-Bravo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834388775836979200Pakistan Air Force & Pakistan Navy to take part in the operation too!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HAIDER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834388775836979200


----------



## saaju

Pakistan army launched a whole new operation "Radd ul fasad" to eliminate terrorists from country .


----------



## IceCold

If anywhere the operation needs to be done, its inside Afghanistan where all the heads of snakes are living comfortably and abetting and formatting terrorism inside Pakistan. If anything we should had learned this after the recent attacks that no matter how hard we try to dismantle terrorist and their network inside Pakistan till the time snakes are giving a free passage inside Afghanistan, they will always find a way to sneak in due to nature of the border and try to create havoc. 
Too bad a perfectly found option to eliminate their infrastructure was wasted due to non decisiveness and action on part of our decision makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Counterpunch

Excellent news. This seems to be the second (internal) leg of Op Zarb e Azb. And what a name! Radd ul Fasaad i.e. 'Rejection and elimination of Terrorism in all its forms'


----------



## Zarvan

New Operation launched but there is one thing we need to do. If some of us think that all TTP can be killed than we are wrong in fact dead wrong. I am not suggesting talks with TTP but TTP is mostly Tribal based and whether we like it or not they still enjoy lot of support among Tribal people. So we need a major dialogue with people of Tribal areas address there issues and use them to bring back as many TTP guys as we can as for the TTP leadership they can be dealt with and eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

How many threads due we need on the same topic. Guys please check existing threads before creating new ones. @Horus @The Eagle Please merge with other threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*PAKISTAN ARMY LAUNCHES 'OPERATION RADD-UL-FASAAD' ACROSS THE COUNTRY*
*Operation aims at indiscriminately eliminating residual and latent threat of terrorism:ISPR*
File






06:22 PM, 22 Feb, 2017

0

Pakistan Army has launched 'Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad' across the country.

According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the operation aims at indiscriminately eliminating residual and latent threat of terrorism, consolidating gains of operations made thus far and further ensuring security of the borders.

Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy, Civil Armed Forces and other security and Law Enforcing Agencies will continue to actively participate and intimately support the efforts to eliminate the menace of terrorism from the country.

The effort entails conduct of Broad Spectrum Security and Counter Terrorism operations by Rangers in Punjab, continuation of ongoing operations across the country and focus on more effective border security management.

Country wide de-weaponisation and explosive control are additional cardinals of the effort. Pursuance of National Action Plan will be the hallmark of this operation.
http://www.radio.gov.pk/22-Feb-2017...s-operation-radd-ul-fasaad-across-the-country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Counterpunch said:


> Excellent news. This seems to be the second (internal) leg of Op Zarb e Azb. And what a name! Radd ul Fasaad i.e. 'Rejection and elimination of Terrorism in all its forms'


Reminds me the verses of the Holy Quran which talks being killing the people who spread 'fasaad' on earth

May they all sent to God soon

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## NakedLunch

Techy Hassan said:


> Allah help us. (Amen)



He always has. That's why we are still around.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Zaki said:


> Reminds me the verses of the Holy Quran which talks being killing the people who spread 'fasaad' on earth
> 
> May they all sent to God soon


CAn I have a topo as "foreigner"? it's like a khawarji cleansing all across Pakistan? or?

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Path-Finder

We really need to get rid of fissad, My one humble opinion is the police needs to be fixed regardless of which ever operation is launched! The police as the first line of defence has been destroyed due to the failure and incompetence of the ruling parties and they have absolutely NO need to fix the police force.

If the army takes control of the police from recruitment to training breaking it away from all political affiliation then we will get somewhere otherwise army will have to keep doing ops. Its political connection with police hampering security the most and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cool_Soldier

It is need of time to root out these elements from our society.
Good luck!


----------



## Flash_Ninja

Lets hope the Army is up to the task of handling multiple operations across the country. 

This means that police forces need to step up, and reforms need to be introduced to improve response times.


----------



## NakedLunch

Path-Finder said:


> We really need to get rid of fissad, My one humble opinion is the *police needs to be fixed regardless of which ever operation is launched! The police as the first line of defence *has been destroyed due to the failure and incompetence of the ruling parties and they have absolutely NO need to fix the police force.
> 
> If the army takes control of the police from recruitment to training breaking it away from all political affiliation then we will get somewhere otherwise army will have to keep doing ops. Its political connection with police hampering security the most and nothing else.



Here's an idea. Would the Pakistan police be better off being under the control of the MoD rather than ministry of interior? Just a thought. Might be a totally crazy idea but just trying to think laterally.


----------



## Max

what happen to Zarb e Azb and National action Plan? I think Generals are more interested in creating their own lagacy...

Anyways may our security forces succeed in their efforts against terrorism..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoadRunner401

The Rangers will 'assist' Punjab police and law enforcement agencies in their fight against terror for a period of 60 days, initial reports suggested.

Punjab had requested the federal government to deploy over 2,000 Rangers personnel in the province, who would be given policing powers to conduct intelligence-based operations (IBOs) against militants, wherever required and with full authority.

The province had been resisting such powers for the Rangers whenever the issue came up in the past. Officials told _Dawn_ that the force is now being called in and given sweeping powers specifically for IBOs.

Rangers are expected to work in league with the provincial Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD). Regular police will be asked for support only if required, a government official had earlier told _Dawn_.

The paramilitary force is being given powers under Section 5 of the Anti-Terrorism Act (ATA).

All terror-related cases will be registered at CTD police stations. Rangers will also be able to get cases registered under the law with legal cover for all other actions during and after operations.

Section 5(1) of the ATA states that any police officer, or member of the armed forces, or civil armed forces (Rangers) who is present or deployed in any area may, after giving sufficient warning, use the necessary force to prevent the commission of terrorist acts or scheduled offences.

In doing so he, in the case of an officer of the armed forces or civil armed forces, shall exercise all the powers of a police officer under the Code (Criminal Procedure Code 1898)”.

Section 5(2) of the law says that in particular and without prejudice to generality of the provisions of subsection, an officer of the police, armed forces and civil armed forces may, after giving prior warning use such force as may be deemed necessary or appropriate bearing in mind all the facts and circumstances of the situation, against any person who is committing a terrorist act or a scheduled offence.

It shall be lawful for any such officer or any superior officer to fire or order the firing upon any person or persons against whom he is authorised to use force. This they will do while arresting without warrant any person who has committed an act of terrorism or a scheduled offence or is suspected of any such act.

The officer also has powers for entering and searching, without warrant, any premises to make any arrest or to take possession of any property, firearm, weapon or article used, or likely to be used, for any offence of terrorism.

The decision to deploy Rangers in Punjab had been taken on Sunday at a meeting of the provincial apex committee presided over by Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif and attended, among others, by the national security adviser, Lahore Corps Commander Lt Gen Sadiq Ali, and Punjab Rangers Director General Maj Gen Azhar Naveed Hayat.

The decision came in the aftermath of a suicide attack at Charing Cross on Lahore's Mall Road on Feb 13, which claimed the lives of 14, including Deputy Inspector General Capt Mubin and Senior Superintendent of Police Zahid Nawaz Gondal

http://www.dawn.com/news/1316326/govt-approves-punjabs-request-for-rangers-deployment

So, they don't want police involved, that's good news, but having 60 days limit is ridiculous since Terrorist and sympathizers can easily hide out for 60 days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Zaki said:


> Reminds me the verses of the Holy Quran which talks being killing the people who spread 'fasaad' on earth
> 
> May they all sent to God soon



bro, merge all the threads and make it a featured thread for Radd-ul-Fassaad "


----------



## Path-Finder

NakedLunch said:


> Here's an idea. Would the Pakistan police be better off being under the control of the MoD rather than ministry of interior? Just a thought. Might be a totally crazy idea but just trying to think laterally.


No that is what needs to happen, That is what they did in Sri Lanka & Colombia. Made the police on par with military from recruitment to training and deployment. At present Balochistan Police is under Military and the success speaks volumes. 
Police doesn't need to come under army but the umbilical cord connecting to politicians needs to be cut.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

Path-Finder said:


> No that is what needs to happen, That is what they did in Sri Lanka & Colombia. Made the police on par with military from recruitment to training and deployment. At present Balochistan Police is under Military and the success speaks volumes.
> Police doesn't need to come under army but the umbilical cord connecting to politicians needs to be cut.



Well if there is a precedent for it in other countries we should try and do the same thing in Pakistan. Under civilian control the Police has been totally ineffective.


----------



## Path-Finder

NakedLunch said:


> Well if there is a precedent for it in other countries we should try and do the same thing in Pakistan. Under civilian control the Police has been totally ineffective.


We are heading towards that direction at Pakistan speed which is slower than a tortoise, Police under politicians produced the result of that poor guy from Bahawalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

No matter what the name, it should be ruthless, across the board, without exceptions and above all it must be ensured that those apprehended and proven guilty must be punished in reality and not that the punishments are awarded in court rooms for the sake of closure of the case whereas they are kept in jails for years without execution, enjoying meals at the cost of very same people whom they have killed (Pakistanis) and most of them keep on running their networks from jails, jail security also needs to be enhanced and new SOPs are needed to be devised and those (Jail staff) who become accomplices to these terrorists in jails should also be awarded punishments under Anti-Terrorism laws...


----------



## NakedLunch

Path-Finder said:


> We are heading towards that direction at Pakistan speed which is slower than a tortoise, Police under politicians produced the result of that poor guy from Bahawalpur



The Police in Pakistan are actually a security risk to the State because of their inability to do their job. They divert precious resources away from the external defence of the country. If the Army or a body comprising the military establishment took control, like you said, from recruitment to training to managing the Police, I think Pakistan would be way better off than we are now. The Army seems to have to do everything eventually, so why not this as well?


----------



## YeBeWarned

Navy and AirForce will support Army along with Paramilitary forces


----------



## senses

So what exactly is going to happen?


----------



## Path-Finder

NakedLunch said:


> The Police in Pakistan are actually a security risk to the State because of their inability to do their job. They divert precious resources away from the external defence of the country. If the Army or a body comprising the military establishment took control, like you said, from recruitment to training to managing the Police, I think Pakistan would be way better off than we are now. The Army seems to have to do everything eventually, so why not this as well?


carefull you will come under attack from masi maryam's keyboard warriors for praising military like I have for mocking noora.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NakedLunch

Path-Finder said:


> carefull you will come under attack from masi maryam's keyboard warriors for praising military like I have for mocking noora.



I am actually apolitical, I support none of these hypocrite politicians whoever they are. I am as allergic to politicans as I am to maulvis. LOL!


----------



## 19CavPK

Path-Finder said:


> If the army takes control of the police from recruitment to training breaking it away from all political affiliation then we will get somewhere otherwise army will have to keep doing ops.



Thats an excellent idea if we want to create a new Police State like that of Mussolini!!


----------



## Path-Finder

19CavPK said:


> Thats an excellent idea if we want to create a new Police State like that of Mussolini!!


@NakedLunch see what i mean!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

19CavPK said:


> Thats an excellent idea if we want to create a new Police State like that of Mussolini!!



You do make a valid point but one can argue that the way the police are now, they seem to be the enforcer arm of political parties already. Which politician in Pakistan doesnt have deep connections within the police force?



Path-Finder said:


> @NakedLunch see what i mean!



LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

19CavPK said:


> Thats an excellent idea if we want to create a new Police State like that of Mussolini!!


when Punjab police did Model Town wasn't that Mussolini's spirit in Rana sana' ullu and showbaz sharif?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan 345

this operation will never stop terrorism inside Pakistan.the facilitators or mastermind of terror attacks are walking freely in Afghanistan. Afghanistan army on the border means that Pakistan can't strike anymore so pak starts it's own operation.I can understand the need of eliminating terror inside Punjab but no operation inside Afghanistan shows lack of will. we just want to impress trump by doing all this.


----------



## NakedLunch

Path-Finder said:


> when Punjab police did Model Town wasn't that Mussolini's spirit in Rana sana' ullu and showbaz sharif?




The Model Town massacre was shameful. Whoever or whatever did it, the way the Police behaved was disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Frankly speaking, we don't need 20 operations.

We just need one handled and completed the right way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

May Allah bless you , protect you and make you successful my brave Pakistani brothers and sisters in this operation Ameen.
This weekend Inshallah I will visit Makkah Haram . And perform special prayers for this operation and country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

HannibalBarca said:


> CAn I have a topo as "foreigner"? it's like a khawarji cleansing all across Pakistan? or?



Yes We Have All The Intentions In The World To Commit a Genocide of Khwarij

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 19CavPK

NakedLunch said:


> You do make a valid point but one can argue that the way the police are now, they seem to be the enforcer arm of political parties already. Which politician in Pakistan doesnt have deep connections within the police force?



Politicians do have deep pockets and connections with the rotten police officers for sure. There is no denying that. But there are a lot of sincere, honest and capable police officers on sensitive intel ops throughout Punjab and have been doing a great job at it. There are departments within the Police force that are beyond any political influence and are being spearheaded by military officers on deputations. All we need to do is gather up the courage and develop the will and consensus on improving and empowering such Police officers. Rangers and the Army certainly will have the requisite oversight and that is a must parameter that needs to be accounted for in order to achieve the goals set forth.



Path-Finder said:


> when Punjab police did Model Town wasn't that Mussolini's spirit in Rana sana' ullu and showbaz sharif?



As far as I'm concerned, Rana Sana'Ullah can be sacked and sent to a maximum security prison in solitary confinement so that he doesn't not spread his germs anymore.



Arsalan Zaheer said:


> this operation will never stop terrorism inside Pakistan.the facilitators or mastermind of terror attacks are walking freely in Afghanistan. Afghanistan army on the border means that Pakistan can't strike anymore so pak starts it's own operation.I can understand the need of eliminating terror inside Punjab but no operation inside Afghanistan shows lack of will. we just want to impress trump by doing all this.



What do you mean by Afghan Army on the borders. Its been there ever since its inception although completely disintegrated and corrupt to the core. That, brother, is not the deterrent but the presence of NATO on that side of the border which becomes difficult for Pakistan to handle. That is a diplomatic failure to say the least. I hope Pak Army conducts operations across the border but that seems to be a long shot for now. Such "beyond the border" ops are going to be such a big help in getting rid of this menace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

19CavPK said:


> Politicians do have deep pockets and connections with the rotten police officers for sure. There is no denying that. But there are a lot of sincere, honest and capable police officers on sensitive intel ops throughout Punjab and have been doing a great job at it. There are departments within the Police force that are beyond any political influence and are being spearheaded by military officers on deputations. All we need to do is gather up the courage and develop the will and consensus on improving and empowering such Police officers. Rangers and the Army certainly will have the requisite oversight and that is a must parameter that needs to be accounted for in order to achieve the goals set forth.



I am sure there are a lot of very sincere officers. I, in no way denigrate the entire police force en mass. That would be unfair. However, as an Institution, the Police is a failure. Simply put, how safe do innocent people feel around Police officers or in Police stations in Pakistan? Our Police force was set up in colonial times as an enforcer for the colonial govt. The Police's job was to protect the Raj's officers and businesses not the public. This is why the Police behave the way they do. When the foundation is wrong, the building cant stand. The Police needs a total overhaul. To achieve this we cant use the same tools that create the problem in the first place. We need a different force from the ground up. My humble opinion of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Pushroon nationalists already calling this operation against Pushtoons.
Their ethnic loyalty is a big problem


----------



## Maxpane

good news and relief for publc but bad news for extremists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

شاھین میزایل said:


> Pushroon nationalists already calling this operation against Pushtoons.
> Their ethnic loyalty is a big problem




Pashtoons are deeply embedded in Pakistan's State and are involved at all levels of the Govt. They cant play this card. How many Pashtoons in the Armed forces, Police , Judiciary, govt etc etc...They are probably one of the most successful ethnic groups in Pakistan. This is coming from sell-out journalists like Salim Safi who will heap scorn on anything Pakistani if he can find a Pashtoon angle to it. Ditto for Achakzai etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

NakedLunch said:


> I am sure there are a lot of very sincere officers. I, in no way denigrate the entire police force en mass. That would be unfair. However, as an Institution, the Police is a failure. Simply put, how safe do innocent people feel around Police officers or in Police stations in Pakistan? Our Police force was set up in colonial times as an enforcer for the colonial govt. The Police's job was to protect the Raj's officers and businesses not the public. This is why the Police behave the way they do. When the foundation is wrong, the building cant stand. The Police needs a total overhaul. To achieve this we cant use the same tools that create the problem in the first place. We need a different force from the ground up. My humble opinion of course.


Ask him these questions; 
how well is the police equipped to deal with terrorism? 
How well is police educated in counter terrorism & hostage rescue?
ask him how many police officers are there per citizen? has the number been increased? how many protecting vip?
has the police been rid of corruption?
Is the police being paid?
how are transfers managed in police force?

writing a page length of horse's arse anyone can do, ask him to answer this!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

Path-Finder said:


> Ask him these questions;
> how well is the police equipped to deal with terrorism?
> How well is police educated in counter terrorism & hostage rescue?
> ask him how many police officers are there per citizen? has the number been increased? how many protecting vip?
> has the police been rid of corruption?
> Is the police being paid?
> how are transfers managed in police force?
> 
> writing a page length of horse's arse anyone can do, ask him to answer this!




LOL! Consider those questions asked!


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Hammad Arshad Qureshi said:


> This weekend Inshallah I will visit Makkah Haram . And perform special prayers for this operation and country.



Congratz, buddy...Please remember PaklovesTurkiye too in your prayers over there...May Allah ease your trip and accept your prayers...Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

شاھین میزایل said:


> Pushroon nationalists already calling this operation against Pushtoons.
> Their ethnic loyalty is a big problem



who care about them? Pashtun elected PTI not them for a reason.


----------



## RangeMaster

Pakistan launches nationwide 'Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad'

GNGEO NEWSFebruary 22, 2017
PAKISTAN 
View image on Twitter





Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor ✔@OfficialDGISPR
Pak Army launches 'Op Radd-ul-Fasaad' (رَدُّالفَسَاد) across the country. Rangers ops in Pb, cont ongoing ops elsewhere. Pursuance of NAP.
6:06 PM - 22 Feb 2017


RAWALPINDI: Pakistan on Wednesday launched a nationwide military operation 'Radd-ul-Fasaad', which would include broad-spectrum security and counter-terrorism operations in Punjab, and continuation of ongoing operations across the country.

According to the Director-General of the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) wing of the Pakistan Army, the operation aims include the elimination of the residual and latent threat of terrorism, consolidating gains of operations made so far and ensuring the security of Pakistan’s borders.


The Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy, Civil Armed Forces as well as other security and law enforcement agencies will continue to actively participate and support the efforts of the Pakistan Army to eliminate the menace of terrorism from the country.

Also read: What is behind terror attacks in Pakistan now?

Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad will entail conduct of broad spectrum security and counter-terrorism operations by Rangers in Punjab, continuation of ongoing operations across the country and focus on more effective border security management.

The operation will also include a countrywide deweponisation and explosive control as additional cardinals of the effort.

The hallmark of this operation will be pursuance of the National Action Plan.

The decision comes after Gen Bajwa held a high-level security session in Lahore.

The security session was attended by all Corps Commanders in Punjab province, DG PR Punjab, and intelligence officials.

‘Operation was need of the hour’
Defence analyst Talat Masood while talking to Geo News said that an all-encompassing operation was the need of the hour.

He said that Punjab had never seen any operation and action against Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and other such elements was important so that they can’t escape from one province to another.

Masood added that border management should be enhanced to stop terrorists from Afghanistan infiltrate into Pakistan, adding that civil-military leadership was on the same page on the issue.

Read more: 2,327 ‘suspected’ madrassas shut down countrywide, NAP implementation documents reveal

He further said that Afghanistan should eliminate terrorist safe havens because this can create political tensions between the two countries.

‘Terrorists’ infiltration needs to be stopped’
Lieutenant General (Retd) Naeem Lodhi said that it is a good decision by the military to start this operation.

“It would be successful in containing threats arriving from internal factors.”

He added that there are certain external elements too which need to be dealt with. Lodhi further said there is a need to stop their infiltration into the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

When bastards like fake burqa mullah, kanjar achakzai, shia fake clerics, corrupt & treacherous politicians walk freely, no operation in the world can be won. PA & Intel agencies will keep cutting stem & leaf only allowing more to born. Until PA & Intel agencies don't deal with them directly & swiftly Pakistan will never be cleansed. We will keep seeing innocent blood & corrupt, treacherous & terrorist bastards walking freely through out Pakistan.


----------



## YeBeWarned

there are 3-4 threads running already, look at them before starting a new one ..
@waz @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hareeb

Great! Atlast a very much needed operation is at work.

-نَصْرٌ مِّن اللَّهِ وَفَتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ


----------



## Solomon2

RoadRunner401 said:


> ...an officer of the police, armed forces and civil armed forces may, after giving prior warning use such force as may be deemed necessary or appropriate bearing in mind all the facts and circumstances of the situation, against any person who is committing a terrorist act or a scheduled offence.
> 
> It shall be* lawful for any such officer or any superior officer to fire* or order the firing upon any person or persons against whom he is authorised to use force. This they will do while arresting without warrant *any person who has committed an act of terrorism* or a scheduled offence *or is suspected* of any such act.
> 
> The officer also has powers for entering and *searching, without warrant*, any premises to make any arrest or to *take possession of any property,* firearm, weapon or article used, *or likely to be used*, for any offence of terrorism -


How is this different from martial law? 

Who can Pakistanis appeal to in case officials - excuse me, _officers_ - misbehave by shooting wildly or stealing for themselves? Or is such misbehavior simply not possible given the broad brush of these orders?

And what exactly is meant by "eliminating _latent_ threat of terrorism"?


----------



## MarcsPakistan

The name "Radd-ul-Fassad" itself suggest everything.It's good for our country as well as for PA since they would be Highly trained and prepared after this operation.


----------



## Mrc

Decapitation is must for snake to die.. otherwise it will keep growing a new body


----------



## PakCan

So what happened to zarb e azb? Instead of continuing a operation, it seems very COAS wants something under his own belt. We are unable to stop terrorism because we fail to complete the job. This will be no different it we fail to eliminate poverty and fake mullahs who spew hatred in madrass and mosque. Target anyone who acts against the writ of Pakistan, anyone holding a ethnic card should be eliminated as well. They have done nothing but create divide and spread hate. 

May Allah keep all of Pakistan and the men and women of our armed forces safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Here comes the first news after annoucement of Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad.

*Baloch rebels give up their arms*

GNGEO NEWS

February 22, 2017
PAKISTAN 










*DERA BUGTI: Kafeel Mengal, a key commander of a banned militant organisation, surrendered his arms to the security authorities on Wednesday.*

Mengal was also joined by 14 of his accomplices, according to security sources. Mengal also pledged faithfulness to the nation. The militants belong to the outlawed Baloch Republican Army.

_The decision to surrender comes on the same day Pakistan Armed Forces launched a nationwide military operation 'Radd-ul-Fasaad', which would include broad-spectrum security and counter-terrorism operations in Punjab, and continuation of ongoing operations across the country._

According to the Director-General of the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) wing of the Pakistan Army, the operation aims include the elimination of the residual and latent threat of terrorism, consolidating gains of operations made so far and ensuring the security of Pakistan’s borders.

Previously, another key commander of one of Balochistan’s banned outfit and his 11 acomplices had surrendered their arms and decided to join the national mainstream.



*Army launches Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad against terrorists across the country*

By News Desk
Published: February 22, 2017

In response to the continuing terror wave, Pakistan Army has launched ‘Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad’ across the country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834388775836979200

“Operation aims at indiscriminately eliminating residual / latent threat of terrorism, consolidating gains of operations made thus far and further ensuring security of the borders,” the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Wednesday.

According to the military’s media wing, air force, navy, civil armed forces and other security and law enforcement agencies will jointly participate in efforts to eliminate terror from the country.


“The effort entails conduct of Broad Spectrum Security/Counter Terrorism (CT) operations by Rangers in Punjab, continuation of ongoing operations across the country and focus on more effective border security management,” the communiqué said. “Countrywide de-weaponisation and explosive control are additional cardinals of the effort.”



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834360799200178176

The statement also highlighted that pursuance of the National Action Plan, which was formed after Peshawar school attack in 2014, will be the hallmark of Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad.

Pakistan has been hit by a series of suicide bomb attacks in recent days, claiming more than 100 lives.

At least 88 people were killed when a suicide bomber blew himself up at the Lal Shahbaz Qalandar shrine in Sindh’s Sehwan town last week.

In response, the security forces had launched a crackdown, killing over 100 militants.

*TIMELINE: Military operations in Pakistan*

The following are the major operations carried out by security forces against terrorists in recent past:


Operation Rah-e-Haq-I, II and III in Swat (2007-09)
Operation Sirat-e-Mustaqeem in Khyber Agency (2008)Operation Sherdil launched with Frontier Corps in Bajaur Agency (2008)
Operation Rah-e-Rast in Swat (2009)
Operation Rah-e-Nijat in South Waziristan (2009)
Operation Sirat Mustaqeem (Righteous Path) in Bara (2008). This was followed by Operation Daraghlam (here I come) in December 2008, and Bia Daraghlam (Here I come again). The last operation Khawkh Ba de Sham (will teach you a lesson) was conducted in November 2009.
Operation Black Thunderstorm in Buner, Lower Dir and Shangla district (2009)
Operation Zarb-e-Azb in North Waziristan (2014)
Operation Khyber I, II and III in Khyber Agency (2014-16)
Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad across the country (2017)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834475447496929280

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Looks like Generals have started using tricks of politicians. How it is different from politicians scrapping the projects started by predecessors in middle and starting new ones or rebranding them to take the credit political milage? Anyway lets hope this chief also don't complete his term by giving speeches of "logical conclusion". May Pak succeed in regaining peace and stability.


----------



## Majid Awan

Solomon2 said:


> How is this different from martial law?
> 
> Who can Pakistanis appeal to in case officials - excuse me, _officers_ - misbehave by shooting wildly or stealing for themselves? Or is such misbehavior simply not possible given the broad brush of these orders?
> 
> And what exactly is meant by "eliminating _latent_ threat of terrorism"?


Who are you exactly to say so? Each and every citizen of Pakistan Welcome our Armed forces with open heart ,we believe them. And remember this is Pak Army not your states Army. Who doesn't even care if it is unarmed innocent child . Go and write your creepy sh*ty objectiong somewhere else b/c no one gonna buy it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Majid Awan said:


> Who are you exactly to say so?


What did I "say"? I am _asking questions._


----------



## TalibanSwatter

Finally- a much needed and overdue effort. That said I can't understand ISPR 's infatuation with Arabic names for security ops. Are we Arabs? Nope. Do we live in Al Bakistan? Nope. Is a Urdu name for the operation similar to Zarb e Azb asking too much? Nope.

To the powers that be in ISPR, Can we please change the Op name to something more culturally relatable?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## PWFI

jha said:


> Related to this operation ?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834114542116417536


False, Punjab police already clerifed this nonsense

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Zaki said:


> Reminds me the verses of the Holy Quran which talks being killing the people who spread 'fasaad' on earth
> 
> May they all sent to God soon



_*When it is said to them, 'Do not corruption in the land', they say, 'We are only ones that put things right.'
Truly, they are the workers of corruption but they are not aware.*_

Fasaad is monetary corruption as well, and I would hope that those who have looted the country are operated on in Radd ul Fasaad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majid Awan

Solomon2 said:


> What did I "say"? I am _asking questions._


The way you are asking doesn't look like you are asking..


----------



## Stealth

abhe Punjab say b Haram Charbi kay drum aka Altaf Hussain jesi awazain anay wali hain

"Hamko dewaar say lagaya ja raha hey" HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TalibanSwatter

ghazi52 said:


>



Just call it Zarb e Azb II


----------



## Counterpunch

jha said:


> Related to this operation ?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834114542116417536


The Tweeting guy has comprehension issues. It is pointing to a specific case of intelligence where some miscreants of specific origin and with specific get ups are doing recce or are planning an act of terror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

LoveIcon said:


> Looks like Generals have started using tricks of politicians. How it is different from politicians scrapping the projects started by predecessors in middle and starting new ones or rebranding them to take the credit political milage? Anyway lets hope this chief also don't complete his term by giving speeches of "logical conclusion". May Pak succeed in regaining peace and stability.


This is a bit unfair.

Terrorists just launched a new phase (spring offensive) of terror and named it Operation Ghazi (after Lal Masjid's Molana Ghazi). In their Op launc speech they have clearly directed focusing the activities within the settled areas of Pakistan and the first few days also proved that point

And if you have been following the recent activities of armed forces you would notice the rangers operation are all on going already with or without a catchy name tag. The CTD is constantly on the prowl in the cities and there have been more operations within the country daily than there are minutes in a day

Now, the IBO's have resulted in considerable success but unless the whole state machinery is put to work the magnitude of success will always be less than the desired level. And also considering the fact that our enemies have revived the name tag for their dogs on leash from TTP to Jamat ul Ahrar not only to refresh the battered image, but since they have a lot on stake this would also logically mean improved tactics, weaponry and training as well.

So, throwing in the entire state machinery on our side as well and announcing a very meaningful and appropriate name tag for the new phase of the same effort is a very smart move. This by no means indicate the old project is scrapped and the new one is being started to gain popularity. In fact, this is very heart warming to see the continuity of policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

* Pakistan targets Lashkar, Jaish, with “intelligence-based operations” *





_Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad launched to fight terrorism across country_

*By Ajai Shukla
Business Standard, 22nd February 17*

Even those sceptical of Pakistan’s insistence that it is cracking down on jihadists of every hue are now admitting that something has clearly changed from the days when only token action would be taken against “India-focussed” groups. 


On Wednesday evening, the Pakistan Army announced it had launched Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad across the country. This includes counter-terrorism operations, aimed at “indiscriminately eliminating residual/latent threat of terrorism”.

On Wednesday, Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) chief, Hafiz Saeed, who has been railing at his government for detaining him at “India’s behest”, challenged his January 30 detention in the Lahore High Court. In the past, the courts had supinely ordered Saeed’s release --- as also that of his terrorist assistant, Zaki-ur-Rehman Lakhvi who masterminded the 26/11 Mumbai strike.

This time, however, with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s federal government, Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif’s Punjab government and the army under General Qamar Bajwa clearly coordinating closely, the High Court in Lahore could well display a stiffer backbone when it hears Saeed’s appeal.


The army, particularly, has been unequivocal in backing Saeed’s arrest. The day after it happened, Pakistan’s military’s spokesperson Major General Asif Ghafoor stated: “This (Saeed’s arrest) is a policy decision that the state took in [the] national interest.” On Sunday, speaking at the Munich Security Conference, Pakistani Defence Minister Khawaja Asif termed Saeed a “serious threat to [Pakistani] society” and said he had been arrested in Pakistan’s “larger interest”.

Numerous theories are being advanced for Pakistan’s new resolve. These include pressure from Beijing; and Islamabad’s worry of being punished by the new administration of President Donald Trump. In fact, the primary driver of the drive against Pakistan’s terrorist proxies is the new army chief, Bajwa.

As Business Standard first reported (January 11, “Is Pak Army preparing to turn on LeT and Jaish?”), Bajwa believes Pakistan’s national security interests lie in ending the spiral of hostility with India. For that, he is ready to curb the LeT and JeM, long coddled as “strategic assets” for proxy strikes against targets in India.

Consequently, not just does Saeed find himself in custody, his “humanitarian” fronts -- Jamaat-ud-Dawa (JuD) and Falaha-e-Insaaniyat (FIF) --- too have been officially proscribed under the 2nd Schedule of the Anti-Terrorism Act of 1997.

This week, the Pakistani government cancelled 44 weapons licences that had been granted to Hafiz Saeed and his group members. Earlier, Saeed and 37 members of the JuD and FIF were placed on an Exit Control List, requiring them to obtain special government permission to travel out of Pakistan.

Tightening the squeeze, the army is facilitating sweeps by the Punjab Police’s counter-terrorism wing and the paramilitary Rangers across southern Punjab to kill or arrest terrorists, especially from these groups.

These are termed “intelligence based operations” (IBOs). According to Pakistan Army sources, an IBO is typically based on specific information about jihadis from the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) or the police’s counter-terrorism wing. It involves cordoning and searching a village or locality by mixed task forces, with the Pakistan Army sometimes assisting in cordoning off the area, while the Punjab Policy actual apprehends the terrorists.

The IBOs are achieving notable results. On Friday, a day after a suicide bomber killed 72 worshippers and injured 150 in the popular Sufi shrine of Lal Shahbaz Qalandar (of “Dama Dam Mast Qalandar” fame) in the Sindhi town of Sehwan Sharif, the army retaliated by killing over a hundred terrorists in IBOs.

Now the paramilitary Rangers will be joining this crackdown. On Wednesday, the federal government approved the request from Punjab Chief Minister Shabaz Sharif, made on Sunday, for 2,000 Rangers to beef up IBOs in Southern Punjab. Going back on its traditional reluctance to grant police powers to a paramilitary organisation, the Punjab government has granted the Rangers powers of search, seizure and arrest.

The Pakistan Rangers are more potent than the police, since they are officered by the Pakistan Army. Responsible (like India’s Border Security Force) for manning the Indo-Pakistan border, Indians know the Rangers as the troops who perform the coordinated flag ceremony at the Wagah-Atari border near Amritsar.

Pakistan seeks to tackle terrorism under the umbrella of a National Action Plan (NAP), which was approved in an all-party meeting after the terror strike in December 2014, when seven Tehrik-e-Taliban (TTP) gunmen killed 141 people in Army Public School, Peshawar, including 132 schoolchildren.

Under the NAP, former army chief, General Raheel Sharif, had selectively targeted “anti-Pakistan” groups like the TTP, while protecting “strategic assets” like the LeT and JeM, the Haqqani network and the Afghan Taliban.

Bajwa’s unusual conviction on the need to stay out of politics also manifested in Nawaz Sharif’s selection of Tehmina Janjua as foreign secretary, side-lining the army’s choice, the current High Commissioner to India Abdul Basit. Janjua is the junior-most of the Pakistan foreign ministry’s 13 apex rank (Grade 22) officers, and has no experience in New Delhi. Yet, Bajwa quietly accepted Nawaz’s choice.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

*Security forces sweep Rawalpindi, claim arresting 40 people*
TAHIR NASEER — PUBLISHED 4 minutes ago
 0 COMMENTS
 PRINT
The Pakistan Army, Rangers and police conducted a combing operation in the Dhok Hassu area of Rawalpindi on Wednesday morning and claimed to have arrested 40 people following the announcement of Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad.

The joint operation was conducted under the command of Colonel Amanullah of Pakistan Rangers Punjab. Out of the 40 arrested, 13 are said to be Afghan refugees. The arrested individuals were shifted to Ratah Imral police station, initial investigations have started.

A number of weapons were also confiscated in the sweep, with Amanullah confirming that the operation was carried out in the area with the help the army and the police.

The federal government on February 22 approved Punjab government’s request to deploy 2,000 Ragers personnel across the province for a duration of 60 days.

ADVERTISEMENT
The Pakistan Army also launched Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad across the country to contain the recent wave of terror attacks in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

In think Hafiz Saeed and his team should leave Pakistan and take assylum in Azad Kashmir. Of course AJK has indigenous govt. which can take strategic decisions and invite people for the cause with full freedom and authority. They take this step, they show their presence and the world sees it.


----------



## Devil Soul

_*Pakistan Army kills two high profile JuA terrorists






RAWALPINDI: Pakistan Army has achieved a major success in newly launched Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad as two high profile terrorists of Jamaat-ul-Ahrar (JuA) were killed at Afghan border, security sources said.

Pakistan Army announced on Wednesday to launch operation ‘Radd-ul- Fasaad’ against terrorists all over the country.

Security sources said the terrorists killed in the shelling of Pakistan Army at Afghan border were mastermind of recent militant attack in Lahore that claimed 13 lives including two high police officials.

Both terrorists were affiliated to Jamaat-ul-Ahrar. One of them has been identified as Hikmatyar alias Qari Zubair.

Zubair was coordinator of hostile agency and incharge of Punjab Transit Camp in Afghanistan.

The second includes Wajihullah alias Ahrar, who was sponsored by a hostile intelligence agency for terrorist activities in Pakistan, security sources said.

He was mastermind of recent suicide attack in Lahore and earlier incidents in Punjab, they added.

Troops and police have been on high alert in Pakistan after last week´s wave of attacks, including one in Lahore and another on a Sufi shrine in Sindh province, killed more than 100 people.

After the attacks, Islamabad launched a violent crackdown, with Pakistani forces saying they had killed dozens of "terrorists" and carried out strikes on militant hideouts along the border with Afghanistan.

Prior to last week´s attacks, Pakistani forces have been engaged in a series of offensives, mainly in the country´s troubled northwestern tribal region, in pursuit of Taliban and Al-Qaeda linked militants.
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*Radd-ul-Fasaad: 100 suspects including a suicide bomber held, 6 terrorists killed*
Last Updated On *24 February,2017* 09:04 pm




Reportedly, advanced communication equipment was seized in a raid in Pir Wadhai of Rawalpindi
LAHORE (Dunya News) – Suicide bomber among 100 suspects have been held on Friday while six terrorists killed in counter-terror raids across the country under Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad of Pakistan Army.

Counter-terrorism Department gunned down six terrorists belonging to Lashkar-e-Jhangvi over an encounter in Muzaffargarh’s Pati Sultan Mehmood. Operative of the banned outfit, Yasin alias Imran was among the killed extremists while four terrorists fled to survive the raid.


Security personnel seized four rifles, three pistols and grenades that the six militants held in their possession. Separately, a suicide bomber was held in Shikarpur who allegedly hails from Tajikistan.

Law enforcers seized a suicide vest and explosives in his possession and foiled the terror bid. Three Afghan nationals among more than 100 suspects were detained by Pakistan Rangers and law enforcement agencies in Pirwadhai area of Rawalpindi.

Reportedly, advanced communication equipment was seized in the raid.

Ongoing counter-terror operations are being conducted across Pakistan under the recently launched offensive of Pakistan Army called Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad.

The across-the-country operation was launched earlier this week after Chief of the Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa chaired a meeting.

The offensive aims at eliminating terror ‘residue’ left in Pakistan after successful Operation Zarb-e-Azb, a large scale operation launched in June 2014 in tribal areas of Pakistan that has garnered enormous success with over 3,500 terrorists’ killings and pounding of hundreds of hideouts.

The recent wave of terrorism in Pakistan began with a suicide blast on Shahrah-e-Quaid-e-Azam in Lahore that _claimed 14 lives_ including that of Traffic Police DIG, Capt (r) Syed Mobin Ahmad.

In the days that followed, attacks in Peshawar, Quetta, Sehwan Sharif and other parts of provinces raised the death toll to over 100 and left at least 300 wounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SMC

I notice whenever we announce something cricket related, the terrorists come out of their shell to carry out attacks. It's obvious who is trying to stop cricket from returning to Pakistan, but this tactic could be used to lure the terrorists out. We could make agreements with other countries where we would publicly say we are hosting a series without any intention of hosting a series just to lure these guys out as that's always the best time to catch them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

88 suspects rounded up in countrywide combing operations
By Web Desk
Posted on February 26, 2017
ISLAMABAD: Security forces across the country apprehended at least 99 suspects in different raids as part of an ongoing combing operation, ARY News reported.

According to sources, law enforcement agencies conducted raids in different cities and took 88 suspects into custody. Of the total arrest, 65 were nabbed from Karachi and 12 from Lahore.

What is combing operation?
The combing operations are aimed at tracking the terrorists, their facilitators, accomplices and sleeper cells in different parts of the country and neutralising them. These operations also encompass granting more powers to civilian law enforcement agencies for meaningful action against terror suspects.
The security forces launched combing operations nation-wide after deadly bombing at a shrine in Sehwan Sharif, killing more than 80 people. The army announced to intensify crackdown on terrorists across the country and began combing operation with a pledge to root out menace of terrorism.

Pakistani security forces killed dozens of suspected militants, a day after Islamic State claimed a suicide bombing that killed more than 80 worshippers at a shrine.

The security response was swift.

“Over 100 terrorists have been killed since last night and sizeable apprehensions also made,” the military said last week

“Terrorists will be targeted ruthlessly, indiscriminately, anywhere and everywhere. No let up,” DG ISPR said in a statement.

Most of the other recent attacks have been claimed by factions of the Pakistani Taliban, which is waging its own fight against the government but whose ranks have also cooperated with and sometimes defected to Islamic State.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawadqasim1

unless and until we take this war to indian cities no matter what we do this scourge will continue unabated periodically keeping our economy crippled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 379290



This OP is so broad, I really wish our boys and girls so much success. These chootias have managed to engage our forces internally and the people dying daily are for Sindh and Punjab and KP. What we need now more than ever is unit and less of these luffy type lafanga types who preach pushtoon this and Punjabi that.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1317104/ispr-asks-public-to-report-suspicious-activity-on-1135-helpline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Sukkur police arrest two men collecting charity for banned outfits*
By Sarfaraz Memon
Published: February 26, 2017
52SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




The suspects arrested in Sukkur on Saturday. PHOTO: EXPRESS

SUKKUR: Sukkur police arrested on Saturday two men collecting charity for a banned outfit in the name of a madrassa based in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P), said Sukkur SSP Amjad Ahmed Shaikh.

According to the SSP, the special branch of Sukkur arrested the two suspects, identified as Habibullah Pathan, resident of Mosuna Nagar, Abbotabad, and Amanullah Pathan, resident of Takht Nasari, Kurk, K-P near Mir Masoom Shah Minaret.

The two were collecting donations from the public and mosques in the name of Madrassa Shamsul Uloom Taleemul Quran, said police officials.

Receipts of donations and cash were also recovered from the suspects’ possession. According to SSP Shaikh, they had printed receipts in the name of the madrassa but were collecting charity for a banned outfit.





PHOTO: EXPRESS

*Army mounts new nationwide offensive*

A case was registered against them at A section police station, Sukkur, under the Anti-Terrorism Act, and sections of the Pakistan Penal Code. They will be produced in the court on Monday for sought of remand.

Explaining how the suspects were caught, an official of the special branch said the SP of Sukkur’s special branch, Mansoor Mughal, had received information that two suspects are living in a _musafirkhana_ [inn] situated on Barrage Road. On this, the SP tasked his men to keep vigil on these people and report to him. Resultantly, the two suspects were arrested while collecting donations for the banned outfit.

Special branch officials said the suspects were living in Room No 1 of Zamindar Inn on Barrage Road, for the last few days.

Meanwhile, investigations are underway with the suspects as well the owner of the inn as to whether he had informed the police about the guests after they checked in or not.

According to the National Action Plan, which was formulated after the 2014 Peshawar attack, all owners of hotels, guesthouses and _musafirkhanas_ have been instructed by police to provide information about all the guests, within five hours of the check-in time.

People have also been directed to get clearance of their respective areas before giving their houses or flats on rent.

Meanwhile, at least 23 Afghan officials were held from different areas of the city.

Pakistan Army launched Operation ‘Radd-ul-Fasad’ after a string of terrorist attacks left over 100 people dead across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ABCharlie

What were these Afghan officials doing in Pak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

galaxy_surfer said:


> Found.this.on.facebook. ur.views
> View attachment 380152
> he bought afghan terroist in pakistan drug culutre klasjnkov culture talibansation schenes turning secular pakistan into a most dangerous places


he is also the mai baap of noora tubbar that lannat we have on us today! one cannot forget that as well.


----------



## khanasifm

galaxy_surfer said:


> Found.this.on.facebook. ur.views
> View attachment 380152
> he bought afghan terroist in pakistan drug culutre klasjnkov culture talibansation schenes turning secular pakistan into a most dangerous places




Very True , Hippo-crate who ruled and loved himself and ruined everything


----------



## Salik

As Auqaf department is working in Punjab and has many mosques in its control, it shows not only managable but it also generates income. Extend its role and give all the mosques to this department.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

An interesting article. I have always believed that unless you change hearts and the mind-set of a large section of the society, poison of extremism will continue to do its deadly work.



*What military ops can’t deliver*
ABBAS NASIR — PUBLISHED 3 days ago






The writer is a former editor of Dawn.


THE security forces are supposed to have launched another operation to cleanse the country of terrorism after a spurt of suicide bombings and attacks across the country in the month of February, in which none of the four provinces were spared.

As part of the latest operation, the army-led paramilitary Rangers have been authorised to conduct security sweeps across Punjab as well; the province had previously remained immune from such action by paramilitary forces, in contrast to the latter’s aggressive role in other provinces.

It is safe to assume that a year ahead of likely general elections, the governing PML-N was apprehensive of the repercussions if the Rangers targeted any of its members or allies in extremist religious parties whose support it deems vital to a win in the crucial, numerically superior Punjab.

*The launch of every operation raises hopes that terrorism will be eliminated. Such expectations are unreal.*
But the deteriorating situation, as underlined by the recent bombings, forced the government’s hand as inaction was not an option anymore. The government would also have been reassured that the army command was now in the hands of a man it sees as apolitical and so gave the go-ahead.

The launch of every such operation generates optimism that its end will also spell an end to rampant terrorism in the country. Ask any security expert and they will tell you that such expectations are unreal, given the multifaceted terrorist threat that the country is facing.

At best, with improved intelligence and better trained counterterrorism forces terrorism can be somewhat contained, and a decline in the number of incidents and human lives lost may happen. However, that stage in itself is several years away.

A decline in the number terrorism-related incidents was witnessed following the Raheel Sharif-led operation in North Waziristan, which uprooted the terrorist bastions and displaced their planners and cadres in their last established safe haven on Pakistan soil.

Having relocated now, it seems, to the largely lawless region along the Durand Line, the terrorists are striking at will across the length and breadth of our land, because the network of their ideological allies or even coerced collaborators remains intact or has regenerated itself in Pakistan.

The magnitude of the challenge can be gauged by what security officials say about the ratio of terrorist incidents that occur and those that are detected and prevented. While they offer no specific number, officials say dozens of terrorists are stopped before one manages to get through.

And if indeed hostile foreign powers are also taking advantage of this situation and endeavouring to destabilise Pakistan in order to effect changes to Rawalpindi-Islamabad’s foreign policy in key areas such as Kashmir, then the problem is that much greater.

Even in that case, there should be no ambiguity about our self-created fault lines that, left unaddressed, grow more and more prominent every day and can potentially wreak havoc, nullifying any improvement in the security situation that any operation can bring about.

Yes, the current security operations are quite clearly and rightly aimed at the so-called takfiris, those who kill in the name of faith and consider even Muslims following a different interpretation of their religion as deserving of death.

By definition, such ideology defies what the vast, peaceful majority in the country believes to be Islam. Will it be enough then for the government, security forces and society at large to be content if and when the takfiri thought represented by the Taliban and their allies is defeated?

To me, a larger battle will be the one to somehow move society to a ‘live and let live’ state from the current intolerant, even bigoted, environment. I recall with horror the recent forced disappearance of five social media activists (one remains missing).

All their detractors needed to do was to plant a suggestion or two in the public sphere that those gone missing were guilty of blasphemy for some of the self-proclaimed guardians of our faith to start acting like a lynch mob and baying for their blood.

Did a single one of them bother to ascertain for themselves — as decency, law and most of all any faith would require — if what they were accusing the ‘disappeared’ of was based on facts? No. It is much easier to join a galloping, frothing-at-the-mouth hysterical herd than to stop and examine facts.

I have watched in horror recent sermons of some of the religious leaders who are supposed to have radicalised Punjab governor Salman Taseer’s (subsequently executed) murderer Mumtaz Qadri. They continue unabated. If anything, they now have their own martyr to market.

In the aftermath of last week’s carnage in Sehwan at Lal Shahbaz Qalandar’s shrine, a leading religious leader and the head of the Ruet-e-Hilal Committee, Mufti Munibur Rehman, may have condemned the suicide bombing but his other remarks were equally, or more, significant.

Addressing the media this week in Hyderabad, Mufti Sahib said that dhammal, a dance at Sufi shrines in which both men and women participate, was against the teachings of the saints, as was the ringing of the bell at the shrine. He suggested total segregation at the shrine, with one day a week reserved for ‘women only’.

Of course, out of respect for the cleric no journalist was reported to have asked him why an all-male gathering of leading Barelvi and Sunni Tehrik clerics was bombed in Karachi in April 2006, or why several all-male Friday prayer congregations or Shia majalis have also been attacked across the country.

One could quote endless examples. There is no point. Mufti Munibur Rehman represents the thinking of a far larger number of people than the few who may agree with me. At the same time, repeated elections have also demonstrated that Pakistanis do not vote for theocrats in any significant numbers.

It is incumbent, then, on those who are elected to step forward and make sure that Quaid-i-Azam’s plural Pakistan is a reality. Equally, state institutions have to abandon their surrogate, non-state actors. No military operation can achieve that.

_The writer is a former editor of Dawn._

abbas.nasir@hotmail.com

_Published in Dawn, February 25th, 2017_
https://www.dawn.com/news/1316758/what-military-ops-cant-deliver

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

http://www.nawaiwaqt.com.pk/E-Paper/Lahore/2017-02-28/page-1/detail-18

translation:
3 terrorists who fought in syria rom bashar side have been arrested. Lot of explosives and detonators recovered. They were planning attacks on sensitive installations.

Inshort ISIS is not the only problem we have to solve.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falgrine

So a single sentence of dubious authenticity, within a posted link, within in an already running thread is sufficient to warrant a change in the thread's title. That pretty amazing.


----------



## sbh02

No updates on the nationwide operations. No news on terror cells being destroyed, of crackdowns on madrassas, of terrorists being killed throughout the country. I was expecting some Zarb-e-Azb like notifications, of scores of militants being killed everyday. COAS Bajwa is a real coward, and has really disappointed me. I hope he proves me wrong.

We don't need Afghanistan's cooperation to stop terrorism in Pakistan. Fence the border like India has done on our eastern one. Iran is another great example of how to protect your nation when bordered by troubled nations. We never hear of any terrorist attack in their country, despite the fact that they have troubled borders, and hostile world powers against them too.


----------



## Zibago

Radd-ul-Fasaad: Now or Never
While the government has come quite heavily against sectarian violence and religious persecution, it clearly failed to initiate any meaningful initiative to reform our criminal justice system

March 01, 2017, 12:03 am


With a full media blitz Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad has been launched nationwide. What differentiates it from Operation Zarb-e-Azb is perhaps the resolve now visible within the political leadership to go for a comprehensive elimination of the “latent and residual threat through a broad spectrum security and counter terrorism operations” across the country as mentioned in the ISPR Press Release. Before dilating on the resolve and the comprehensiveness of Radd-ul-Fasaad it is essential to first evaluate the implementation of National Action Plan so far, so that the weakness are brought to fore before a few suggestions are proffered for the successful execution of Radd-ul-Fasaad.

Out of 274 convictions so far by the military courts, and 161 death sentences awarded, only 12 have made it to the gallows, while the remaining are under process with the government in various forms of review. With NACTA envisioned to be strengthened as part of NAP, it is still far from an effective body commensurate to its spirit and the threat spectrum confronted. Security operations against militant organizations and armed gangs across the country especially in FATA have witnessed great successes in dismantling their strongholds while reducing their abilities to plan and conduct terrorist operations. With militant leadership intact mostly in Afghanistan, this effort is also far from being over. There has been hardly any progress on controlling financial flow to the terrorist and its affiliated organizations across the country. Similarly there has not been any impressive progress on the registration and regulation of religious seminaries, considered an important part of NAP. There has been a clearly visible lack of political will on the ongoing operation in Karachi and commencement of a meaningful operation in Punjab. Though there has been meaningful progress on the raising of counter-terrorism force by the respective provinces, but its training and employment lacks focus as most of them are visibly seen performing VIP duties rather than counter-terrorism operations for which they were raised. Not completely but to a great extent the government has progressed in reducing cyber space to terrorist organizations and media glorification of their terrorist actions with effective cooperation of both print and electronic media. On the administrative and political reforms in FATA and return of IDPs, the government’s actions are still on papers while some IDPs are still languishing in camps to be relocated to their towns and villages. Similarly the issue of repatriating Afghan refugees is still in the process of working out modalities by Ministry of SAFRON with UNHCR and other government bodies. On empowering Balochistan government for political reconciliation with dissident elements, the government has made sincere efforts, though without achieving much, mainly due to weak foreign policy initiatives as most of these elements resides outside Pakistan. Finally, while the government has come quite heavily against sectarian violence and religious persecution, it clearly failed to initiate any meaningful initiative to reform our criminal justice system considered to be the mother of all ills in our society.

A brief and dispassionate evaluation above clearly indicates why we have so far not been able to comprehensively defeat the menace. The spectacular achievements of Zarb-e-Azb militarily could not be pursued in the politico developmental areas with the same momentum by other elements of national power for capacity issues, and in some cases lack of will for reasons of political expediencies. Additionally since the menace has a foreign dimension to it, mainly due to the ongoing tug of war in Afghanistan and the increasingand the increasing footprints of India with the tacit support of US, no domestic effort alone will guarantee us lasting peace both within the country and region unless the foreign policy instrument is geared up on war footing in support of the overall national effort.

It therefore is of utmost importance, that the government and the security apparatus undertakes a dispassionate review of its policy framework and strategy to make it palatable and responsive to the threat that is not only real but dynamic. It needs to be clearly understood that the enemies design is to perpetuate the threat on the inner front in order to create and widen the cleavages besides sapping the potential and energies of security apparatus simultaneously attempting to weaken our national resolve to defeat the menace. What needs to be done and by whom will be handled in the next article.http://nation.com.pk/blogs/01-Mar-2017/radd-ul-fasaad-now-or-never


----------



## Zibago

Radd-ul-Fasaad: Now or Never II
Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad will only make a difference when both the politico military leadership persist with the resolve seen after the Sehwan blast

March 02, 2017, 12:03 am


With the announcement and commencement of Radd-ul-Fassaad across the length and breadth of the country, the enemies within and outside have gone more active to inject an ethnic tinge to their failed efforts to isolate Pakistan. The response, therefore, has to be not only long term and comprehensive but dynamic as well so as to effectively respond to the evolving threat in a befitting manner.

At national and strategic level there must be a counter narrative that must be wholesome in its conception and implementation. Broad strands of the narrative could be as covered.

One, the state needs to communicate with its people to expose the deviant takfeeri ideology. More civilians and soldiers have been killed during this war than in our wars with actual enemy. It is generally believed by the people that the threat is transitory and due to US presence in Afghanistan alone, though there is much more to it and about which the larger community need to be informed and educated.

Two, to confront and challenge the takfeeri ideology needs a scholarly work of intellectual domain rather than leaving it in the military domain alone. There is a greater need to clarify the differences between takfeer and jihad for better understanding of common folks.

Three, to contain their ability to communicate with the common people through effective measures like blocking their print material, websites, blogs and financial flow both from within and outside.

Four, to counter the takfeeri narrative not through increasing liberalization which has neither worked nor likely to deliver but through the solid and authentic teachings of Islam. The counter narrative should not only target the general public but the takfeeri community to reintegrate them back into the main stream. At minimum it will create doubts in their thought process about the cause they are fighting for. While more print material should be distributed in affected areas, efforts be made to deny any opportunity to the militants to print and distribute anti-state hate material.

Five, to engage with the larger community through the intellectual community, Ulemas, political leaders and social workers etc. Engagements with ex militants and using them to pursue radicalized elements to give up their deviant approach and return to mainstream. Similarly the implementation effort can incorporate the parents and relatives of known militants to pursue the militants to denounce violence and revert to society as productive citizens.

Six, the state is like a mother and hence it must continue all efforts to rehabilitate those who have either surrendered or are arrested. This will reduce the fear of reprisals and encourage militants to surrender. Some sort of amnesty scheme can also be thought by the government.

Seven, there is a greater need to correct some policies and the misperceptions created in the minds of majority common people especially in the rural areas. A perception that large number of women and children were killed during Lal Masjid operation, led to 43 suicide bombing attacks within five months after the incident as compared to only 33 suicide attacks in six and a half years from 2002-2007. There is a lot that can be done to address gaps in the policies and remove the misperceptions.

Eight, there is a greater need to incorporate the issue of takfeer and related matters in the curriculum of text books at different levels. Islamic teachings which forbid takfeer of a person or group are of special concern to the subject. Similarly in our madrassa curriculum, there is more need for incorporating subjects like serving humanity, social responsibilities, respect for judicial laws and human rights etc. Such like subjects would face minimal resistance as compared to other subjects, which they bsubjects, which they brand as a ploy of the west.

To confront the threat up front in the short-term some immediate priority measures are; first, the institutions directly responsible for countering the menace in the physical domain need to be revamped and reorganized on war footings to make these more responsive to the evolving threat. Law enforcement agencies including intelligence apparatus needs a serious review.

Second, the general confusion prevailing among the political leadership on the ownership of this war need to be dispelled and removed. A more overt ownership across the political divide is the need of the time.

Third, on the inner front, such operations have their own negative fallout that is more often exploited by the enemies. All concerned especially those operating on ground need to be thoroughly briefed against any display of ethno sectarian biases while conducting routine search and other security related operations. Defaulters need to be given exemplary punishments as any unprofessional conduct assists the enemies more in exploiting these individual misconducts.

Four, with space for conventional wars shrinking we are more likely to continue operating in a Fourth Generation War. There is a greater need for the government and security apparatus to prioritize its developmental effort commensurate to the threat spectrum.

Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad will only make a difference when both the politico military leadership persist with the resolve seen after the Sehwan blast. This resolve need to be clearly manifested in formulating our policies, response strategies and subsequent implementation. It needs to be kept in view that to win this war comprehensively a wholesome response incorporating all elements of national power is mandatory. We not only have the wherewithal but the desired military potential to defeat the enemy. All that is required is a greater sense of ownership and resolve from the political leadership.

Part I of this article was published here
http://nation.com.pk/blogs/02-Mar-2017/radd-ul-fasaad-now-or-never-ii


----------



## niaz

*Stop profiling Pakhtuns*

After the tragic incident in Lahore DHA, the police not only arrested people who looked like Pakhtuns, but reportedly also didn’t stop the issuance of public notices by private entities asking people to cooperate and inform the nearby police station if they saw anyone who looked like a Pakhtun or was selling Peshawari green tea, dry fruit, toys and household utensils in that area.

As if that was not enough, more news came of police in Pindi starting surveillance of people belonging to Fata, and considering issuing them chip-based national identity cards equipped with security features.

Why did the police not take action against them earlier if they were involved or suspected to be involved in that heinous crime? These people did not come to Punjab overnight but have been living there for several years. Why did the police wait for some tragedy to happen before initiating action against them? This needs to be probed into thoroughly so that the facts are brought to the surface and all the apprehensions of the people concerned are removed.

And if the suspected involvement of the Pakhtuns is not true, then why harass them or allow them to be harassed? A terrorist is a terrorist, irrespective of his/her ethnicity. Let us not single out Pakhtuns: they are an important component of this country and reside in three different but strategically significant locations. Let us not antagonise them as that will have disastrous consequences.

The inability to stop terrorists from blowing themselves up could have been covered in a way better than just scapegoating a particular ethnic group. This is unacceptable and whosoever is responsible for that must tender an unconditional apology to the nation. Similarly, the derogatory statements issued against the Pakhtuns must be immediately withdrawn and action against those responsible for doing so taken.

How can a person’s ethnicity be an indicator of his/her being a terrorist or not? Can an ethnicity alone be taken as a sign to call people names and consider them inferior or of lesser intelligent? Can that be a yardstick for treating them as second class citizens or to arrest them on one pretext or another?

Let us not forget that Pakhtuns have a long history of rendering innumerable sacrifices for the sake of this country. History is replete with examples of their valour and bravery. Despite all that, they are suspected and treated with contempt. They are facing increased suicide attacks on the one hand, and are being targeted as culprits for those attacks by the very forces that are supposed to curb such atrocities on the other.

Let us not forget that Pakistan was created in the name of Islam or at least the word Islam was heavily used in its making. It was expected that all ethnicities would be treated alike and given their all their rights in this country. While this is what is expected of a government, the Punjab government seems to be on a path to hurt the sentiments of all Pakhtuns.

It appears that we have learnt nothing from the past. The East Pakistan debacle was enough to have taught us some lessons but we still do not refrain from ridiculing others. If any ethnicity has bore the brunt of the war on terror, it has been the Pakhtuns. They have suffered the most but instead of rewarding them for the sacrifices, they are going through surveillance tactics.

How can the police insinuate that the people of Fata, by default, are more likely to commit acts of terror? This belief and the subsequent action taken violates Article 15 of the constitution which grants “freedom of movement” to all citizens.

If people hailing from Fata are considered terrorists simply by virtue of belonging to that area, then we shouldn’t be screaming nay when President Trump proposes a registry for Muslims in order to keep tabs on them in the US. We won’t let him do that but plan to implement something similar in our own country?

It would have been far better had the government of Punjab ensured that security officials were fully alert to the nefarious designs of the militants. Rhetoric alone will not do: the nation wants action and that too across the board.

A country already suffering from sectarian violence cannot afford further division along ethnic lines. Instead of taking steps to forge unity between people, such steps seem hell-bent on weeding out whatever little cohesion we have as a nation of mixed ethnicities.

The writer is a former ambassador.

Email: waziruk@hotmail.com
https://www.thenews.com.pk/writer/ayaz-wazir

This thought provoking article I read today alerted me to realize the tight rope our security agencies have to walk.
This is indeed a very touchy subject but IMO it is dangerous to sweep untouchable subjects under the carpet.

Racial/ethnic/religious profiling is indeed wrong, no, it is very wrong. However it does happen because there are some underlying truths. Let us start with the Muslims is general. Is every Muslim is a militant/terrorist? Definitely not.

First time I came across Plane hijacking by a Muslim was in August 1969 when Leila Khalid was involved in the hijacking of TWA flight 840 from Rome to Tel Aviv diverting it to Damuscus. Since then, starting from Munich 1972; 9/11, 7/7, Charlie Ebdo etc., there have been many incidents perpetrated by the Muslim terrorists.

(I am neither condemning nor condoning these acts, merely enumerating, hence, whether these acts were justified or not, is irrelevant).

I am a Pakistani and no one I know is a terrorist, however it is also fact that a large of number terrorists had one time or another visited Pakistan. It is because of the above that ordinary European or American considers that Muslims are terrorists. There is an impression in the international community that Pakistan is nursery of terrorism. Therefore, Pakistan’s diplomatic efforts in the support of rights of the Kashmiris fall on deaf ears.

Following the police crackdown on Sohrab Goth in December 1986; a group of several armed Pashtuns with Kalashnikov rifles charged down the hill overlooking the Aqsa and Aligarh colonies and Orange Town. The Pashtuns allegedly set people's houses on fire with kerosene under the cover of a hail of gunfire. In less than two hours an estimated 400 people were murdered. Hundreds more were injured and many more escaped from the roof to save their lives.

Karachi being home to many Mahsud tribesmen; following operations in FATA, large number of terrorists found safe havens with their relations in Karachi making it dangerous for the non-Pashtuns to even driver through the KATI Pahari.

(https://www.dawn.com/news/751375)


Residents of the Qasba Colony said bullets rained down for days from the Pashtun-dominated hills, atop which a red ANP flag flew. A few blocks away, Pashtuns say bullets flew from the other direction, fired from MQM weapons. People on both sides acknowledged the existence of ethnic gangs but said they were formed for self-defence.

Additionally, nearly all the young men who blow themselves up have been Pashtuns or Afghans. This is the reason why Pashtuns are being profiled as terrorists.

Even though it is very wrong to label any one terrorist because of his /her birth; however, being human, most mortals are given to making generalisations. For example, even though I am aware that all Deobandi mullahs are not sectarian; primarily because LEJ /SSP & Lal Masjid mullah belong to the Deobandi maslak; I admit that I am guilty of a strong bias against the Deobandi mullahs.

It is with deep regret that I admit since PML-N has thus far been reluctant to extend the Rangers operation to Punjab; the allegations that ethnic Pashtuns have been targeted appear to have some element of truth. There is a real danger that TTP sympathisers will try to sabotage “Operation Raddul Fasaad” by playing the Pashtun Card.

Suicide bombers may be Pashtuns but their facilitators are mostly Punjabis and Urdu speaking Karachiites belonging to the sectarian parties. It is a MUST that action is taken only against the criminal element without harassing the innocent Pashtuns. We are all Pakistanis and a Pakistani has every right to live & do business in any part of the country that suits him/her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mrrehan

HAIDER said:


> Pakistan Army on Wednesday launched 'Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad' across the country, according to a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations, the army's media wing.
> 
> The operation aims at indiscriminately eliminating the "residual/latent threat of terrorism", consolidating the gains made in other military operations, and further ensuring the security of Pakistan's borders, read the statement.
> 
> Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy, Civil Armed Forces (CAF) and other security and law enforcing agencies (LEAs) will actively participate in and 'intimately support' the armed forces' efforts to eliminate the menace of terrorism from the country, the statement added.
> 
> "The effort entails conduct of Broad Spectrum Security / Counter-Terrorism (CT) operations by Rangers in Punjab, continuation of ongoing operations across the country, and focus on more effective border security management," the ISPR said.
> 
> "Country wide de-weaponisation and explosive control are additional cardinals of the effort. Pursuance of National Action Plan will be the hallmark of this operation," it added.
> dawn.com




I wish if army can use the potential of old NCC(National Cadet Course) and scouts to develop a network of Intel in cities and where possible. Desperate time Desperate Measures.


----------



## The Eagle

Profiling Pakhtun is a deliberate attempt by the very few, those who are afraid of Op Ra'ad-ul-Fasad and are trying to make it controversial at initial stage. Mostly those who provide shelter to the culprits, are now afraid of their fate hence, creating conspiracies and misleading through lies to divert the focus from real agenda but now matter what, the Op will succeed in Punjab like others as well as the whole Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

*Radd-ul-Fasaad to take on all anarchists: COAS*
March 2, 2017

By: Samaa Web Desk

Published in Pakistan







*RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa Thursday visited Multan Garrison.*

According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the COAS was given detailed briefing on operational preparedness of the Corps.

General Bajwa also witnessed training for troops to execute Population Census support plan.






He appreciated the preparations and said that Population Census is an important national activity and Army shall extend full support for its smooth conduct.

Later, the COAS witnessed combat training exercise of troops at Muzaffargarh Field Firing Ranges.

He complimented troops for displaying excellent training standards for conduct of both conventional and sub conventional operations.

He said that Pakistan Army by virtue of its combat experience over the years is second to none.






While talking to officers and troops, he also acknowledged their contributions towards internal security.

He said: “through Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad we will take on all fasaadies (anarchists) and play our part in bringing back normalcy in our country”.

Earlier, on arrival at Multan, COAS was received by Commander Multan Corps Lieutenant General Sarfraz Sattar.

Inspector General Training and Evaluation Lieutenant General Hidayat Ur Rehman was also present. –Samaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

The Eagle said:


> *Radd-ul-Fasaad to take on all anarchists: COAS*


Does that include molvi burkha and other fasadi mullahs too?


----------



## The Eagle

The Sandman said:


> Does that include molvi burkha and other fasadi mullahs too?



_He said: “through Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad we will take on *all fasaadies (anarchists)* and play our part in bringing back normalcy in our country”._


----------



## Salik

@Zibago in the light of article above in the post of yours, we can call a national ulema and religious scholars conference on the topic of 'Radd-ul-Fasaad'. In this coference following actions take place;

I. Three days exclusive sessions.

II. Joint declaration in the end.

III. Establishing working groups for the implementation of joint declaration.

IV. Drafting content for Friday sermons to be delivered country wide during the Friday prayers, for at least three months i.e. twelve Fridays. 

V. Preachers add a point in their preaching about love for the country. Even Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) loved his birth place i.e. Makkah.

VI. Ulema jointly disassociate themselves from the people doing _fasad fil ardh_.


----------



## Azadkashmir




----------



## niaz

A well researched articles about the rise of militancy in Pakistan.

*Mapping religious groups*


Extremism and terrorism pose an existential threat to the peace, progress and prosperity of the country. Unfortunately, we have failed to eradicate terrorism despite the fact that we have spent 15 years fighting it.

The main reason for our failure seems to be our myopic approach towards the problem. Our current drive against extremism is based on the use of military power without any focus on the root causes. In addition, instead of using military power across the board, we have focused only on the tribal belt and grossly ignored the presence of religious outfits and their infrastructure in the rest of the country.

The Pakistan Institute for Peace Studies (PIPS) is doing a commendable job by mapping the presence of religious organisations across the country. The research conducted by PIPS is an eye-opener for our policymakers. According to PIPS research, there were six active religious parties in 1947: Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam, Jamaat-e-Islami, Tehreek-e-Ahrar, Khaksar Tehreek, Jamiat-e-Ahle-Hadith, and the Shia parties. Slowly and gradually, new religious parties emerged and their numbers increased to 30 in 1979. The Zia era provided the breeding ground for the mushroom growth of religious parties and organisations. By 2002, the number of mainstream religious parties reached 239. Out of these, 21 parties engage in electoral politics, 148 parties have a sectarian agenda while 24 pursue militant jihadi objectives. In addition, 12 religious groups are striving to bring a caliphate system of governance while 28 are involved in missionary, educational and charities programmes.

Research shows that currently there are 232 active religious parties and organisations of various sects and religious schools of thought – Deobandi (53), Barelvi (39), Ahl-e-Hadith (18), Shia (20), Jamaat-e-Islami (18) and others (84).

These organisations have been further classified on the basis of their agenda and goals. The Deobandi school of thought has eight political, five non-political, 16 sectarians, 19 militant and five educational organisations. Similarly, the Barelvi school of thought has eight political, 11 non-political, 11 sectarian, four militant and five educational organisations. The Ahl-e-Hadith has three political, two non-political, six sectarian, five militant and two educational organisations. The Shia sect has three political, three non-political, 12 sectarian, one militant and one educational organisation. Similarly, there are three political, four militants and 11 educational organisations that are under the influence of the Jamaat-e-Islami (JI). However, the JI has no sectarian organisation.

It is pertinent to mention here that these are the main organisations at the national and provincial levels and PIPS admits the presence of thousands of smaller groups at local levels.

Provincially, Punjab seems to be the main hub with the highest share of religious organisations (compared to other provinces). According to PIPS’ research, 107 organisations have their headquarters in Punjab. Describing Lahore as the capital of religious organisations, PIPS counts at least 71 organisations that operate from Lahore. Multan has the second highest numbers of such organisations – 18 in total. The number of religious organisations in AJK and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa are 48 and 39, respectively, including small groups.

It is also a well-established fact that most of the leadership and leading figures of these organisations come from Punjab. For instance, the founding leadership of the Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and Jaish-e-Muhammad come from Punjab; and both the Lashkar-e-Taiba and Jaish-e-Muhammad started in Punjab as well.

The right hand of General Zia and the silent soldier of the cold war, General (r) Akhthar Abdur Rahman, also belonged to Lahore and his sons are now prominent leaders of the PML-N. Similarly, the widely known godfather and mentor of the mujahideen, the late General (r) Hamid Gul and Col (r) Imam also came from Punjab. Most of the pro-Taliban scholars and religious leaders are said to be from Punjab.

The Punjabi Taliban are known to be the source of mentorship of the Taliban in the tribal belt. PIPS’ research counts at least 23 groups which are active under the name of the Punjabi Taliban: Lashkar-e-Zil, Asmatullah Muaviya Group, Qari Zafar Group, Badar Mansoor Group, Bengali Group, Amjad Farooqi Group, Gandapur Group, Usman Kurd Group, Maulvi Rafiq Group, Kaleemullah Group, Gul Hassan Group, Abdul Jabbar Group, Qari Yasin Group, Noor Khan Group, Fedayyan-e-Islam (an alliance of six Punjabi Taliban groups), Qari Shakeel Group, Maulvi Karim Group, Qari Imran Group, Qari Saifullah Group, Matiur Rehman Group, Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (Malik Ishaq Group), Qari Ahsan Group, Baba Ji Group.

While there is such a huge presence of religious organisations in Punjab, no military operation has been launched against them in the last 15 years. Instead, the whole military power has been focused on Fata, KP, Balochistan and Sindh.

Fata and KP have witnessed dozens of major military operations since 9/11 but no military operation has been allowed in Punjab by the political elites. Operation Al-Mizan (2002-2006), Operation Zalzala (2008-9) and Operation Rah-e-Nijat (2009) were conducted in North Waziristan and South Waziristan. Similarly, Swat witnessed major military operations like Rah-e-Haq (2007) and Rah-e-Rast (2009). In addition, operations Sher-e-Dil (2008) in Bajaur, Sirat-e-Mustaqeem (2008) in Bara and Black Thunderstorm in Dir, Shangla and Buner were other major offensives in the region.

Sometimes a single region faces many military operations. For instance, under Operation Sirat-e-Mustaqeem, Bara, Khyber Agency witnessed three operations in 2008 codenamed operations Daraghlem (I have arrived), Beya Daraghlem (I have arrived again) and Khwakh ba de Shem (I will fix you). The same region faced three other operations in 2009: Khyber-I, Khyber-II and Khyber-III. In 2014, Operation Zarb-e-Azb was started with a main focus on North Waziristan.

Apart from Fata and KP, Balochistan and Sindh have also faced military operations conducted by the FC and the Rangers. On the other hand, Punjab seems immune from military operations despite the glaring reality of the strong presence of religious organisations on its soil.

The unwillingness of the ruling elite seems to be the main hurdle in the way of the effective implementation of the National Action Plan in Punjab. Though the Rangers have been called in Punjab under the new military operation, Raddul Fasaad, they seem to have less power compared to the Rangers in Sindh or the FC in Balochistan. The official notification shows that the Punjab government and the police will be in the driving seat.

Now the million dollar question is: can we win our fight against extremism with such an ill-planned, selective and myopic approach? The ruling elite needs to give up its vested interests and policy of favouritism in the fight against extremism. A comprehensive review of our current approach is needed with a strong pledge that we will never let our vested and parochial interests compromise the larger national interest. The ball is in the court of the ruling elite.



The writer works for Geo TV.

Email: saleem.safi@janggroup. com.pk
https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/190017-Mapping-religious-groups


----------



## BATMAN

Americans are coming to Afghanistan and they would do anything to restore supply lines, before they land.
Challenging times ahead for chief. I hope they also see the storm in making!


----------



## TMA

BATMAN said:


> Americans are coming to Afghanistan and they would do anything to restore supply lines, before they land.
> Challenging times ahead for chief. I hope they also see the storm in making!


You mean to say that they will attack Pakistan directly? Like border posts?


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Huge cache of arms recovered from terror den in Kahan*

*In sequel to the ongoing operation Radd ul Fasaad (RuF), the Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan on Saturday recovered huge quantity of lethal arms and ammunition fromm a terrorist den located in the remote part of Balochistan.*

According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), during a search spree in Chot Camp, Kahan the FC recovered cache of arms and ammunition which included weapons of various calibers besides 4900 Small Machine Gun (SMG) rounds, 453 x 12.7 mm gun rounds, 140 Automatic Grenade Launcher (AGL) rounds, and 24 Hand Grenades.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/190178-Huge-cache-arms-recovered-terror-den-Kahan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMC

It seems like RAW/NDS spent all their resources in the wave of terrorist attacks in mid February, that's why they weren't even able to carry out a ceremonial attack like the one outside the security cordon when Zimbabwe toured. I was genuinely surprised to see that not happening. Either that, or their plans to do that were foiled. They probably thought the earlier terrorist attacks were enough to move the PSL final back to UAE.


----------



## Windjammer

*News 24/7*‏ @FVBnews  7m7 minutes ago
#Sawabi Me #PakArmy Ky Jawano Se Muqablay Me 05 DehshatGard Halak. #RaadUlFassad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Windjammer said:


> *News 24/7*‏ @FVBnews  7m7 minutes ago
> #Sawabi Me #PakArmy Ky Jawano Se Muqablay Me 05 DehshatGard Halak. #RaadUlFassad



2 foji b shaheed hue.


----------



## Counterpunch

Captain Junaid and Sepoy Amjad embraced Shahadat in ongoing operation in Malikabad area in Swabi. Compound cordoned. Firing continues

Inna lillahe wa inna elyhe rajiyon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*FIVE TERRORISTS KILLED IN SWABI*
*Two security personnel embraced martyrdom in exchange of fire.*





03:09 PM, 7 Mar, 2017

0

Five terrorists were killed in an operation at Malikabad area of Swabi on Tuesday.

According to ISPR, two security personnel including captain Junaid and Sepoy Amjad embraced martyrdom in the exchange of fire.

Meanwhile, Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa said the sacrifices of our security personnel will not go in vain. He said the terrorists will brought to justice at all costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The scumbags were Afghans, planning to attack Educational institutions and the judiciary.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839067206092795906


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency
*Taliban militants threaten attack against Pakistan*
IHS Jane's Terrorism Watch Report - Daily Update
10 March 2017


IN A STATEMENT released at a gathering in Afghanistan's Ghowr province on 6 March, a Taliban splinter group led by Mullah Rasul threatened to seek vengeance in Pakistan over the killing of their leader Mullah Mohammad Omar and other leaders, Shamshad TV reported.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

*
Radd-ul-Fasaad: 13 Afghan nationals among dozens of suspects held in fresh raids in Punjab: ISPR*

*






KARACHI: At least 13 Afghan nationals were taken into custody by law enforcement personnel in search operations conducted all over Punjab, informed Pakistan Army`s media wing, Inter-Services Public Relations. *

According to the provided information, as many as 26 suspects were apprehended in raids conducted at DG Khan, Sadiqabad, Lahore, Narowal, Attock and Islamabad.

A heavy cache of weaponries was recovered from the suspects, claimed the military`s media wing, further adding that the operation was jointly conducted by Police, Punjab Rangers and intelligence agencies.

Pakistan launched a nationwide military operation 'Radd-ul-Fasaad', this year which would include broad-spectrum security and counter-terrorism operations in Punjab, and continuation of ongoing operations across the country.

The move came after deadly bombings across the country all through February, killed hundreds of civilians.


----------



## FalconsForPeace

Operation continues in Punjab.



> *21 suspects held in operation Radd-ul-Fasaad*
> 
> At least 21 suspects, including two Afghan nationals, were taken into custody during operation Radd-ul-Fasaad in different cities of Punjab on Friday, Dunya News reported.
> 
> According to ISPR, intelligence agencies, Rangers and police conducted operation in different cities across the country, including Lahore, Dera Ghazi Khan, Rawalpindi, Islamabad, Sialkot, Rahim Yar Khan and Rajanpur, and arrested 21 suspects.
> 
> Sources said that a large quantity of ammunition and banned literature was also recovered from the arrested persons.
> 
> Earlier in the day, 26 suspects including 13 Afghanis were apprehended during joint search operations conducted by Punjab Rangers, Police and Intelligence agencies in Dera Ghazi Khan, Sadiqabad, Lahore, Narowal, Islamabad and Attock.
> 
> Cache of arms and ammunition were also recovered during the raids.
> http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/378772-21-suspects-held-in-operation-RaddulFasaad


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Large quantity of arms seized from a school, says Rangers*

Pakistan Rangers Sindh on Monday seized a large quantity of arms and ammunition from a school in the New Karachi area of the metropolis, said a statement released by the paramilitary force.

Rangers had received information that "miscreants affiliated with Muttahida Qaumi Movement-London had hidden arms and ammunition in a school with the intention of carrying out terror attacks in the metropolis," added the statement.

Acting on a tip-off, the Rangers raided the school and recovered arms hidden under ground.

The paramilitary force claimed to have seized four LMGs, two 8mm rifles, two 7mm rifles, two 224-bore rifles, one 44-bore rifle, one 222-rifle, five 12-bore pistols, two 30-bore pistols, two 9mm pistols and a significant quantity of ammunition.
https://www.dawn.com/news/1320254/large-quantity-of-arms-seized-from-a-school-says-rangers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

FalconsForPeace said:


> *Large quantity of arms seized from a school, says Rangers*
> 
> Pakistan Rangers Sindh on Monday seized a large quantity of arms and ammunition from a school in the New Karachi area of the metropolis, said a statement released by the paramilitary force.
> 
> Rangers had received information that "miscreants affiliated with Muttahida Qaumi Movement-London had hidden arms and ammunition in a school with the intention of carrying out terror attacks in the metropolis," added the statement.
> 
> Acting on a tip-off, the Rangers raided the school and recovered arms hidden under ground.
> 
> The paramilitary force claimed to have seized four LMGs, two 8mm rifles, two 7mm rifles, two 224-bore rifles, one 44-bore rifle, one 222-rifle, five 12-bore pistols, two 30-bore pistols, two 9mm pistols and a significant quantity of ammunition.
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1320254/large-quantity-of-arms-seized-from-a-school-says-rangers



MQM using schools now to hide arms and ammunition? What's next? Hospitals?


----------



## Kabira

Security forces detained on Tuesday at least 33 suspects, including Afghan nationals from different parts of Punjab on Tuesday.


“Joint search operations were conducted by Punjab Rangers, police and intelligence agencies in DG Khan, Lahore, Rawalpindi, Islamabad, Narowal, Shakargarh and Rajanpur,” the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said. “[As many as] 33 suspects, including three Afghans apprehended.”

Weapons and ammunition also recovered, the military’s media wing added.

*Zakhilwal seeks Fazl’s help to reduce Pak-Afghan tension*

Countrywide raids are being conducted as part of the military’s latest offensive, Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, which was launched after a series of terror attacks rocked the country last month.

Pakistan had blamed Afghanistan for harbouring terrorists who carrying out the attacks.
https://tribune.com.pk/story/135523...hans-among-33-suspects-detained-punjab-raids/


----------



## Kabira

*Radd-ul-Fasaad: 11 Afghans among 26 suspects rounded up in Punjab*

As part of the continuing military offensive Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, law enforcers detained on Wednesday 26 suspects, including 11 Afghan nationals, from different cities of Punjab.

*“Joint search operations were conducted by Punjab Rangers, police and intelligence agencies in DG Khan, Lahore, Rawalpindi, Islamabad, Sialkot, Attock, Hassanabdal, Narowal, Shakargarh and Rajanpur,” the Inter-Services Public Relations said in a statement. “[As many as] 26 suspects including 11 Afghans apprehended.”*

The action came a day after three Afghans were rounded up from Punjab in similar raids.

*Weapons, ammunition, computers, IEDs, as well as material used to prepare suicide jackets, including circuits were also recovered, the military’s media wing added.*

Pakistan Army initiated the new military offensive following a series of attacks rocked the country last month. The attacks were claimed by the banned Jamaatul Ahrar, a breakaway faction of the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan. Islamabad blamed Kabul for letting the militants use Afghan soil to attack Pakistan.
https://tribune.com.pk/story/1356177/radd-ul-fasaad-11-afghans-among-26-suspects-rounded-punjab/


----------



## A.M.

All smoke and mirrors.


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*26 suspects arrested during raids in Punjab, KP: ISPR


Punjab Rangers, police and intelligence agencies on Wednesday conducted joint search operations in different cities of Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and apprehended 26 suspects including 11 Afghans.*

According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the operations were conducted in DG Khan, Lahore, Rawalpindi, Islamabad, Sialkot, Attock, Hassanabdal, Narowal, Shakargarh and Rajan Pur.

Weapons, ammunition, computers, IED, suicide jacket, preparation support material including circuits were recovered.

Meanwhile search operation in village Spalga, Miran Shah was also conducted today.

ISPR said that troops traced a tunnel to recover cache of ammunition and explosives including Anti personal mines, fuses, circuits, homemade explosives and rockets.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/134412-26-suspects-arrested-during-raids-in-Punjab-KP-ISPR


----------



## WaLeEdK2

View attachment 384997

Islamabad: Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad continues across the country as more than thirty-five suspects were apprehended on Saturday.

According to the Inter Services Public Relations, six intelligence based operations and 35 cordon and search operations were conducted across the country.

In Punjab joint search and intelligence based operations were conducted by Punjab Rangers, police and intelligence agencies in DG Khan, Attock, Rawalpindi and Islamabad.

Fourteen suspects were taken into custody including one Afghan and a Baloch nationalist worker. Law enforcers also recovered weapons, ammunition, currency and foreign passports.

Frontier Constabulary conducted an operation in Noshki area of Balochistan, and recovered a large quantity of weapons and ammunition buried underground.

In Kohlu, the hideout of a proscribed outfit was raided where a large amount of weapons including six rockets, five fuses, 48 kilograms of explosive material and other destructive material was recovered.

FC and intelligence agencies also apprehended four suspects and recovered a large amount of weapons from Sumungli Road in Quetta.

https://www.arynews.tv/en/35-apprehended-in-radd-ul-fasaad-operations-countrywide/


----------



## mrizwaann

Good luck rangers.and keep moving forword we are with you


----------



## Kabira

*RAWALPINDI: Joint search and intelligence-based operations were conducted under Operation Radd ul Fasad in different cities of Punjab during last two days, an Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) statement said.*

According to the statement, the operations were conducted in Attock, Islamabad, Sialkot, Narowal, Lahore, DG Khan and Rajanpur.

*It said that during last two days, 71 suspects including 14 Afghan nationals were apprehended while weapons, ammunition and illegal drugs were also recovered.*

Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad was launched on February 22, after series back-to-back terrorist attacks in the country, in which more than 100 people lost their lives.

The operation includes a broad-spectrum security, counter-terrorism operations in Punjab, and continuation of ongoing operations across the country.

According to the Director-General of the ISPR wing of the Pakistan Army, the operation aims include the elimination of the residual and latent threat of terrorism, consolidating gains of operations made so far and ensuring the security of Pakistan’s borders.
https://www.geo.tv/latest/135617-71-suspects-apprehended-from-different-cities-of-Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarrar

The real concern is, what is happening to all the terrorists & facilitators who are getting arrested? another problem is that big fishes like Hussain Haqqani, Gilani, Zardari & along with others who allowed the facilitators of terrorists to enter Pakistan are all roaming freely & PA is not even touching them, why?? There can be hundred more operation like Zarb E Azb & Raad Ul Fasad but none of them can be successful until these big bastards are not eliminated. PA & Intel Agencies are only cutting down leaf & stems, only for them to grow back & that too in huge number, why? because PA & Intel agencies is not targeting the root, ppp, pml-n, mqm, anp & jui-f who are the main facilitators of terrorists & always will be

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Not interested until big fishes got caught .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R Wing

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> Not interested until big fishes got caught .



Exactly. 

The "economic terrorists" that have probably caused just as much damage as Fazlullah types are enjoying their royal lifestyle while smaller fish are being fried.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

R Wing said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The "economic terrorists" that have probably caused just as much damage as Fazlullah types are enjoying their royal lifestyle while smaller fish are being fried.


Do agree!!
Even they are responsible for more deaths as compared to ttp & company .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Narcissist

Radd ul fasaad = radd ul facade


----------



## Leo~Calicratis

There should be an unspoken operation among Pak media persons, politicians, NGOs to eliminate vicious ones. Pak intel can assassinate them, bcoz only death scares them not judiciary as it is in their pocket or westerners will hard try to save them in the name of humanity! just kele'm ol.... this will help ur country in many fold! firstly, there won't be any root for terrorism & terrorists to grow, breed, spread to take innocent lives further. secondly, PA & other agencies could get some room to move on with development and think about Kashmir. thirdly, and most importantly, it'll stop, if not minimize greatly, re-birth of any such traitors among ur society.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Taking out big names like NS, Altaf Hussain and Fuzl-ur-Rehman isn't going to be easy without a blowback. Jamhooriat me khatra ho ra hai as the old saying goes. The army wants to keep up it's image and appease all sides but that's pretty much impossible.


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk

High-profile Al-Qaeda leader killed in US airstrike

Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

27 March 2017

A high-profile leader of the Al-Qaeda militant Islamist group was killed in a US airstrike carried out on 19 March in Afghanistan's southeastern Paktika Province bordering Pakistan, the US Department of Defense (DoD) said in a 25 March press statement.

Described by the Pentagon as a "senior terrorist figure from Balochistan, Pakistan", Qari Yasin also had ties to the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and "plotted multiple Al-Qaeda terror attacks, including the 20 September 2008 bombing on the Marriott Hotel in Islamabad that killed dozens of innocent people".

Yasin was also responsible for the 2009 attack on a bus carrying the Sri Lankan cricket team in Lahore, said the Pentagon, adding that six Pakistani policemen and two civilians were killed and six members of the team injured as a result of that attack.


----------



## Sipahi

fumigation will be appreciated in this regards.


----------



## Fledgingwings

Must take out the Big Worms


----------



## Malik Usman

tarrar said:


> The real concern is, what is happening to all the terrorists & facilitators who are getting arrested? another problem is that big fishes like Hussain Haqqani, Gilani, Zardari & along with others who allowed the facilitators of terrorists to enter Pakistan are all roaming freely & PA is not even touching them, why?? There can be hundred more operation like Zarb E Azb & Raad Ul Fasad but none of them can be successful until these big bastards are not eliminated. PA & Intel Agencies are only cutting down leaf & stems, only for them to grow back & that too in huge number, why? because PA & Intel agencies is not targeting the root, ppp, pml-n, mqm, anp & jui-f who are the main facilitators of terrorists & always will be



When you cut the wings of a bird it can't fly then later you can open the chains of dogs or cats to eat that bird.......there will be no issue......


----------



## Samiullah Khan Mohmand

Brother, I am a Tribal. TTP has no support in Tribal areas but as borders are not packed there, thats why they can easily go there and after performing terror activities they go back to Afghanistan. As you know that FATA don't hold Pakistan Law, if Pakistan want to put a full stop on Terrorism, then they have to mainstream FATA (there is not another solution)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarrar

Malik Usman said:


> When you cut the wings of a bird it can't fly then later you can open the chains of dogs or cats to eat that bird.......there will be no issue......



Good luck with that.


----------



## Kabira

*Security forces have apprehended as many as 57 suspects, including 21 Afghan nationals in fresh raids across Punjab.*

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations, as part of the continuing Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, search and intelligence-based operations were conducted by Punjab Rangers in Attock, Islamabad, Sialkot, Narowal, Sheikhupura, Lahore, DG Khan, Rahimyar Khan and Rajanpur.

*Radd-ul-Fasaad to consolidate gains of previous operations: ISPR chief*

Cache of arms and ammunition was also recovered, the military’s media wing said.

Separately, in an intelligence-based operation in Noshki area of Balochistan, Frontier Corps recovered a huge cache of ammunition along with a large quantity of narcotics. “Ammunition and narcotics was buried in a cave,” the statement said.
https://tribune.com.pk/story/137003...ts-including-21-afghan-nationals-apprehended/


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Security force personnel martyred, another injured in blast in South Waziristan*

*: A security force personnel was martyred while another was injured in an explosion in South Waziristan Agency Sunday morning, according to the political administration.*

The explosion occurred when their vehicle hit a landmine in the area.

A few days back, a high-value target belonging to the banned Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan Sajna Group was killed in South Waziristan during an operation conducted as part of the ongoing Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

Mahmood-ul-Hasan alias Khawaja Madni was killed along with his accomplice during the operation carried out near Jandola area of the agency on intelligence received by security forces, the ISPR stated.

A large cache of weapons and ammunition was also recovered from the terrorists’ hideout.

However, explosions are recurrent in the tribal areas of Pakistan.

In February, three Frontier Corps personnel were martyred in an explosion in Zarmelan area of South Waziristan Agency, according to the political administration officials.

ISPR had confirmed that three personnel who were injured last night in an IED blast during a search operation, embraced martyrdom.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Governor Iqbal Zafar Jhagra condemned the incident, saying the war against terrorism will reach its conclusion. He said the entire nation appreciated the efforts of the security forces and tribesmen in their fight against terrorism.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/136410-Se...-another-injured-in-blast-in-South-Waziristan


----------



## sparten

Why those hideouts in A'Stan are permitted to proliferate and target us.


----------



## haviZsultan

At least five terrorists were killed during an intelligence-based raid carried out by Pakistan Rangers Punjab in Dera Ghazi Khan on Sunday.

“Five terrorists were killed in Chhera Thal, 40kms south west of Fort Manro,” the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement. “During exchange of fire, sepoy Kamran embraced shahadat while DSP Haroon got injured and was evacuated to CMH, Multan.”

“The operation is still in progress,” the communique added.

The raid was carried out as part of the ongoing military offensive, Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad. It was launched after a series of deadly bombings across Pakistan killed over 100 people in February.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1378896/radd-ul-fasaad-five-terrorists-killed-dg-khan-raid/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

Mashallah ..Good work security Forces


----------



## haviZsultan

Bajwa in my eyes is even superior to Raheel Sharif. He doesn't get much attention but he has killed many militants in his early years only. Radd Ul Fasaad operation was a good idea. The intelligence network too has highly evolved and we are talking tough to Afghanistan. Good developments all. I hope this no nonsense approach helps us root out any militant leftovers or assets of India and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Terrorist killed in Sukkur encounter with CTD, explosives recovered*


One terrorist was killed, while two others managed to flee during an encounter with Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) personnel in Sukkur late Sunday, officials claimed.

The law enforcers, during snap checking on Sukkur-Shikarpur link road, signalled three men riding on a motorcycle to pull over. At which, they opened fire on CTD personnel, said SP Irfan Samon.

The snap checking was being conducted on credible intelligence about some terrorists entering into Sindh from Balochistan, he said. In retaliatory fire, one terrorist was killed, while two of his accomplices managed a getaway from the scene.

Sources told Geo News that combing operations were underway in Sukkur and Shikarpur since Sunday morning, to eliminate any potential threats.

Officials also recovered explosives, detonators and a handgun from the scene.

A manhunt is underway for the other two accomplices of the deceased.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/137474-Terrorist-killed-in-Sukkur-encounter-with-CTD-explosives-recovered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

F86 Saber said:


> If conducted in it's true sense, it will be very bad news for some politicians and mullah's alike.


And that is why such operations never meet their conclusions.


----------



## haviZsultan

*FC foils ‘major terror bid’ in Balochistan*

Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan foiled on Wednesday a “major terrorist activity” planned for Turbat area of the province.

“A huge cache of arms, explosives and ammunition, including rockets, IEDs, different types of weapons and communication equipment being dumped in Goubard, 8kms north east of Mand, for terrorist activities in Turbat recovered,” the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

Nationwide raids are being conducted across the country as part of Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, the new military offensive against terrorists. It was launched following a string of attacks rocked the country, killing over 100 people in February.

*Gen Qamar calls on PM Nawaz to discuss national security*

Separately, Pakistan Rangers Punjab and police conducted joint search operations in Hafizabad, arresting at least 12 suspects.

“Operation conducted in villages Par Masoo, Par Bondi and Par Lakhan. Huge Cache of arms and ammunition recovered,” the military’s media wing added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

*Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad: Rangers, police nab 12 suspects in Hafizabad*
*HAFIZABAD: As part of ongoing Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, Punjab Rangers and police arrested twelve suspects during the joint cordon and search operations in various areas of Hafizabad on Wednesday, according to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR).*

The operations were conducted in different villages including Par Masoo, Par Bondi and Par Lakhan. A huge cache of arms and ammunition was also recovered from the suspects’ possession.

Moreover, Frontier Corps Balochistan successfully foiled a major terrorist activity in Turbat. A huge cache of explosive, arms and ammunition including rockets, IEDs, explosives different types of weapons and communication equipment were recovered.

The weapons and explosions were dumped in Goubard, which lies eight kilometre North East of Mand, to carry out terrorist activities in Turbat, according to the ISPR.

Earlier in the day, Rangers apprehended five hardcore terrorists from outskirts of Karachi and recovered a large number of weapons and arms including 8kg explosives, one suicide vest, four ball bearing bombs and four SMGs. Two Rangers personnel were also martyred during the targeted raid.

Moreover, in another operation security forces seized another cache of arms, ammunition and mines including hand grenades, cell phones, IEDs along with explosive and Indian made plastic drums.

The cordon and search operations were held in various areas of South Waziristan and Upper Dir.

Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad was launched in February for the elimination of terrorism across the country.

The Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy, Civil Armed Forces as well as other security and law enforcement agencies continue to actively participate and support the efforts of the Pakistan Army to eliminate terrorist elements from the country
https://www.geo.tv/latest/137823-Op...d-Rangers-police-nab-12-suspects-in-Hafizabad






RAWALPINDI (Dunya News) – A huge cache of weapons was recovered from Upper Dir area of South Waziristan during Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad. ISPR stated that the raid was conducted upon secret information.

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), successive raids were conducted in South Waziristan as a part of the fight against terrorism. Tunnels with explosives, hand grenades, mobile phones and Indian-manufactured plastic containers were recovered.







The huge cache of weapons was hidden underground by the terrorists. Fortunately, the soldiers of Pakistan Army raided the area upon secret information.

The breakthroughs achieved in Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad are increasing day by day. A heavy amount of explosive material has been recovered in today’s raid by Pak Army soldiers.

http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/383418-RaddulFasaad-Huge-cache-of-weapons-recovered-in


----------



## niaz

No matter how objective one tries to be, it is virtually impossible to completely remove ones inherent prejudices. For example I cannot honestly say that I shall ever like Ansar Abbasi because of the strong pro-fundamentalist columns published in the Jang.

Therefore it is important to read what non-Pakistanis think about Pakistan’s anti- terrorist effort. Here is an article by a British journalist which IMO is an indication of how the Western world is looking at the Pakistan Army Operation ‘Zarbe e Azb’ and ‘Radd el Fassaad.’. This thinking could also partially explain reasons behind the ‘Do more’ rhetoric.

*Selective approach*
OWEN BENNETT-JONES PUBLISHED ABOUT 13 HOURS AGO






The writer is a British journalist and author of Pakistan: Eye of the Storm.


THERE were many who believed the army would never confront the militants in North Waziristan. Too many strategic assets were located there, they said. And the cost of appeasing the West by dismantling the militants’ infrastructure would be too high. But the predictions were wrong. Eventually — after years of hesitation — the army did move in.

It’s easy to forget now that back in 2007 it was not uncommon to hear Peshawarites say they were moving their children out of the city for fear that the state could not provide sufficient security. And even if many of those parents still worry today about the risk of their offspring being kidnapped, there can be little doubt that the situation is vastly improved.

Many of those who doubted the army’s resolve also thought it would never make a genuine effort to control the Pak-Afghan border. After all, for years the army had said it could not control the movement of militants from Pakistan into Afghanistan because the border was so porous. But now that the flow is reversed it turns out that the border can be controlled. There are new posts, forts and radar systems to stop militants getting into Pakistan from Afghanistan.

It all prompts the question: are these developments in northwest Pakistan a one-off? Or are they a model for what might happen in the rest of Pakistan?

The army would doubtless argue that its fight against militant violence is by no means restricted to the northwest. The Fata campaign has been matched by a commitment to tackle militancy in Karachi. And even if many might see the Baloch insurgency in a different light to violent jihadism, from the military’s point of view, in Balochistan too, the state has confronted those who violently oppose the state.

*Not all militant groups are being targeted.*
And yet elsewhere in the country some militant outfits remain untouched. There are three types of groups to consider: those active in Afghanistan, the sectarian groups and the India-facing outfits.

Despite all the impassioned official denials, the world has little doubt that the Afghan Taliban leadership has sanctuary in Quetta. Given that foreign affairs adviser Sartaj Aziz said as much it’s difficult to believe anything else. And there is a reason for this policy. In the minds of some of Pakistan’s military strategists the protection offered to senior Afghan Taliban leaders and their families serves Pakistan’s national interest. The international community, the argument goes, will be unable to get a peace deal Afghanistan without going through Pakistan.

Similarly, the links with India-facing groups are plain for all to see. The idea that Pakistan can rely can on the indigenous movement in Kashmir may be gaining ground in some official circles but as long as Modi is in power the Pakistani militants are going, at the very least, to be held in reserve.

Which leaves the sectarian groups. Even for the most hard-bitten supporter of the state’s use of jihadi proxies, support or toleration of the sectarian groups is very hard to understand. The sectarian groups cause huge suffering. They deepen a potentially disastrous rift in Pakistan society. They are already the subject of outside interference and financing and thereby undermine Pakistan sovereignty. In addition, they offer a potential route for the militant Islamic State group to get into Pakistan society. While many analysts believe IS lacks the infrastructure or popular support base to become a major force in Pakistan, there is still a risk that the organisation could become established by forming an alliance with anti-Shia groups such as Lashkar-i-Jhangvi.

Despite all these serious considerations the sectarian groups continue to operate. The most likely explanation — beyond sectarian prejudices reportedly held by some senior officers — is that these groups are now so numerous that confronting them head-on would risk something approaching civil war in the key province of Punjab.

There are other reasons to believe that various types of militant groups active outside the northwest will not be touched. The civilian government has still failed to adopt a clear position on militancy. Maulana Abdul Aziz Ghazi, one of the leaders of the Lal Masjid rebellion, remains in charge of an institution that became a byword for anti-state violence and which was cleansed of violent elements at a high cost to human life. Nor has the government instituted sufficiently thorough reforms to undermine the militants by providing people with schools, hospital and courts.

But the failings are not by civilians alone. The lack of resolve is also creeping into military parlance. Increasingly, the military is moving away from saying militancy reflects internal divisions in Pakistan. Instead, it is taking the much easier and convenient line of blaming it all on foreigners. Even if such claims are sometimes justified, they run the risk of become a catch-all explanation that will undermine the clear thinking needed to take on such a difficult adversary.

_The writer is a British journalist and author of Pakistan: Eye of the Storm._

_Published in Dawn, April 13th, 2017_
https://www.dawn.com/news/1326544/selective-approach


----------



## Kabira

*LAHORE: Under ongoing Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, Punjab Rangers on Thursday killed eight terrorists in combined operations across the province.*

Punjab Rangers’ Colonel Amjad Iqbal was giving a press conference in Lahore, where he gave a briefing about the various operations under the military operation to eliminate terrorism.

He said that combined operations took place in DG Khan, Taunsa, Hafizabad, Lahore and Sheikhupura.

Col Amjad Iqbal said that five absconders were killed in DG Khan, who belonged to Baloch Liberation. He further said that the killed absconders were facilitators of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan.

In Taunsa, three TTP terrorists were gunned down and suicide vests, rocket launchers, and weapons were recovered from their possession.

He said that in Punjab, there is a ban on display of weapons and private guards of only registered companies.

On Wednesday, Punjab Rangers and police arrested twelve suspects during the joint cordon and search operations in various areas of Hafizabad, according to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The operations were conducted in different villages including Par Masoo, Par Bondi and Par Lakhan. A huge cache of arms and ammunition was also recovered from the suspects’ possession.

Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad was launched in February for the elimination of terrorism across the country.

The Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy, Civil Armed Forces as well as other security and law enforcement agencies continue to actively participate and support the efforts of the Pakistan Army to eliminate terrorist elements from the country.
https://www.geo.tv/latest/137954-Op-Radd-ul-Fasaad-Eight-terrorists-killed-across-Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

*57 SUSPECTS ARRESTED IN HAFIZABAD*

Police, CTD and others law enforcement agencies have arrested fifty-seven suspects including sixteen Afghan nationals during search operation in Hafizabad. 

Huge cache of illegal arms also recovered from them.

http://www.radio.gov.pk/13-Apr-2017/57-suspects-arrested-in-hafizabad


----------



## haviZsultan

*10 'hardcore terrorists' killed during operation near DG Khan: ISPR*

At least 10 ‘hardcore terrorists’ were killed and three soldiers were martyred Friday morning during an operation conducted by law enforcers near Dera Ghazi Khan.

Pakistan Rangers Punjab, Counter-Terrorism Department, and intelligence agencies carried out a joint operation against suspected terrorists in Basti Dadwani, some 15km away from DG Khan, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

Extremists affiliated with outlawed Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) were present in the hideout when LEAs raided it and killed at least 10 suspects including Muhammad Asghar Dadwani alias Ustad Gorchani and Muhammad Naeem alias Waqas Dadwani.

*Radd-ul-Fasaad: LEAs detain 15 suspects in Karachi*

The martyred Rangers personnel included Havaldar Asif, Sepoy Aftab, Sepoy Azizullah. Two other soldiers were also injured during the operation and were immediately shifted to CMH Multan.

ISPR said the operation was still going on to eliminate the terrorists’ network from the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

*Ahsanullah Ahsan of Jamaat-ul-Ahrar has surrendered: DG ISPR*
April 17, 2017

By: Samaa Web Desk
Published in Pakistan

Be the first to comment!





*ISLAMABAD: DG ISPR Maj. Gen. Asif Ghafoor disclosed on Monday that terrorist Ahsanullah Ahsan had surrendered before the security forces and has been taken into custody.*

During a press briefing, Maj. Gen. Asif Ghafoor said that the former spokesperson of Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and incumbent spokesperson of Jamaat-ul-Ahrar, Ahsanullah Ahsan has surrendered himself to security forces.



Seems like radd ul fassad moving in right direction


----------



## fatman17

Who are ninja turtles? Dr. Shahid Masood


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854606858983755777


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Raddul Fasaad: FC Balochistan foil massive terror bid in Zhob*



Frontier Corps Balochistan foiled a terror bid under Operation Raddul Fasaad on Wednesday, informed ISPR. 

According to reports, the personnel recovered a large amount of explosives, rockets and ammunition recovered from a compound in Zhob during a search operation.

Pakistan launched a nationwide military operation 'Radd-ul-Fasaad', which include broad-spectrum security and counter-terrorism operations in Punjab, and continuation of ongoing operations across the country.

According to the Director-General of the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) wing of the Pakistan Army, the operation aims include the elimination of the residual and latent threat of terrorism, consolidating gains of operations made so far and ensuring the security of Pakistan’s borders.

The Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy, Civil Armed Forces as well as other security and law enforcement agencies will continue to actively participate and support the efforts of the Pakistan Army to eliminate the menace of terrorism from the country.

Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad will entail conduct of broad spectrum security and counter-terrorism operations by Rangers in Punjab, a continuation of ongoing operations across the country and focus on more effective border security management.

The operation will also include a countrywide deweponisation and explosive control as additional cardinals of the effort.

The hallmark of this operation will be pursuance of the National Action Plan.

The decision comes after Gen Bajwa held a high-level security session in Lahore.

The security session was attended by all Corps Commanders in Punjab province, DG PR Punjab, and intelligence officials.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/139583-Op...C-Baluchistan-foil-massive-terror-bid-in-Zhob


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

Jaish al-Adl militants kill 10 border guards in Iran's Mirjaveh

IHS Jane's Terrorism Watch Report - Daily Update

28 April 2017

TEN border guards were killed in an ambush conducted by Jaish al-Adl militants in Mirjaveh County, close to the border with Pakistan, in Iran's Sistan and Baluchestan province on 26 April, Reuters reported. Jaish al-Adl immediately claimed responsibility for the attack.


----------



## The Eagle

Conduct of search operation by Frontier Corps Balochistan near Nushki area adjacent to Pak - Afghan border. During operation huge cache of arms, ammunition and explosive material seized. Terrorist's camps destroyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Nature, character of extremism has changed: DG ISPR*
By News Desk
Published: May 18, 2017
109SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL




DG ISPR Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor. PHOTO: ISPR

Director General Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Major General Asif Ghafoor on Thursday said the “nature and character” of extremism has changed.

Addressing the Role of Youth in Rejecting Extremism seminar, Ghafoor said, “I stand very privileged here today as your host to welcome you on this seminar as part of our ongoing Operation Raddul Fasaad.”

*US envoy appreciates Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad for eliminating terrorism*

ADVERTISEMENT



“Raddul Fasaad is aimed at consolidating gains of all military operatioms earlier concluded in kinetic domain and to bring about an enduring peace and stability. One of its strands is to eliminate extremism from our society. The requirement becomes more pronounced when we see that the nature and character of this conflict has also changed with ideology of Islamic State which focuses on targeting minds of our youth,” he said.

The DG ISPR further said it is our collective duty as ‘state’ and individual duty in our respective domain to shield our youth against this threat. “The process involves identification of threat and response measures,” he added.

*Will Operation Raddul Fasaad be effective?*

“Please know that amongst others, we owe our achievements in ongoing operations to the youth. Of all the sacrifices made by uniformed Pakistanis 90 per cent contributions are by our young soldiers and officers.”

According to Ghafoor, the seminar was focused on an analysis of “the phenomenon of extremism”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*FACELESS, NAMELESS HOSTILE FORCES POLLUTING YOUTH'S MINDS THROUGH SOCIAL MEDIA: COAS*

*Army Chief said this while addressing a seminar in Rawalpindi.*
File Photo





02:56 PM, 18 May, 2017

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Bajwa has said that security threats have been diminished resulting into a congenial environment for development activities.

Addressing a seminar in Rawalpindi Thursday, he said Raad ul Fasaad is just the beginning of a new phase.

Army Chief said that fight here onwards has to be carried on by all organs of the state and its people.

He said youth is Pakistan's investment in future. He said that faceless and nameless hostile forces are polluting mind of youth through social media.

Qamar Bajwa said that Pakistan Army is only Army in the world that has defeated terrorism of this scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustafa.s78692

Great initiatives by Pak Army and the information can be updated in more effective manner the latest comments or news should be appearing first in order to be aware of the happenings


----------



## Saquib

Any live videos?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sohail Afghani

Devil Soul said:


> india's military intelligence and RAW has developed deadly spy network along porous and risky Durand line under the command of Indian Military Intelligence ofiicer Col Vinay JM. Col Vinay JM is basically Maratha Light Infantry officer,who later shifted on will to get Special Forces Training, where he served for 3 years only to get shifted to Military Intelligence and then RAW to get deployed in Afghan border to train anti-Pakistan fighters. Col speaks 18 languages including Urdu,pashtun n Baloch. also he is expert in sabotage, explosives and internet technology.he has multiple social media accounts which he used to delete only to create new one. he used to raise Baloch human rights issues on various platforms online as well as offline one.
> last year he had organized seminar on Baloch issue in delhi where he was greeted by tarek fatah. video available at this link
> 
> 
> 
> though indian army don't allow its officers to appear in public platform, they have given Col Vinay concession in this regard to garner support for Baloch cause.
> he is handling 16 MI officers in Afghanistan and almost 10 on iran Pakistan border. before arrest of kulbhushan jadhav he frequently visited balochistan through iran and stayed there for weeks together.
> he planned n executed bomb blast under CPEC bridge in kech district in November last week in balochistan which has destroyed the bridge totally.after this successful operation col was awarded by indian army with cash reward and medal. the explosive used in the blast was military grade explosive.later he ordered his MI officers n agents to remove all evidences from blast site making pakistni agencies difficult to find out culprits. interestingly col vinay remained in the area for about 3 days after kech blast only to return to Afghanistan safely. his fluency in Urdu,pashtun and Baloch makes him almost undetectable in balochistan and Afghanistan. while in Afghanistan he used to wear afghan style turban and long beard and in balochistan he used to wear Baloch style cap.
> he is also helping Baloch social media users training to propagate news related to Pakistani atrocities on Baloch people.
> during January February 2017 col vinay visited European countries to meet brp leaders.the name of that country not known but it seems he was in Geneva and berlin which was facilitated by indian embassies in the region.
> due to col vinay's autocratic style n arrogant behavior and unchecked financial n operational power in hand many RAW and MI officers are against him and pressure is mounting on authorities to remove him from Afghanistan. but this is very likely to happen in near future.
> the only way to remove him from Afghanistan and balochistan is to launch aggressive and serious propaganda against him, so that the lobby which is acting against him, will get additional power and Col vinay would be immediately withdrawn from the region.
> if Col Vinay continues to remain active in the region, he is certainly to create problems for Pakistan on Afghanistan and Iran border as his aggressive functioning and rapid movements are increasing his ground network in the region very fast.
> hope that Pakistan army and pak media would take this seriously and act in time to stop further losses.
> photos attached here are picked from one of the social media account which he runs. as per my estimate he operates near about 25 accounts each on facebook n Twitter
> while in office he used to speak n communicate very rarely with colleagues and always seen busy in his dozens of costly n trendy smartphones. he has Globalstar GSP1700 Satellite Phone and many other unknown trendy gadgets with which he used to continuously talk in unknown languages.


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Pakistans police/ law enforcement agencies are too weak and incompetant to handle internal security.


----------



## fatman17

Samurai_assassin said:


> Pakistans police/ law enforcement agencies are too weak and incompetant to handle internal security.


Actually they are not if allowed to do the job they are trained for but are used for VVIP security


----------



## Counterpunch

fatman17 said:


> Actually they are not if allowed to do the job they are trained for but are used for VVIP security


I beg to differ. There are gross in-competencies both at the hiring level and at training level. Then at the level of maintaining the work routines we are all well aware of the pot bellied stinking image used (rightfully) to depict a policeman in Pakistan

The only thing true is that they are well placed to do the job in terms of possessing authority; have enough of resources at hand but are hardly willing to do it, and to top the woes the system in place protects them rather than rejecting their style of work life


----------



## saba shahid

But how are they going to do that will they search everyone's home?


----------



## Shorisrip

Good job Pak, hopefully all terrorists are eradicated from this region.


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Radd-ul-Fasaad: Punjab Rangers apprehend 20 suspects*

RAWALPINDI: About 20 suspects were apprehended in joint operations across Punjab, the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said on Monday.

The operations were conducted by Pakistan Rangers Punjab, Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD), police and intelligence agencies in the surrounding areas of Kharian and Sarai Alamgir.

Illegeal weapons and ammunition were also recovered from the suspects’ possession.

The joint operations were a part of the nationwide Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, which was launched on February 22 after a string of terrorist attacks across the country.





According to the ISPR Director-General Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor, the operation aims include the elimination of the residual and latent threat of terrorism, consolidating gains of operations made so far and ensuring the security of Pakistan’s borders.

*Lyari gang war suspects nabbed from Karachi*
Moreover, law enforcing agencies (LEAs) arrested three suspects during search operations in different parts of Karachi’s Lyari area early Monday morning.

The suspects, Shahbaz alias Shebo along with two accomplices, were wanted for different cases including killing police officers and extortion. The three gangsters were also involved in Lyari gang war.

Weapons and hand grenades were seized from the suspects.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/146327-radd-ul-fasaad-punjab-rangers-apprehend-20-suspects


----------



## Marc Sanson

Pakistan's Armed Forces have already defeated the terrorists through military operation, while new operation Radd-ul-Fassade will further eliminate terrorists who are being backed by India RAW.


----------



## sbh02

This operation has been a huge failure, and broken the momentum gained from Zarb e Azb.


----------



## Maea

sbh02 said:


> This operation has been a huge failure, and broken the momentum gained from Zarb e Azb.



I think this op is not like conquer lands or something like that, i think is about small intel based ops in big cities.
Zarb e Azb was a huge classic military op in wich Army, Airforce and LEA actively participated. 
In Raad ul Fasad only LEA and intel are actively participating.
And one more thing Zarb E Azb got very much publicity then RUF.


----------



## sbh02

MikeAlphaEchoAlpha said:


> Zarb e Azb was a huge classic military op in wich Army, Airforce and LEA actively participated.
> In Raad ul Fasad only LEA and intel are actively participating.



That alone shows how serious this operation is.

The number of terrorists killed is going down, terrorism and casualties from terrorism is rising again.

Any operation which results in frequent major attacks throughout the country is a failure.

I don't know why the posters here are saying terrorists have been defeated, the attacks are increasing in frequency and in number as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maea

sbh02 said:


> That alone shows how serious this operation is.
> 
> The number of terrorists killed is going down, terrorism and casualties from terrorism is rising again.
> 
> Any operation which results in frequent major attacks throughout the country is a failure.
> 
> I don't know why the posters here are saying terrorists have been defeated, the attacks are increasing in frequency and in number as well.


 Attacks r increasing bcz enemy trying to do some ethnical divides. And our southwestern neighbour is busy to creat shia-sunni war. But theese attacks r not "normal" attacks like 5 years before these r targeted attacks on shia and other minorities. 

When u have the entire world against u, and also your political leadership is busy in Panama Case and that shit, the enemy feel "free" to attack, bcz no political leader(PMLN,PPP,PTI) will speak about.
When your PM is busy in Supreme Court the country Will suffer, and i suggest Imran Khan to look at KPK ministers corruption(BTW I DO NOT SUPPORT ANY PARTY) they look like old drunk third class bollywood film antagonist. During the november 2016 PTI dharna there was an accident with PTI minister who was caught with some alcohol i dont remember già name. But when u see him i swear u wuodnt believe he is a minister. I suggest u to find that video.

What i mean is that se need a very very strong leader like MA Jinnah or in worst case like Gen Zia.


----------



## Devil Soul

Army launches Khyber-4 operation which is part of operation-radd-ul-fasaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## problemfreeleader

HAIDER said:


> Pakistan Army on Wednesday launched 'Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad' across the country, according to a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations, the army's media wing.
> 
> The operation aims at indiscriminately eliminating the "residual/latent threat of terrorism", consolidating the gains made in other military operations, and further ensuring the security of Pakistan's borders, read the statement.
> 
> Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy, Civil Armed Forces (CAF) and other security and law enforcing agencies (LEAs) will actively participate in and 'intimately support' the armed forces' efforts to eliminate the menace of terrorism from the country, the statement added.
> 
> "The effort entails conduct of Broad Spectrum Security / Counter-Terrorism (CT) operations by Rangers in Punjab, continuation of ongoing operations across the country, and focus on more effective border security management," the ISPR said.
> 
> "Country wide de-weaponisation and explosive control are additional cardinals of the effort. Pursuance of National Action Plan will be the hallmark of this operation," it added.
> dawn.com



TRIAL COURTS NAB COURTS WHICH WORK accordingly WHAT most Corrupt Department NAB PROVIDE THEM NAB ALREADY WASTED 17 YEARS OF PAKISTANI NATION DAMAGED PAKISTAN IN EVERY WAY AFTER JUDGES THEN JIT THEN JUDGES SO MUCH TIME MONEY WASTED STILL IF NO SOLID JUDGMENT ORDERS BY HIGHER COURTS NO FUTURE OF PAKISTAN GURANTEED. Pray judges of supreme court become so great like JIT officers and make history real change for coming generations but still too difficult to have tough stance to disqualify him beside so many proofs of corruption against him still look like highest court judges still giving him safe passage to the godfather may b to do justice or may be because he is mafia lord every one should get afraid of him so he can do more corruption this bad practice must end to do more corruption waste time of courts public made mess first judges then jit now ehtesaab nab courts dancing the nation all crap hona wona koch nahi aiwe amam ka dimag waqt paisa thabah kia jaa raha ha ha mola kare jit ka afsaro ki thara in judges ma be insaaf paida ho or in thamam dako chooro ko nishane ebrath bana de waise hotha howa aise koch nazar nahi araha baaz waqt lagtha ha k choor ko bachaya jaa raha ha mazeed chori karne ke liya pakistan idhaare siyasi chooro ko or ye siyasi choor pakistanio ko kahi nahi chorne wale khoon chooste rahengai, if judges are serious sincere they must put nawaz his family name in ecl list ban him from politics till the recovery of money from him disqualify him and forward the case of him and all other corrupt members of parliament and their cases to army courts make quick decisions judgments if it happened this will be the worst day for the enemies of pakistan best for whole patriotic sincere pakistanis...Pakistani judges ko ALLAH himmat dai AMEEN.PANAMA RECORD BREAKING CORRUPTION BY PML N PPP ANP ACHAKZAI MQM THESE PARTIES REALLY DAMAGED PAKISTAN.Even if the SC disqualifies NS Gang, a reference from SC will still have to be sent to Speaker NA who will issue orders for de-seating NS..If the speaker NA, refuses to de-seat NS or delays or then NS will continue to remain PM till the Election Commission takes notice. Yes... In short, NS is cooked & destroyed InshAllah, for all times...BUT he will drag, scream, crawl, beg, steal & kill to stay in power even now The patriots must be prepared for a brutal long battle still, even after the verdict of SC. Parliament, NAB, Election Commission would delay.


----------



## Multani

Zarvan said:


> New Operation launched but there is one thing we need to do. If some of us think that all TTP can be killed than we are wrong in fact dead wrong. I am not suggesting talks with TTP but TTP is mostly Tribal based and whether we like it or not they still enjoy lot of support among Tribal people. So we need a major dialogue with people of Tribal areas address there issues and use them to bring back as many TTP guys as we can as for the TTP leadership they can be dealt with and eliminated.




TTP supporters and sympathizers are found all over Punjab too.

duas are done for them in "masjids". i have seen it first hand.



nana41 said:


> We should never ever forget ,the Taliban are sons of the soil,sons of Pakistani family.They were never heard let alone consulted about the problems and difficulties they were facing being in the conflict area.Massacre at Lal MASJID and other atrocities carried out by Ruling Liberal Fascist Budmuaashia under the influence of U S Government were the main causes of rebellion by these Taliban and their likes,who in revenge, committed horrible crimes against their own family Pakistan.



i dont think they are Pakistani. you sound like their sympathizer.


----------



## nana41

Multani said:


> TTP supporters and sympathizers are found all over Punjab too.
> 
> duas are done for them in "masjids". i have seen it first hand.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think they are Pakistani. you sound like their sympathizer.


It will get us no where if I accuse you of being a sympathizer of Fascist Liberal Budmuaashia. Ever since that criminal Musharraf sided with American Christian Zionists Crusaders to invade and occupy Afghanistan.This was not acceptable to the Brave Muslims of both Afghanistan and Pakistan,hence the never ending slaughter of innocent children, women,young and old with colossal amount of damage of property and downfall of economy of the country.It's about time Pakistan withdraws all kind of help provided to the American and declare herself free of any obligation to the American.


----------



## niaz

An article worth a read.

*Counter-narrative needed*
EditorialJuly 29, 2017

MODERN religiously inspired militancy in Pakistan, as well as other countries, is nebulous and constantly changing shape. The militants, it seems, make full use of technology and are often one step ahead of the state. Governments, on the other hand, respond in a predictable moribund and bureaucratic fashion, which explains why militant groups are so difficult to neutralise. While the state has taken the field against extremists — Zarb-i-Azb, Raddul Fasaad and other military operations being prime examples — away from the battlefield, the response to countering militancy is wanting. For example, as reported in this paper on Friday, the Sindh police’s Counter-Terrorism Department has called for countering the narrative of militants ‘aggressively’. The CTD officials made this observation after it emerged that terrorists, suspected of targeting police officers in Karachi, were trying to reach out to the public: in recent communications intercepted by security agencies, militants were heard ‘regretting’ the loss of civilian lives in the crossfire as they targeted law enforcers. The extremists were also willing to pay compensation to the families of victims.

This is just one example of how the militants are trying to control the narrative. Clearly, various militant groups are developing new tactics to reach out to a wider audience. For example, many of them are moving beyond the ‘traditional’ target audience of seminarians. As the Sindh CTD recently pointed out, the next generation of militants would not emerge from madressahs, but from universities and colleges. Some of the most lethal militants of the recent past have been graduates of top foreign and Pakistani higher education institutes. This indicates that the militant demographic is changing. Terrorist outfits are interested in recruiting professionals — engineers, accountants, tech wizards etc — to forward their aims. Has the state caught on to this trend? Does the government have enough qualified people to identify the triggers of extremism and militancy in educational institutes, as well as online? While terrorist groups are busy recruiting in universities and cyberspace, it is highly doubtful if our law-enforcement agencies have drawn up counter-measures.

Another major threat comes from militants returning from the war zones of the Middle East, especially Syria. As security agencies have highlighted, Syria-returned militants are believed to have formed a lethal new outfit called Ansarul Sharia Pakistan. It was always feared that the conflicts of the Middle East, especially its sectarian wars, would one day spill over into Pakistan. With the formation of such groups and the return of fighters, those fears may now be coming true. While the repeated calls for the state to wake up to these threats are beginning to sound trite, unless the government evolves a multifaceted counterterrorism policy, the number, and complexity, of militant threats will only grow. Amidst the din of politics, have we forgotten that much of the National Action Plan has not been implemented, or that agencies formed to counter the threat, such as Nacta, remain inactive?

_Published in Dawn, July 29th, 2017_

https://www.dawn.com/news/1348320/counter-narrative-needed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Raddul Fasaad: 2,000kgs of explosives seized in Balochistan's Qilla Abdullah*

Security forces have seized at least 2,000 kilograms of explosives in Qilla Abdullah area of Balochistan on Monday under Operation Raddul Fasaad.

Frontier Corps (FC) held two suspects and seized 2,000 kgs of explosives in a vehicle, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) reported.

Operation Raddul Fasaad was launched earlier this year after at least 14 lives were lost in a suicide blast on the Mall in Lahore in February.

General Qamar Javed Bajwa announced the launch of the large-scale operation following the attack that put final match of Pakistan Super League (PSL) 2017 in Gaddafi Stadium in jeopardy.

According to the media cell of the army, Raddul Fasaad is successfully going on and recently Operation Khyber Four was announced in a press briefing by Director General (DG) of ISPR.

Khyber four aims at further checking terror infiltration in Pakistan from Afghanistan.

http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/399363-Raddul-Fasaad-2000kgs-of-explosives-seized-in-Ba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EpiiC

If you want to eliminate terrorism first get rid of extreme blasphemy laws, grant sexual and religious freedom, progress, no place for Mullahs or extreme clerics in Pakistan..... The nations needs to heal from all this extremism...


----------



## Dil Pakistan




----------



## fatman17

#Pakistan Sec. Forces in a CT op in Bannu today, sent 2 terrorists to hell! While #USfailureInAfghanistan continues against #Afghan Taliban https://t.co/k5bpOvFJmI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Major (r) Muhammad Amir, Former Station Commander of ISI in Islamabad reveals how Pakistan launched and funded Hamid Karzai who went rogue. https://t.co/KXMi3rd58P


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan's fought its war, the Afghan mess is not its problem. Can't allow Afghan war to spill into Pakistan! https://t.co/pnw3IDEE8O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

fatman17 said:


> #Pakistan Sec. Forces in a CT op in Bannu today, sent 2 terrorists to hell! While #USfailureInAfghanistan continues against #Afghan Taliban https://t.co/k5bpOvFJmI
> View attachment 421580
> View attachment 421581




They look like indian punjabis ! May be even sikhs !


----------



## ghazi52

*Operation Radd ul Fassad *


*Balochistan .. *In an intelligence effort,12 BRA terrorists including 2 mid tier terrorists Wali Khan,Dist Kohlu and Karghani, Sui area surrendered to security forces at Noshki along with weapons and ammunition.

In *Punjab* Pakistan Rangers Punjab along with Punjab Police and Intelligence Agencies conducted IBOs in Faisalabad, Lahore & Islamabad. During last 48 hours, 39 suspects including 8 illegal Afghans apprehended. Illegal weapons / ammunition of different calibers including AK 47 / automatic weapons recovered from suburbs of Faisalabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Two militant commanders killed in Dera Bugti shootout

QUETTA:* Frontier Corps (FC) personnel killed at least two militant commanders during an operation in Dera Bugti on Tuesday.

The militants were identified as Thango and Kaleri.

The paramilitary force also destroyed two camps during the operation and seized a huge amount of arms and ammunition.

In August, at least 10 suspected militants were killed in an operation launched by security forces in the Harnai area.

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2017/09/19/two-militant-commanders-killed-in-dera-bugti-shootout/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

nana41 said:


> We should never ever forget ,the Taliban are sons of the soil,sons of Pakistani family.They were never heard let alone consulted about the problems and difficulties they were facing being in the conflict area.Massacre at Lal MASJID and other atrocities carried out by Ruling Liberal Fascist Budmuaashia under the influence of U S Government were the main causes of rebellion by these Taliban and their likes,who in revenge, committed horrible crimes against their own family Pakistan.



.so you are sympathising with the terrorists. And your terrorist don't kill elite....they never killed bad guy rather they kill innocent people which Islam does not allow but these terrorists are illiterate brainwashed scums and should be dispatched to hell along with their sympathiser.



Ulla said:


> They look like indian punjabis ! May be even sikhs !


Most of them are not even circumcised...that means non-Muslim


----------



## nana41

war&peace said:


> .so you are sympathising with the terrorists. And your terrorist don't kill elite....they never killed bad guy rather they kill innocent people which Islam does not allow but these terrorists are illiterate brainwashed scums and should be dispatched to hell along with their sympathiser.
> 
> 
> Most of them are not even circumcised...that means non-Muslim


A family has intelligent son like you and another one not that sophisticated but a hot headed one.The father (army) listens to the complains about his stubborn son from the badmuaash of mohalla(musharaf),who is on the payroll of a big gangster U S .The rich and powerful gangster complains about son annoying and making his life difficult.Should father pick up a gun and shoot his rebellious son dead to pacify the badmuaash and the gangster or should he show extreme patience,persuasion and love to his son and telling the badmuaash to go to hell,if not to U S,England or U A E?


----------



## war&peace

nana41 said:


> A family has intelligent son like you and another one not that sophisticated but a hot headed one.The father (army) listens to the complains about his stubborn son from the badmuaash of mohalla(musharaf),who is on the payroll of a big gangster U S .The rich and powerful gangster complains about son annoying and making his life difficult.Should father pick up a gun and shoot his rebellious son dead to pacify the badmuaash and the gangster or should he show extreme patience,persuasion and love to his son and telling the badmuaash to go to hell,if not to U S,England or U A E?


I understand your point. And I'm totally against the P. Musharraf ( P stand for Poopy) for cowardly participating in the WoT and letting the terrorism spill into Pakistan by radicalising the people after their family members got killed. But these terrorists are not the one who require love. They are hardened criminal and crooks who are knowingly playing into the hands of the enemies. Also they abuse Islam which strictly forbids killing of a single person and they always kill innocent people and also these bastards started attacking on sectarian basis and attacking Sunnis and Shia... If they were against Musharraf and the govt, why did they not them ...there are so many corrupt ministers and prime ministers...these mindless goons only attack innocent civilians. And now they are too radicalised so the only treatment for them is the bullet.


----------



## nana41

war&peace said:


> I understand your point. And I'm totally against the P. Musharraf ( P stand for Poopy) for cowardly participating in the WoT and letting the terrorism spill into Pakistan by radicalising the people after their family members got killed. But these terrorists are not the one who require love. They are hardened criminal and crooks who are knowingly playing into the hands of the enemies. Also they abuse Islam which strictly forbids killing of a single person and they always kill innocent people and also these bastards started attacking on sectarian basis and attacking Sunnis and Shia... If they were against Musharraf and the govt, why did they not them ...there are so many corrupt ministers and prime ministers...these mindless goons only attack innocent civilians. And now they are too radicalised so the only treatment for them is the bullet.


I always questioned why they pick soft an innocent and not the real JAFER/SADIQ.Those who have not listened to reasons,but became hired mercenaries,have severed all relations with the Nation. They should be pursued relentlessly to get what they now deserve.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919573827646042113

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

*Terrorist attacks decreased in 2017 by 27% from 2016: Nacta

ISLAMABAD: National Counter Terrorism Authority (Nacta) stated that there has been a decrease in the number of terrorist attacks in the country in 2017 compared to 2016.*

According to Nacta’s regarding the implementation of the National Action Plan, 432 cases of terrorism took place since January and the number of terrorist attacks have decreased by 27 percent.

The report further mentioned that 35,72,615 search operations were conducted this years in which 2,72,000 people were arrested.

It also stated that 72 people were executed in terrorism cases whereas 350 criminals were sent to the gallows after they were found guilty by military courts. It also mentioned that 219 cases have been sent to military courts.

The verdict of 49 cases in the military court have been announced whereas 176 cases are still pending.

Rate of terrorism cases and target killing incidents have gone down by 98 and 97 percent respectively. Nacta further stated that 4655 terror bids were foiled in 2016-2017 due to intelligence information.

It also stated that 2528 were arrested for spreading religious hatred.

It was also mentioned that names of 8333 people have been included in the fourth schedule.

He added that 5023 banks accounts have been sealed over financial facilitation of terrorists and Rs. 30 crores have been seized.
https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/...ecreased-2017-compared-2016-nacta-report/amp/


----------



## The Eagle

*Radd-ul-Fassad: Two wanted terrorists killed in Swat encounter*

By News Desk
Published: December 6, 2017






The terrorists were killed after their hideout was traced and an ensuing encounter took place. PHOTO: AFP

Two wanted terrorists were killed in an intelligence-based operation (IBO) carried out by security forces in the Jahan Abad area of Swat on Wednesday, according to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The militants were identified as Asad, commonly known as Anus, along with Wahab. While two facilitators were also apprehended.

The two were wanted for their involvement in terrorist activities in Malakand, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Security forces acted on a tip-off that the two militants had crossed over from neighbouring Afghanistan into the Swat Valley.

According to the military’s media wing, the terrorists were killed after their hideout was traced and an ensuing encounter took place.

*Radd-ul-Fasaad: 11 BRA militants held in Balochistan raids*

On December 3, as many as 11 ‘terrorists’ of a proscribed militant outfit have been apprehended during search operations in various parts of Balochistan.

The militants belonging to Baloch Republican Army (BRA) were held during intelligence-based operations carried out by Balochistan Frontier Corps, Levies force and intelligence agencies in Sanni Shoran area south of Sibbi.

Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad, or Elimination of Discord, was launched in February after a sharp uptick in terrorist attacks in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Rawalpindi - December 8, 2017: 
Pakistan Rangers Punjab alongwith other law enforcement agencies carried out IBOs in Islamabad, Lahore, Sargodha and Bahawalpur. 18 terrorists facilitators and smugglers were apprehended and cache of illegal weapons / ammunition including sub machine guns, pistols, repeaters and drugs recovered.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-





















Rawalpindi - December 8, 2017: 
Security Forces carried out search operations in Village Shashi Khel (North Wazirstan Agency) and in area Kanda Garhi (Lower Orakzai ). Recovered cache of weapons and ammunition hidden by terrorists including 12.7 mm Gun, SMGs , Missiles, 82 mm Mortar rounds, grenades, ammunition of various calibre and explosive.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Rawalpindi - December 14, 2017:
FC Balochistan conducted IBO near Dera Bugti. Explosives, prepared IEDs, detonators and ammunition recovered.
Pakistan Rangers Punjab along with CTD, Punjab Police and Intelligence Agencies conducted IBOs in Sargodha, Bhakar, DG Khan, Attock and Lahore. 19 terrorists/ facilitators apprehended. Illegal weapons/ ammunition recovered.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

war&peace said:


> I understand your point. And I'm totally against the P. Musharraf ( P stand for Poopy) for cowardly participating in the WoT and letting the terrorism spill into Pakistan by radicalising the people after their family members got killed. But these terrorists are not the one who require love. They are hardened criminal and crooks who are knowingly playing into the hands of the enemies. Also they abuse Islam which strictly forbids killing of a single person and they always kill innocent people and also these bastards started attacking on sectarian basis and attacking Sunnis and Shia... If they were against Musharraf and the govt, why did they not them ...there are so many corrupt ministers and prime ministers...these mindless goons only attack innocent civilians. And now they are too radicalised so the only treatment for them is the bullet.


U have no idea about the topic u are trying to tackle, mushy is one of the saviours of Pakistan. If u cant see it like that than i wont try to explain it to you.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Where do all these weapons and oridnance go???


WaLeEdK2 said:


> Rawalpindi - December 14, 2017:
> FC Balochistan conducted IBO near Dera Bugti. Explosives, prepared IEDs, detonators and ammunition recovered.
> Pakistan Rangers Punjab along with CTD, Punjab Police and Intelligence Agencies conducted IBOs in Sargodha, Bhakar, DG Khan, Attock and Lahore. 19 terrorists/ facilitators apprehended. Illegal weapons/ ammunition recovered.
> 
> -0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-


----------



## war&peace

Awan68 said:


> U have no idea about the topic u are trying to tackle, mushy is one of the saviours of Pakistan. If u cant see it like that than i wont try to explain it to you.


Try that. I have an open mind. Present the facts without getting abusive or personal. But be ready for counter arguments and questions.


----------



## Awan68

war&peace said:


> Try that. I have an open mind. Present the facts without getting abusive or personal. But be ready for counter arguments and questions.


I meant no personal insults to u, its unfortunate if such an impression went through, that bieng said, I shall qoute three eternal sentences of the late gen hamid gul sahib . " 9/11 bahana, Afghanistan thikana, Pakistan nishana" and secondly history is full of defeated tipu sultans and omer mukhtars, no one cares. We should opt to be victorious sallahudin ayubi's rather than the latter. As Mushi said in one of his latest interviews " iam a soldier, i will lead my troops to victory, i wont lead them to sure defeat out of notions born out of foolish bravado." The thing is man back than our missle coverage didnt extend to a certain notorious little state in the Middleeast so we had to adjust and adapt for our survival........now it does. We tremendously f****ked the americans over in Afghanistan, i thought recent exchange of verbal blows btwn Pak and yanks made it clear to everyone yet to some of us this brilliant strategy was clear as crystal since a long time a go. Cheers.



nana41 said:


> A family has intelligent son like you and another one not that sophisticated but a hot headed one.The father (army) listens to the complains about his stubborn son from the badmuaash of mohalla(musharaf),who is on the payroll of a big gangster U S .The rich and powerful gangster complains about son annoying and making his life difficult.Should father pick up a gun and shoot his rebellious son dead to pacify the badmuaash and the gangster or should he show extreme patience,persuasion and love to his son and telling the badmuaash to go to hell,if not to U S,England or U A E?


What if the stubborn son is working for raw and cia and is using the core and invaluable islamic ideology of Pakistan against muslims to further hindu and zionist interests irreparibly damaging that ideology in the process???



nana41 said:


> A family has intelligent son like you and another one not that sophisticated but a hot headed one.The father (army) listens to the complains about his stubborn son from the badmuaash of mohalla(musharaf),who is on the payroll of a big gangster U S .The rich and powerful gangster complains about son annoying and making his life difficult.Should father pick up a gun and shoot his rebellious son dead to pacify the badmuaash and the gangster or should he show extreme patience,persuasion and love to his son and telling the badmuaash to go to hell,if not to U S,England or U A E?


What if the stubborn son is working for raw and cia and is using the core and invaluable islamic ideology of Pakistan against muslims to further hindu and zionist interests irreparibly damaging that ideology in the process???ever care to ponder on that....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nana41

Awan68 said:


> I meant no personal insults to u, its unfortunate if such an impression went through, that bieng said, I shall qoute three eternal sentences of the late gen hamid gul sahib . " 9/11 bahana, Afghanistan thikana, Pakistan nishana" and secondly history is full of defeated tipu sultans and omer mukhtars, no one cares. We should opt to be victorious sallahudin ayubi's rather than the latter. As Mushi said in one of his latest interviews " iam a soldier, i will lead my troops to victory, i wont lead them to sure defeat out of notions born out of foolish bravado." The thing is man back than our missle coverage didnt extend to a certain notorious little state in the Middleeast so we had to adjust and adapt for our survival........now it does. We tremendously f****ked the americans over in Afghanistan, i thought recent exchange of verbal blows btwn Pak and yanks made it clear to everyone yet to some of us this brilliant strategy was clear as crystal since a long time a go. Cheers.
> 
> 
> What if the stubborn son is working for raw and cia and is using the core and invaluable islamic ideology of Pakistan against muslims to further hindu and zionist interests irreparibly damaging that ideology in the process???
> 
> 
> What if the stubborn son is working for raw and cia and is using the core and invaluable islamic ideology of Pakistan against muslims to further hindu and zionist interests irreparibly damaging that ideology in the process???ever care to ponder on that....


It's extremely difficult to believe in the secular fascist regimes of mush the delta versa,zardari badmuaash or nawaz the badmuaash.when mush agreed to render services,it was not in the national interest,rather legitimizing his personal of taking over the power from Nawaz the badmuaash.mush will go down in the history as another JAFFER/SADIQ who let America invade an innocent and poor Muslim country,and commit murder,rape and destruction.Now those Afghan,Uzbek,chechnian and Pakistani taliban who are committing murder and destruction in Pakistan at the behest of America and India are simply following the traitor mush.....period.


----------



## Awan68

nana41 said:


> It's extremely difficult to believe in the secular fascist regimes of mush the delta versa,zardari badmuaash or nawaz the badmuaash.when mush agreed to render services,it was not in the national interest,rather legitimizing his personal of taking over the power from Nawaz the badmuaash.mush will go down in the history as another JAFFER/SADIQ who let America invade an innocent and poor Muslim country,and commit murder,rape and destruction.Now those Afghan,Uzbek,chechnian and Pakistani taliban who are committing murder and destruction in Pakistan at the behest of America and India are simply following the traitor mush.....period.


I pity u man....


----------



## nana41

Awan68 said:


> I pity u man....


You are as old as my grand son,but not old or versed enough with history, just calm down.


----------



## MastanKhan

nana41 said:


> It's extremely difficult to believe in the secular fascist regimes of mush the delta versa,zardari badmuaash or nawaz the badmuaash.when mush agreed to render services,it was not in the national interest,rather legitimizing his personal of taking over the power from Nawaz the badmuaash.mush will go down in the history as another JAFFER/SADIQ who let America invade an innocent and poor Muslim country,and commit murder,rape and destruction.Now those Afghan,Uzbek,chechnian and Pakistani taliban who are committing murder and destruction in Pakistan at the behest of America and India are simply following the traitor mush.....period.




Sir,

What illusion are you living---.

None could have stopped the american invasion of afghanistan---. Mushy was a nobody to stop that invasion---.

The stupidity falls on the afghans who gave protection to Bin Laden and on the STUPIDITY of pakistanis like you who thought / think that Bin Laden was your Kin---.

These Afghan,Uzbek,chechnian and Pakistani taliban who are committing murder & mayhem in pakistan are because of those like your thinking who did not kill Bin Laden in afg or when the likes of him came into pakistan---.

You declared those murderers your islamic brothers---.

The blame is on the pakistanis---just found out that some Paf officers refused to bomb the terrorists in the early days and offered resignations---.

When a republic and its citizens have no identity of its own and with thinking like yours---it is not a nation---.


----------



## nana41

MastanKhan said:


> Sir,
> 
> What illusion are you living---.
> 
> None could have stopped the american invasion of afghanistan---. Mushy was a nobody to stop that invasion---.
> 
> The stupidity falls on the afghans who gave protection to Bin Laden and on the STUPIDITY of pakistanis like you who thought / think that Bin Laden was your Kin---.
> 
> These Afghan,Uzbek,chechnian and Pakistani taliban who are committing murder & mayhem in pakistan are because of those like your thinking who did not kill Bin Laden in afg or when the likes of him came into pakistan---.
> 
> You declared those murderers your islamic brothers---.
> 
> The blame is on the pakistanis---just found out that some Paf officers refused to bomb the terrorists in the early days and offered resignations---.
> 
> When a republic and its citizens have no identity of its own and with thinking like yours---it is not a nation---.


Dear Mastan.
Stupid or not,lets leave it at 'It takes one to know one' and come to the realities.

When Bin Laden raised objections against the presence of U S Army in Saudi Arabia,he has to leave his country. 
Republic of Sudan gave him refuge.Under pressure from S A,he once again sought refuge in Afghanistan.
While in Afghanistan,the accidents of 9/11 happened.U S accused BLand asked Afghan Govtt to hand BL tO U S.
Afghan Govtt (in accordance with Internanal Law)asked U S to provid some evidence of BL having committed.the crime.
U S arrogantly refuses to provide any and simply orders to hand him over.
The Proud Afghan refuses to "obey"the order.
The matter then was between U S and Afghanistan.Nothing to do with Pakistan.
Pakistan had no defence or any kind of security agreement with U S.Especially when U S has abondend Pakistan and Afghanistan after the withdral of Soviet troops.
U S being a sole supper power (thanks to Pakistan)starts bullying The Pakistani Dictator to let U S Armed forces pass through it's territory.
Musharaf being under no obligation and without any consultation with his 'cabinet' or 'national assembly ,immediately 
Gives in to all other demands as well.
This was not in National interest,but mush'y personal interest of legitimizing in eyes of U S and West,his illegitimate rule.
U S and ex-colonial powers had made sure, ever since the end of first 'world war',that no country will be tolerated which is based on Islamic principles. 
Government of Taliban was publically proclaimed to be Sharia based. Like so many other,I also did not agree or accept their version or interpretation of Islam.
Still it doesn't oblige Pakistan,legally or morally to let its territory be used and all allow a non muslim or even a muslim country to attack and destroy an innocent,poor and defenceless nieghbour.
People of Afghanistan will never forget the disaster brought over them by Pakistan
I pray and hope taht people of Afghanistan will forgive the people of Pakistan for the suffering and destruction they have endured and still enduring.
Pervez Musharraf the coward will go down in our history as a traitor. 
I don't care if he is related to you in any way and won't sorry for that.


----------



## MastanKhan

nana41 said:


> Dear Mastan.
> Stupid or not,lets leave it at 'It takes one to know one' and come to the realities.
> 
> When Bin Laden raised objections against the presence of U S Army in Saudi Arabia,he has to leave his country.
> Republic of Sudan gave him refuge.Under pressure from S A,he once again sought refuge in Afghanistan.
> While in Afghanistan,the accidents of 9/11 happened.U S accused BLand asked Afghan Govtt to hand BL tO U S.
> Afghan Govtt (in accordance with Internanal Law)asked U S to provid some evidence of BL having committed.the crime.
> U S arrogantly refuses to provide any and simply orders to hand him over.
> The Proud Afghan refuses to "obey"the order.
> The matter then was between U S and Afghanistan.Nothing to do with Pakistan.
> Pakistan had no defence or any kind of security agreement with U S.Especially when U S has abondend Pakistan and Afghanistan after the withdral of Soviet troops.
> U S being a sole supper power (thanks to Pakistan)starts bullying The Pakistani Dictator to let U S Armed forces pass through it's territory.
> Musharaf being under no obligation and without any consultation with his 'cabinet' or 'national assembly ,immediately
> Gives in to all other demands as well.
> This was not in National interest,but mush'y personal interest of legitimizing in eyes of U S and West,his illegitimate rule.
> U S and ex-colonial powers had made sure, ever since the end of first 'world war',that no country will be tolerated which is based on Islamic principles.
> Government of Taliban was publically proclaimed to be Sharia based. Like so many other,I also did not agree or accept their version or interpretation of Islam.
> Still it doesn't oblige Pakistan,legally or morally to let its territory be used and all allow a non muslim or even a muslim country to attack and destroy an innocent,poor and defenceless nieghbour.
> People of Afghanistan will never forget the disaster brought over them by Pakistan
> I pray and hope taht people of Afghanistan will forgive the people of Pakistan for the suffering and destruction they have endured and still enduring.
> Pervez Musharraf the coward will go down in our history as a traitor.
> I don't care if he is related to you in any way and won't sorry for that.



Hi,

SUDAN kicked him out the moment the US threatened.


----------



## nana41

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> SUDAN kicked him out the moment the US threatened.


You are beyond redemption.


----------



## The Eagle

*Security forces conduct operations in Balochistan, arrest eight terrorists*








RAWALPINDI: _Frontier Corps (FC) on Thursday conducted various intelligence-based operation in Balochistan and arrested eight terrorists, including an illegal Afghan national. _

The operations were conducted in the Gulistan, Pishin, Kanack, Dera Bugti, Uch, Sambaza Dera Murad Jamali and Sibbi areas of the province. 








Weapons and ammunition including, IEDs, rockets, fuses, grenades, mortars and explosives were recovered. 

Pakistan had launched a nationwide military operation 'Radd-ul-Fasaad' in February 2017, which was based on broad-spectrum security and counter-terrorism operations in Punjab, and continuation of ongoing operations across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

*Rangers recover cache of concealed arms*




KARACHI: The Pakistan Rangers Sindh on Friday recovered cache of concealed weapons from Naseer Square Shareefabad, Liaquatabad area here.

The weapons were recovered following a tip off. The arms had been concealed by alleged miscreants belonging to MQM-London, according to a press release issued by the para-military force.

The cache of weapons included five SMGs, five riffles of 30 bore, two riffles of 32 bore, a nine MM pistol, four camouflage jackets, 23 various types of magazines and 1950 various types of rounds.

The ammunition were said to be used for the target killing and creating unrest in the metropolis.



https://www.brecorder.com/2018/01/26/395478/rangers-recover-cache-of-concealed-arms/


----------



## BHarwana

*Security forces kill two Afghan-based TTP terrorists in Bajaur: ISPR*
5 hours ago BY Staff Report





*PESHAWAR*: Two Afghan-based Tehreek-e-Taliban (TTP) militants on Monday were tracked down and killed by security forces in Bajaur Agency during an intelligence-based operation (IBO).

According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the suspected terrorists entered Bajaur Agency via the Kagha Pass. They were tracked down by security forces and surrounded by a cordon near the Ghatki Kaga area, and were killed when they attempted to escape, said the ISPR.

The ISPR further said, “Suicide jackets, anti-tank mines, magnetic mines, prepared remote-controlled Improvised Explosive Devices, remote-controlled receivers, detonators and communications equipment bearing [an] Afghan mobile company’s signature were recovered from the possession of the militants.”

The ISPR added that the security forces had foiled a major terror bid in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the Federally Administered Tribal Areas and Islamabad through the IBO.




https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...o-afghan-based-ttp-terrorists-in-bajaur-ispr/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Security forces foiled major terrorist action in FATA/KP /Islamabad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965510323263496192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965510326061076480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965510329336770560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Koi sharam hoti hai
koi haya hoti hai

What is the legal interpretation of the word Fassad according to Constitution of Pakistan.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

*Operation Radd ul Fasaad - Security Forces through IBOs in Chaman, Saryab and Pishin areas of Balochistan arrested 6 terrorists involved in targeting Polio workers team in Yaru Bazar and Police at Dera Murad Jamali.*
*



*
*Security Forces through IBOs in Chaman, Saryab and Pishin areas of Balochistan arrested 6 terrorists involved in targeting Polio workers team in Yaru Bazar and Police at Dera Murad Jamali.

Cache of Arms and ammunition including explosives, detonators, rockets, mines and IEDs also recovered.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-











https://www.ispr.gov.pk/press-release-detail.php?id=4689*


----------



## Menace2Society

Never ending supply.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Six terrorists killed in Pak-Afghan border retaliatory fire: ISPR*

Six terrorists were killed and several injured after Pakistani forces responded to a cross-border attack from Afghanistan, the Inter-Services Public Relations said in a statement.

Four FC soldiers and one PAF soldier were also injured in the terrorist attacks.

Terrorists from across the border carried fire raids and physical attacks on Pakistan’s border posts and border fencing parties in Bajaur in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Qamar Din Qarez in Balochistan.

Taking advantage of ungoverned spaces and facilitation inside Afghanistan, terrorists are resorting to such attacks to prevent fencing and construction of border posts, the ISPR said.

Fencing of Pak-Afghan border and construction of border forts will continue irrespective of the challenges posed by inimical forces, and in order to consolidate the gains of successful kinetic operations against terrorism, the ISPR statement added.

In December last year, three FC troops were martyred in cross-border firing from terrorists on the Pak-Afghan border. The FC personnel were busy constructing a new border post when the attack took place in the Shunkrai area of Mohmand agency. At least five terrorists were killed by retaliatory fire from Pakistani forces and another 11 were injured, ISPR had said. 

https://www.geo.tv/latest/197869-fi...-injured-in-terrorist-attack-from-afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.R.H. Hashmi

Devil Soul said:


>



Thanks due to Pakistan armed forces for a job well done


----------



## ghazi52

After exchange of heavy fire 6 terrorists including High Value Target terrorist Nanakar involved in killing of local population and Maliks killed. During exchange of fire Havaldar Razzaq Khan and Havaldar Mumtaz Hussain embraced Shahadat. Weapons and ammo recovered along with communication sets through which terrorists were in communication with their handlers across the border in Afghan Province Paktia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*29 terrorists, facilitators arrested across Punjab: ISPR*
*17 Jul, 2018*







LAHORE - Twenty nine terrorists and their facilitators have been apprehended from different parts of Punjab in the on-going Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad.

According to ISPR , five terrorists and their facilitators have been apprehended from Dera Ghazi Khan and Lahore, while 24 suspects along with illegal weapons were arrested from other parts of Punjab.

*READ MORE: Four terrorists killed, huge cache of arms recovered in Balochistan: ISPR*
These suspected terrorists were arrested when Punjab Rangers along with Police and intelligence agencies conducted intelligence based operations and snap checking in different areas of Punjab including Attock, Sialkot, Lahore, Mianwali, Faisalabad, Bahawalpur, and DG Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dynamic Defense Solutions

hi
is this operation still active.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Dynamic Defense Solutions said:


> hi
> is this operation still active.?


Yes


----------



## Dynamic Defense Solutions

BHarwana said:


> Yes


as per official Wikipedia page, it last till 1 Jan 2018

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Radd-ul-Fasaad


----------



## BHarwana

Dynamic Defense Solutions said:


> as per official Wikipedia page, it last till 1 Jan 2018
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Radd-ul-Fasaad



That info is wrong there have been many operations conducted under this just few days back. Please read through Pakistan internal security section many busts have been made recently under this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

*Huge cache of arms and ammunition buried underground recovered by security forces*
*1 Sep, 2018*









RAWALPINDI – Security forces recovered a huge cache of arms and ammunition buried underground in Spinkai Sar area, North Waziristan North Waziristan on Saturday.

According to a press release issued by Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), security forces had conducted an intelligence-based operation (IBO).

The recovered arms include improvised explosive devices (IEDs), rocket launchers, hand grenades, ammunition of various types and explosives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmed shahjahan

Launching Radd Ul Fasaad kis only bad for those who are trouble makers and use violence to undermine Pakistan, they should be dealt with force to eliminate them or ship them out of the country if they work for another country. it will not effect good people who are patriotic Pakistanis.


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

Ahmed shahjahan said:


> Launching Radd Ul Fasaad kis only bad for those who are trouble makers and use violence to undermine Pakistan, they should be dealt with force to eliminate them or ship them out of the country if they work for another country. it will not effect good people who are patriotic Pakistanis.


is this operation still active???
@Okasha Zahid yahan pr nazar dalo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Operation Radd ul Fassad: FC Balochistan conducted IBOs on suspected terrorist hideouts in Kalat, Kharan, Maiwand areas of Balochistan.*
*



*

Operation Radd ul Fassad: FC Balochistan conducted IBOs on suspected terrorist hideouts in Kalat, Kharan, Maiwand areas of Balochistan. During Operations 2 terrorists killed. Weapons and ammunition including Sub Machine guns, IEDs, grenades, mines, RPG-7 rockets and communication equipment recovered.

Source:https://www.ispr.gov.pk/press-release-detail.php?id=5146

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Adnan Rashid*, a senior military commander in the *Taliban Pakistan*, refers to the arenas of battle in Pakistan and Syria, in an interview with _Al-Haqiqa_ magazine. He notes that jihadists are in a weak position in Pakistan for several reasons, such as close surveillance by the Pakistani intelligence services. According to him, the Pakistani regime plays a dual role - on the one hand, it supports the United States and NATO, and wants to remain in Afghanistan in order to maintain stability, but on the other hand it provides shelter and funding to members of the Taliban Afghanistan and the Haqqani network. In the interview, Rashid offers some advice to Syrian fighters, such as the importance of showing concern for the needs of local residents in order to gain their sympathy.

Source:http://www.ict.org.il/Article/2316/Jihadist_Websites_Oct_2018#gsc.tab=0

he is blaming Pakistan of duplicity


----------



## fatman17

Country Risk

Washington speaks of ‘significant progress’ in talks with Taliban

Gabriel Dominguez, London and Brian Cloughley, London - Jane's Defence Weekly

28 January 2019

The US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation, Zalmay Khalilzad, announced on 26 January that "significant progress" was made during six days of talks between US negotiators and Taliban representatives in Qatar aimed at ending the 17-year conflict in Afghanistan.

Khalilzad wrote in a tweet that he was headed to Kabul for consultations after his meetings in the Qatari capital Doha "were more productive than they have been in the past", adding that "significant progress" was made "on vital issues".

The US official wrote that he "will build on the momentum" and resume the talks "shortly", with the Reuters news agency quoting a Qatari foreign ministry official as saying that the next round of negotiations is "tentatively" set for 25 February


----------



## fatman17

Terrorism & Insurgency

US-Taliban framework deal indicates progress but Taliban’s exclusion of Afghan government remains an obstacle to peace agreement

Asad Ali - Jane's Country Risk Daily Report

29 January 2019

Event

In an interview with The New York Times on 28 January, Zalmay Khalilzad – the US Special Representative for Afghanistan Reconciliation – said that a draft framework for an eventual peace deal had been agreed in “principle” with the Taliban following direct talks between US and Taliban representatives in Qatar from 20–25 January 2019.

According to Khalilzad, the Taliban had agreed to ensuring that Afghan territory would not be used by international militant groups, a reference to the Islamic State and Al-Qaeda, in exchange for a phased withdrawal of foreign troops from the country.

Although the framework’s details were not disclosed, Taliban officials speaking anonymously to international media have suggested that it envisages an 18-month deadline for the full withdrawal of foreign troops before a formal ceasefire is agreed and an interim Afghan government is formed with Taliban representatives, probably to negotiate a new constitution.


----------



## Windjammer

*سیکیورٹی فورسز کا جنوبی وزیرستان کی تحصیل برمل کے گاؤں منرہ میں آپریشن، دہشتگردوں کے ٹھکانوں سے راکٹ لانچر،مشین گنیں اور بھاری مقدار میں اسلحہ و گولہ بارود برآمد*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## badar7

ALLAH pakistan ko apni hifazat ma rakhay.


----------



## Amaa'n

Reviving this thread again since *TTP & JuA* have gotten active again. All SITREPS on TTP, JuA or other terrorist groups excluding *ISKP* to be shared on this thread.

@The Eagle @Abu Zarrar @BHarwana @Hachiman

TTP confirms that their fighters died during encounter with the Military. Photos of only 4 terrorists who were killed are released.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

@Foxtrot Alpha 

Dargai 8 km North West of datta khel movement of terrorist spotted 2 terrorist killed. Don't know the origin of terrorist at this moment but from the area of engagement I presume them to be TTP that is why posting it here. 

Will update further.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249768070006157313

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250056875187593220


----------



## BHarwana

@Foxtrot Alpha 

The info on the area was not provided.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250059621601067015


----------



## koolio

RIP, I thought the TTP were flushed out of Waziristan, it looks like many have gone into hiding just waiting for the right moment to strike which they are doing.


----------



## BHarwana

koolio said:


> RIP, I thought the TTP were flushed out of Waziristan, it looks like many have gone into hiding just waiting for the right moment to strike which they are doing.


TTP has started to become active again. Many terrorists are desperate after the Afghan peace deal and have started getting active. TTP made a mistake of choosing wrong side and they want to be part of peace deal. Their capability is limited but their sleeper cells do exist. Operation are being conducted to wipe out those cells.


----------



## Amaa'n

BHarwana said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha
> 
> The info on the area was not provided.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250059621601067015


As being claimed, this was *#Hizb Ul Ahrar* in Datta Khel

*#TTP *confirms that Operation conducted in Mohmand on *13.04.2020* was against them. They lost med from it's elite MSG team

Looks like we IBOs have been intensified

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> As being claimed, this was *#Hizb Ul Ahrar* in Datta Khel
> 
> *#TTP *confirms that Operation conducted in Mohmand on *13.04.2020* was against them. They lost med from it's elite MSG team
> 
> Looks like we IBOs have been intensified



MSG team?


----------



## Amaa'n

Areesh said:


> MSG team?


Mujahedeen Special Group .... they are the "elite" team of TTP ...who underwent special training ...

Rats killed in Hayatabad last year were also from MSG....
STF is Special Task Force they are involved in IED and targeted assassinations

ISF is Islamic Sniper Force for sniper operations

TIA is Taliban Intelligence Authority or Agency, am not sure though....they are for Intelligence operation including Cyber Intelligence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Reviving this thread again since *TTP & JuA* have gotten active again.


Yes, unfortunately. BLA has a pattern to post updates about their activities. They usually claim something after every 7 days unless urgent. Seems a very organized media presence.



Foxtrot Alpha said:


> TTP confirms that their fighters died during encounter with the Military. Photos of only 4 terrorists who were killed are released.


OSINT suggests a total of 7 ( 3 x TTP, 3 x HuA, 1x Mufti Sadiq Noor Group) were neutralized. TTP only acknowledged 4. Guess they were hit pretty hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Hachiman said:


> Yes, unfortunately. BLA has a pattern to post updates about their activities. They usually claim something after every 7 days unless urgent. Seems a very organized media presence.


Yes, but thing about these terrorist groups in Balochistan is that half of of the claims are cooked up for PR. When they do attack they will always post video or photos....

How is it possible that they have a camera for one Attack & left out the camera at home for next two attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Yes, but thing about these terrorist groups in Balochistan is that half of of the claims are cooked up for PR. When they do attack they will always post video or photos....
> 
> How is it possible that they have a camera for one Attack & left out the camera at home for next two attacks



2 terrorists were eliminated in Swat too while entering from Dir

Any information about them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Yes, but thing about these terrorist groups in Balochistan is that half of of the claims are cooked up for PR. When they do attack they will always post video or photos....
> 
> How is it possible that they have a camera for one Attack & left out the camera at home for next two attacks


Agreed. Its not limited to terror grps in Balochistan but it;s in general.TTP and others are no exception. Its_ modus operandi_ for them to plant news or exaggerate details.



Areesh said:


> 2 terrorists were eliminated in Swat too while entering from Dir
> 
> Any information about them?


Some activity took place in Swat in 1st week of April. Nothing credible to post here.


----------



## Areesh

Hachiman said:


> Some activity took place in Swat in 1st week of April. Nothing credible to post here.



Reported by mainstream media

But don't know details like who were the terrorists or which group they belonged to


----------



## Cuirassier

Areesh said:


> 2 terrorists were eliminated in Swat too while entering from Dir
> 
> Any information about them?


Yes by CTD, bodies shifted to Kabal. An MP5, some SB vests and grenades were recovered.


----------



## Areesh

TF141 said:


> Yes by CTD, bodies shifted to Kabal. An MP5, some SB vests and grenades were recovered.



Yup

Don't know whether they belonged to TTP or some other group


----------



## PDF

Areesh said:


> Reported by mainstream media
> 
> But don't know details like who were the terrorists or which group they belonged to


https://arynews.tv/en/terrorists-killed-in-swat-shootout-identified/ 

This took place on 15-16 April.

TTP has revised their media policy and now delay their statements possibly for their OPSEC. Till now, no confirmation but most likely, it's a group related to TTP which was targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251797447887781890

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cuirassier

Elum Mountains in Buner has been an hotspot for some TTP militants. They've been hiding there and there have been several incidents of killings and ambushes reported since a couple of years. 

Latest cas have happened when a patrol was hit, 1 Elite Police cop and 2 troops ( 1 from Air Defence) were KIA. I reckon the LCB/SSG should go in due to the terrain and with CAS they can hunt the menace.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252113516858937344


----------



## NeonNinja

It seems terrorists are again very active in wazirstan.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252853337801633793


----------



## Amaa'n

Have started to track the attacks in this domain....


----------



## NeonNinja

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 626347
> 
> 
> Have started to track the attacks in this domain....


How many terrorist are killed and casualties on our side?


----------



## Metal 0-1

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 626347
> 
> 
> Have started to track the attacks in this domain....


Do you have link to video or photos related to this attack.


----------



## Amaa'n

Metal 0-1 said:


> Do you have link to video or photos related to this attack.


photos, yes!


----------



## Metal 0-1

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> photos, yes!


Can I see them, Just give the link..


----------



## Amaa'n

Metal 0-1 said:


> Can I see them, Just give the link..


theres no link to them, dropped you a PM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

7 terrorist killed in North Waziristan Datta khel area and 4 sons of soil embraced Shahadat. 

@FoxtrotAlpha


----------



## BHarwana

Update Dawn Pushed fake news. 
9 terrorist killed 1 arrested. 
2 sons of soil embraced Shahadat

@Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

BHarwana said:


> Update Dawn Pushed fake news.
> 9 terrorist killed 1 arrested.
> 2 sons of soil embraced Shahadat
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha


give me the screenshot from Dawn please...post it here....and also source of your news....share all that here in detail....


----------



## BHarwana

Source of news. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254324691021553664

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Is the DAWN report on the same incident or are these 2 separate incidents?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> give me the screenshot from Dawn please...post it here....and also source of your news....share all that here in detail....


https://www.dawn.com/news/1552328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeonNinja

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> give me the screenshot from Dawn please...post it here....and also source of your news....share all that here in detail....




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254280821013446656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254324692598624258

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254325223442317312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Screen shot of Dawn news. 







@Foxtrot Alpha this was the source of dawns journilist. 







TF141 said:


> Is the DAWN report on the same incident or are these 2 separate incidents?


DAWN is reporting datta khel incident they have mentioned it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

BHarwana said:


> Screen shot of Dawn news.
> 
> View attachment 627363
> 
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha this was the source of dawns journilist.
> View attachment 627364
> 
> 
> 
> DAWN is reporting datta khel incident they have mentioned it.


So it means that 2 troops have died not 4? And 10 militants killed or captured.


----------



## BHarwana

TF141 said:


> So it means that 2 troops have died not 4? And 10 militants killed or captured.


It means 2 soldiers shaheed and 5 injured. 9 terrorist killed 1 captured. 
What dawn said is wrong. 

This is the actual news. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254329843954651137

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cuirassier

BHarwana said:


> It means 2 soldiers shaheed and 5 injured. 9 terrorist killed 1 captured.
> What dawn said is wrong.
> 
> This is the actual news.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254329843954651137


I see. 34 militants and 13 LEAs have died in April clashes in the country. Last month there were only 7 LEA and 9 militant casualties (from reports). There has been an unprecedented increase in violence. But as long as civilians are not affected, the common people won't care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

BHarwana said:


> Screen shot of Dawn news.
> 
> View attachment 627363
> 
> 
> @Foxtrot Alpha this was the source of dawns journilist.
> View attachment 627364
> 
> 
> 
> DAWN is reporting datta khel incident they have mentioned it.


IDK who his source is, but HuA has not claimed any responsbility so far...it's a different thing if anyone has issued a statement via email

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> IDK who his source is, but HuA has not claimed any responsbility so far...it's a different thing if anyone has issued a statement via email


Yes that is the point.


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257650741705138176
@Foxtrot Alpha


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Immediately send death squads to TTP khwarij hideouts in Afghanistan or pound them with artillery, drones of PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259907481557483520


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270675427145678848


----------



## Amaa'n

*TTP has moved it's communication to Rocketchat after they were booted multiple times from Telegram.* Recently, TTP's media channel Umar Media handle was deleted from Telegram, which pushed them to move onto alternate platform. Since ISIS has already issued advisory against using Hoop Messenger, ROcket Chat appeared more feasible & safe option to them.

In addition to this, we have discovered that *PTM are using Discord *server for their mass propagation / handling massive social media groups.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*June 9, 2020*

*2 terrorists killed after attack on police in Bannu*


PESHAWAR: Two alleged terrorists were gunned down soon after they attacked a police patrolling car with a remote-controlled improvised explosive device (IED) in the Mundan area of Bannu district, officials said on Monday.

An official said a car of the Mundan Police Station was on a routine patrol when it was targeted by a remote-controlled IED in Tughalkhel area of Bannu. “The police car was damaged in the attack while a passerby, Shaukat, was wounded and was taken to hospital. A search operation was launched after the attack”, District Police Officer Bannu, Yasir Afridi, told The News. The official said during the search operation the police were informed that two motorcyclists were seen escaping with weapons for cover in the Huwaid area. He added contingents of district police and Counter-Terrorism Department intercepted the motorcyclists but they opened fire on the cops and hurled a hand-grenade at them as well. “The police retaliated. An encounter took place between the police and the two motorcyclists during which both the terrorists were killed,” another official of the Bannu Police said. He stated that the police recovered the remote-controlled device used in the IED attack on the police car in Mundan. He added that pistols, explosives and hand-grenades were seized from the accused. The official said the accused were later identified as Mazhar and Rizwan who were wanted to the police and Counter-Terrorism Department in a number of attacks in past years.
https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/669964-2-terrorists-killed-after-attack-on-police-in-bannu
https://pakistan.asia-news.com/en_GB/articles/cnmi_pf/features/2020/06/10/feature-02


----------



## Amaa'n

TTP released video two days ago on its sniper attacks and training, few screen grabs.i can't share the vid here as that would be like spreading their propaganda

@Starlord @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> TTP released video two days ago on its sniper attacks and training, few screen grabs.i can't share the vid here as that would be like spreading their propaganda
> 
> @Starlord @PanzerKiel
> View attachment 644868
> View attachment 644869
> View attachment 644870
> View attachment 644871
> View attachment 644872


Its purely for the optics....


Foxtrot Alpha said:


> TTP released video two days ago on its sniper attacks and training, few screen grabs.i can't share the vid here as that would be like spreading their propaganda
> 
> @Starlord @PanzerKiel
> View attachment 644868
> View attachment 644869
> View attachment 644870
> View attachment 644871
> View attachment 644872



Its purely for the optics....

SVD Dragunovs....AKs...

SVD guys dont know how to use the sling....with the current position of the sling and butt of the SVD, they wont be able to fire...

...and then, despite using camo dress, they still cant leave their WHITE cheetah joggers....

Its not a real training class of course....

...Vid can prove more intel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

PanzerKiel said:


> Its purely for the optics....
> 
> 
> Its purely for the optics....
> 
> SVD Dragunovs....AKs...
> 
> SVD guys dont know how to use the sling....with the current position of the sling and butt of the SVD, they wont be able to fire...
> 
> ...and then, despite using camo dress, they still cant leave their WHITE cheetah joggers....
> 
> Its not a real training class of course....
> 
> ...Vid can prove more intel.




Ah those cheetah joggers. Most used item by all these Ts. If only servis could collaborate with ISI to put some kind motion/pressure powered tracker, recon could be able to pinpoint their locations and infil/exfil routes (similar to Fitbit controversy with US troops).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> Its purely for the optics....
> 
> 
> Its purely for the optics....
> 
> SVD Dragunovs....AKs...
> 
> SVD guys dont know how to use the sling....with the current position of the sling and butt of the SVD, they wont be able to fire...
> 
> ...and then, despite using camo dress, they still cant leave their WHITE cheetah joggers....
> 
> Its not a real training class of course....
> 
> ...Vid can prove more intel.


agree, actually i took the screenshot at wrong time, he was about to go in proper prone position....
all kept aside..ISI deserve better paper target

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

few screen grabs from new video released by TTP of oath taking ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EpiiC

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> few screen grabs from new video released by TTP of oath taking ceremony
> View attachment 661972
> View attachment 661973
> View attachment 661974
> View attachment 661975
> View attachment 661976
> View attachment 661977


 Pak army will take these terrorist out soon?


----------



## Kabira

EpiiC said:


> Pak army will take these terrorist out soon?



Soon list of PTM missing persons list will grow. Majority of them will be killed in border districts. In 2012 these tribals were allowed open shops in ex-FATA which is no longer possible. Their dream of 2012 era coming back will remain a dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EpiiC

Kabira said:


> Soon list of PTM missing persons list will grow. Majority of them will be killed in border districts. In 2012 these tribals were allowed open shops in ex-FATA which is no longer possible. Their dream of 2012 era coming back will remain a dream.


ISI and army need to use drones and other intelligence gathering equipment to keep eyes on these guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> TTP released video two days ago on its sniper attacks and training, few screen grabs.i can't share the vid here as that would be like spreading their propaganda
> 
> @Starlord @PanzerKiel
> View attachment 644868
> View attachment 644869
> View attachment 644870
> View attachment 644871
> View attachment 644872


have to give props to the financiers in india they can do optics.


----------



## Metal 0-1

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> few screen grabs from new video released by TTP of oath taking ceremony
> View attachment 661972
> View attachment 661973
> View attachment 661974
> View attachment 661975
> View attachment 661976
> View attachment 661977



Where was this? J-Bad or Kandahar?


----------



## Sifar zero

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> TTP released video two days ago on its sniper attacks and training, few screen grabs.i can't share the vid here as that would be like spreading their propaganda
> 
> @Starlord @PanzerKiel
> View attachment 644868
> View attachment 644869
> View attachment 644870
> View attachment 644871
> View attachment 644872


Where did it upload the video.


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> Where did it upload the video.


Telegram


----------



## pakpride00090

Sifar zero said:


> Where did it upload the video.



Telegram is now the go to mode for communication for private and secretive conversations. It is owned by a group of Russians , operating from Dubai. Their privacy and data protection policy is the best in the industry for now.


----------



## Sifar zero

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Telegram


Whats their account id?


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> Whats their account id?


thats all lot to ask for a 15 yr old...
can't share with you or anyone else....if one of you get radicalized and it will be on my hand....just enjoy whats being shared here


----------



## Sifar zero

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> thats all lot to ask for a 15 yr old...
> can't share with you or anyone else....if one of you get radicalized and it will be on my hand....just enjoy whats being shared here


Ok.


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> Ok.


Telegram is not the place you wana hang around, you can be detained and questioned by the authorities if they discover the app on your phone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296043893482557441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakpride00090

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Telegram is not the place you wana hang around, you can be detained and questioned by the authorities if they discover the app on your phone


??

Is it really that problematic because I use it ?


----------



## Amaa'n

pakpride00090 said:


> ??
> 
> Is it really that problematic because I use it ?


it is indeed


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298934094357766145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299010314571309056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298952140313055237

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305128479084679170

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305128488081424388


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305119199467986944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305079125049315329

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311158134170439681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311236426655305728

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## arjunk

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311158134170439681
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311236426655305728



Terrorists from Afghanistan are able to plan drone attacks?

TERRORISTS FROM *AFGHANISTAN* PLANNING *DRONE ATTACKS?!?!?!?!*

Someone fill me in please.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

arjunk said:


> Terrorists from Afghanistan are able to plan drone attacks?
> 
> TERRORISTS FROM *AFGHANISTAN* PLANNING *DRONE ATTACKS?!?!?!?!*
> 
> Someone fill me in please.


*i think some sort* of suicide drone operated by the terrorists . ARY News is citing official response of CTD on the matter .


----------



## Ghost 125

arjunk said:


> Terrorists from Afghanistan are able to plan drone attacks?
> 
> TERRORISTS FROM *AFGHANISTAN* PLANNING *DRONE ATTACKS?!?!?!?!*
> 
> Someone fill me in please.


it is not that surprising. Terrorist of HTS (al nusra) frequently hit Russian hameim airbase in Syria with small drones and quad copters modified to carry explosives


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312104519665283073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312025853556142080

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## python-000

New thread emarged in Sindh & Karachi by inface of shia extremisam & provincial govt supporting this extremisam like a state in a state in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## python-000

Why Army compeletly quit on shia extremism & what ever going on in Karachi & ppp destroy whole economy of Karachi & trying to creat ethnic crises in the whole City...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330970082361663488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330809081540571136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330813261344870400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330814942308659201

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341715348320473089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341995787841130496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342077833414385677

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Funeral prayer of Sepoy Naseer Shaheed offered in Haripur . 

2 terrorists were also killed in IBO in North Waziristan . 

January 10, 2021*





File Photo
*Namaze Janaza of Sepoy Naseer Shaheed was offered at his native town in Haripur today (Sunday).*
According to the Director General Inter Services Public Relations wing of Pakistan Army Major General Babar Iftikhar, a large number of people from all walks of life attended Namaz e Janaza.
Shaheed was buried with full military honour.
*It is pertinent to mention that Sepoy Naseer embraced shahadat during an intelligence based operation on terrorist hideout in Kani Roga, Doga Macha area of North Waziristan.
Two terrorists were also killed in the operation.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348257464182059009



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348264496473767936



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348277251289223169


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348279016671899651


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security forces conducted two separate IBOs on terrorist hideouts in Northwazirstan.*



*Rawalpindi - January 14, 2021
No PR-10/2021-ISPR*



*Security forces conducted two separate IBOs on terrorist hideouts in Northwazirstan. Two terrorists including an IED expert killed in IBOs. During exchange of fire, 3 soldiers embraced shahadat.
Details of shaheed include
•Sepoy Azaib Ahmed, resident of Karak
•Sepoy Zia Ul Islam resident of Bannu
• Lance Naik Abbass Khan, resident of Distt Orakza*i



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349713765529432066


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349680527436115968


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

These 2 terrorist commanders were very important . One of them was Head of financial wing of Jummat Ul Ahrar . They were involved in bomb blasts in Balochistan , KP , Sindh and other parts of Pakistan .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350346933844512769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350358164043137025


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350311297670402048


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350363074558119937


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350363077083099136


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350354832142557184
dawar and its contacts with ttp! we have ttp in parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security Forces conducted Intelligence Based Operation in Nargosa area of South Waziristan district.*



*Rawalpindi - January 18, 2021
No PR-11/2021-ISPR*



*Security Forces conducted Intelligence Based Operation in Nargosa area of South Waziristan district. During intense fire two terrorists Usman Ali and Waheed alias Lashtai were killed and one got injured and apprehended. Killed terrorists were active members of TTP Sajna group and were IED experts, terrorist trainers, motivator and were involved in attacks on security forces. Terrorist Usman was also involved in the attack on security forces on 14 October 2020 in which Capt Umer Cheema, 2 JCOs and 3 Soldiers embraced shahadat while 4 were injured.
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350823775911235584

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350826282074972162




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351087498529804294 *


----------



## The Eagle

LEAs neutralized two more Indian sponsored terrorists from Sajna Group of TTP in a successful IBO. These terrorists were responsible for targeting a security forces vehicle with a landmine.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Two militant leaders killed in Bajaur operation*
Anwarullah KhanPublished *January 22, 2021* Updated about 8 hours ago





*Security forces claimed to have thwarted a terrorism plan in Bajaur tribal district by killing two key leaders of an outlawed militant organisation during an intelligence-based operation in Utmankhail tehsil.

BAJAUR:* Security forces claimed to have thwarted a terrorism plan in Bajaur tribal district by killing two key leaders of an outlawed militant organisation during an intelligence-based operation in Utmankhail tehsil.
Official sources said that the operation was conducted on Wednesday night on information that some terrorists were present in the Qazafi area, 22km off Khar, the headquarters of Bajaur district, and planning to carry out sabotage activities in the region.
The sources said that a contingent of security forces was immediately sent to the area. When the security forces launched the operation, the militants opened fire on them with automatic rifles.
In the ensuing exchange of fire, they said, two important leaders of the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan were killed. A huge quantity of rifles and other weapons, explosives, mines and ammunition was recovered.

The sources did not identify the slain militant leaders, but claimed that they were on a terrorism mission.










Two militant leaders killed in Bajaur operation


Sources did not identify the slain militant leaders, but claimed that they were on a terrorism mission.



www.dawn.com







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352253363799293957



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352141344827990016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Huge cache of Arms and Explosives recovered in Khyber & Sibi in 2 diff operations - 2021*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352545609123819523




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351913625364131841




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351904715811020800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353371029356355585




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353361868115460098



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353057590217850881




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353012627799216128


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security forces conducted an IBO on confirmation of presence of terrorists in a hideout in Mirali, North Waziristan last night.*



*Rawalpindi - February 17, 2021
No PR-30/2021-ISPR*



*Security forces conducted an IBO on confirmation of presence of terrorists in a hideout in Mirali, North Waziristan last night. 3 terrorists of Aleem khan Khushali group were killed. These terrorists were involved in target killing, kidnapping for Ransom, extortion, fire raid on security forces and IED explosions. Sanitisation of the area was carried out.
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-*


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security Forces conducted IBO on terrorist hideout in MalikKhel, North Waziristan late last night.*



*Rawalpindi - February 20, 2021
No PR-35/2021-ISPR*





Security Forces conducted IBO on terrorist hideout in MalikKhel, North Waziristan late last night. *During intense exchange of fire 2 x terrorists including a terrorist commander Rehmat alias Khalid killed.* During exchange of fire Havaldar Shahzad Raza embraced shahadat. *Terrorist Rehmat alias Khalid was an IED expert and remained involved in different terrorist activities against Security Forces, extortion, kidnapping for ransom and target killing since 2009 in the area. During search operation Security Forces recovered huge cache of weapons.


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363138525508431872


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Important Terrorist commander killed in S Waziristan IBO - ISPR *







*Security forces conducted an IBO on terrorist hideout in sharwangi, Tiarza, South Wazirstan on confirmation of terrorists presence.*



*Rawalpindi - February 26, 2021
No PR-38/2021-ISPR*



Security forces conducted an IBO on terrorist hideout in sharwangi, Tiarza, South Wazirstan on confirmation of terrorists presence. During exchange of fire a high value target, Terrorist commander (TTP) Nooristan alias Hasan Baba killed. *The most sought and wanted killed Terrorist was IED expert and master trainer who was involved in martyrdom of more than 50 security forces personnel since 2007.*



-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365236095164768259



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365231768446656514


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*8 Terrorists including 3 Imp Commanders killed in 2 IBO's in North Waziristan - ISPR*

*Security Forces conducted two separate IBOs on terrorist hideouts in Boya and Dosalli areas of North Waziristan.*



*Rawalpindi - March 06, 2021
No PR-46/2021-ISPR*



*Security Forces conducted two separate IBOs on terrorist hideouts in Boya and Dosalli areas of North Waziristan. During exchange of fire, 8 terrorists including 3 terrorist commanders Abdul Aneer alias Adil (TTP Toofan group), Junaid alias Jamid (TTP Tariq group) and Khaliq Shadeen alias Rehan (TTP Sadiq Noor group) were killed. These terrorist remained involved in terrorist activities against Security Forces, Law Enforcement Agencies and locals of the area since 2009 including IED attacks, firing, target killing, kidnapping for ransom and extortion. These terrorists were also involved in recruiting terrorists in the area. Security Forces recovered huge cache of arms from hideouts.


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367855009329733632



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368194118153871370




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368219943645351938

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Imp Terrorist killed & 1 arrested in Swat IBO by SF's - ISPR*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372236782046183432



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372225558185140231

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## python-000

Why our Armed forces & our law inforsment agencies must launch any operation or taking any action against this shia extremisam ongoing in Sindh & Karachi under the supervision of ppp & iran ppp is continusly trying to destablise whole Pakistan by creating sectarian crises in Sindh & Karachi by back supporting shia extremisam...


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*TTP's Imp terrorist killed in North Waziristan IBO - April 2021 .*





*Security Forces conducted an Area Sanitization Operation in Boya, North Waziristan, on reported presence of terrorists.*



*Rawalpindi - April 03, 2021
No PR-67/2021-ISPR*



Security Forces conducted an Area Sanitization Operation in Boya, North Waziristan, on reported presence of terrorists.
*During intense exchange of fire, terrorist Ashraf Ullah alias Toofani, resident of Boya was killed.
Terrorist Ashraf Ullah was an active terrorist of TTP. He remained involved in target killing, terrorist activities against Security Forces, extortion and planting Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs).


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378297374171348995


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378297376453103617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*TTP's wanted terrorist killed in North Waziristan IBO - 4th April 2021*



*Security Forces conducted area Sanitization Operation in Dewagar, North Waziristan, on reported presence of terrorists.*



*Rawalpindi - April 04, 2021
No PR-69/2021-ISPR*



Security Forces conducted area Sanitization Operation in Dewagar, North Waziristan, on reported presence of terrorists.
*During intense exchange of fire, 1 terrorist, Zahid ud Din resident of Dewagar, North Waziristan was killed.
Terrorist, Zahid ud Din was an active member of TTP in Dewagar and Kharseen areas. He remained actively involved in target killings, terrorist activities against Security Forces, extortion and planting IEDs.


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-*








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378730341410684932


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378706957817683969

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 TTP Terrorist killed in encounter with CTD in Bannu , KP - April 2021 .*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380501210952822790





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380262089537826816





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380386559619436544


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*High profile Terrorist killed in CTD raid in Rawalpindi - April 2021 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381059330036883459

By: *News Desk* Published: 11:14 PM,* 10 Apr, 2021*






*–File photo
A suspected terrorist was killed while three others fled when personnel of the Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD), Punjab Police, carried out an intelligence-based raid on their hideout in Rawalpindi on Saturday. 

According to the CTD, the suspected terrorist who was killed in the operation was identified as Niaz. He was on CTD’s list of the most wanted criminals and there was a Rs 6 million prize money on his head. He was involved in a suicide attack on Punjab Home Minister Colonel Shuja Khanzada a few years ago. Besides religious figures, Niaz was involved in terror attacks on police and intelligence personnel.

Police say that Niaz was the second most wanted criminal in Punjab and these terrorists were associated with the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan and Lashkar-i-Jhangvi. Qari Sohail and Niaz attacked an intelligence officer and his office with the help of two of their accomplices. *

Reporter: Usman Javed




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380949244039811077

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*TTP's wanted terrorist killed in SF's IBO in South Waziristan - April 13, 2021 .*





*Security Forces conducted an IBO in Ladha, South Wazirstan, on reported presence of terrorists.*



*Rawalpindi - April 13, 2021
No PR-76/2021-ISPR*



*Security Forces conducted an IBO in Ladha, South Wazirstan, on reported presence of terrorists. During intense exchange of fire, 1 terrorist, Peer alias Asad was killed. Killed terrorist was an active member of TTP since 2006. He joined TTP Baitullah Mehsud Group and remained involved in terrorist activities against Security Forces. After death of Hakeem Ullah Mehsud, he joined Shehryar Mehsud Group.


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381860504012947458





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381873021011517440 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Huge cache of Arms & Explosives recovered from Ts hide outs in Bajaur , KP - April 2021 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382264749157535749




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382384199571800070




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382292071038472193











        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *Huge cache of Arms & Explosives recovered from Ts hide outs in Bajaur , KP - April 2021 .*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382264749157535749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382384199571800070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382292071038472193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I think some customs guys are making huge money letting this pass through Afghan border or we don't have scanning equipment??


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I think some customs guys are making huge money letting this pass through Afghan border or we don't have scanning equipment??



May be , but may be it was hidden long time ago and was taken out for using in some terrorist activity .


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security forces foil bids of terrorism in Bannu & Bajaur , KP - April 2021 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386224071143219201




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385972877682425856




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385864229958426627






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385975721529683968






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385876399186190336


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Huge cache of arms & ammunition recovered in 3 diff IBO's across the country - May 2021*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389921732790738947




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389628387480776706




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390005866494058507




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390236859708678145







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389762977541337088






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389761349903953923



*CTD foils terror bid, recovers large cache of weapons in Lower Dir*
Case registered under anti-terrorism laws; further investigation underway
Syed Anwar Shah *May 05, 2021*




The CTD conducted the intelligence-based operation on a tip-off. PHOTO: EXPRESS
*LOWER DIR:*
Foiling a major terrorist activity, Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) on Wednesday conducted an intelligence-based operation (IBO) in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa's Lower Dir district, recovering a large cache of arms and ammunition.
The CTD Malakand region conducted the operation on a tip-off in Lower Dir's Landi Shah Khorgai area and recovered nine hand grenades, one mortar shell, two RPD-7 shells, three anti-person mines, two RPG-7 cartridges and 20 other cartridges buried in the ground.
A case has been registered under anti-terrorism laws whereas further investigation is underway in this connection.
*Read more: CTD kills 4 suspected terrorists in Kachi*
Last month, CTD claimed to have preempted a terrorist attack on the Police Training Centre in Saeedabad, Karachi, by arresting five suspected terrorists.




The suspects were taken into custody during a raid in Jamshoro district on Sunday night. The CTD conducted a joint operation with the Rangers near a hotel on Sehwan-Jamshoro road after a tip-off from an intelligence agency.
The department claimed two suicide bombers were among the five arrested. It added that the group's involvement in six terror attacks, including one on the armed forces and Data Darbar, had been traced.
In another raid in April, at least four suspected terrorists were killed by the CTD during an IBO in Balochistan’s Kachi district.
According to CTD Spokesperson, a major terror plot by Lashker-e-Jhangvi, a banned terror outfit was thwarted by CTD officials in the mountainous area of Bolan.
During the operation, an exchange of fire took place between the police and alleged terrorists, resulting in the killing of Akram Zehri, Ahmedullah, Sikandar and Shahdi Khan.












CTD foils terror bid, recovers weapons in Lower Dir | The Express Tribune


CTD conducted an intelligence-based operation (IBO) in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa's Lower Dir district, recovering a large cache of arms and ammunition




tribune.com.pk


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 Policeman Martyred , 3 terrorists killed & 4 arrested in KP Operations - May 2021*



1 Policeman Martyred , 2 Terrorists Plus another 1 most wanted criminal of head money PKR 8 millions were killed while 4 terrorists were arrested in 4 different operations through out KP , Pakistan .






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391245053394305024






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391366376833552386






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391146649196580866






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390963419487121412







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391181671584698370









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391151068617265160


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 terrorist killed , 2 arrested in 3 operations in KP , Pakistan - May 2021 .*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392104525276848128







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392134825742643203







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391743986398863366









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392161075857002499







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391709884257914882





*Lakki police claim killing terrorist in encounter*
The Newspaper's Correspondent Published *May 12, 2021* - Updated about 11 hours ago





The police claimed on Tuesday to have killed a suspected terrorist in an encounter in Wanda Maghara village of Lakki Marwat here on Tuesday. — AFP/File
LAKKI MARWAT: The police claimed on Tuesday to have killed a suspected terrorist in an encounter in Wanda Maghara village of Lakki Marwat here on Tuesday.
An official said the police helped by the Counter-Terrorism Department commandos launched an intelligence-based operation in the rural locality of Kurrum Par.
He said on the night of May 8, a group of terrorists had attacked a temporary check point on the Indus Highway in the limits of Dadiwala police station, killing ASI Mohammad Shah and injuring constable Anwar Ali Khan.
The official said that a party of Dadiwala police station had engaged the terrorists till reinforcement reached there from the police lines.
*Later, two terrorists identified as Shanullah of North Waziristan tribal district, and Zar Mohammad of Bannu district had been killed in a shootout with the law enforcers.*
The official said that the police had spread informers in search of the fleeing terrorists and their facilitators.
He added that Bannu division police chief Sajid Ali Khan and Lakki Marwat district police officer Imran Khan led the search operation in the trans-river belt of Kurram Par.
*The official said that a large contingent of police was dispatched to the area on information about the presence of suspected terrorist, Imtiaz of North Waziristan, there.
An exchange of fire took place when the law enforcers tried to surround the hideout of the wanted man, resulting into the killing of Imtiaz, the official said, adding that besides being involved in subversive activities, Imtiaz was a facilitator of terrorists who had attacked the policemen on the Indus Highway.*
The official said that two terrorists managed to escape and that efforts were underway to arrest them. He said that the police seized an assault rifle, a hand grenade, a pistol, ammunition and motorcycle from the hideout.
The police shifted the body to the Tehsil Headquarters Hospital, Naurang, the official said.
_*Published in Dawn, May 12th, 2021*_










Lakki police claim killing terrorist in encounter


Officials had launched an intelligence-based operation in the rural locality of Kurrum Par.



www.dawn.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Time bomb recovered from unsold Children lunch boxes in KP - June 2021*

1 terrorist arrested .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404787273288359942


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404742352514678785

awareness campaign has been going on from last few years .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403766586738159618



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403776246773846028


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 Soldier Martyred & 2 Terrorists killed in North Waziristan IBO - 19 June 2021 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406548661610463234


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406530159759577093



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406326928378892295


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*2 TTP terrorists killed in DI Khan , KP by CTD - July 2021 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410974297133391873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410982779995758601


----------



## Sifar zero

Hey @PanzerKiel and @Foxtrot Alpha I have a question.
Where do TTP terrorists in Waziristan hide? For example in Balochistan terrorists can hide and gather in mountains where it can be exceptionally hard to locate them.But KPK is not that huge so how do they evade themselves from security forces?


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> Hey @PanzerKiel and @Foxtrot Alpha I have a question.
> Where do TTP terrorists in Waziristan hide? For example in Balochistan terrorists can hide and gather in mountains where it can be exceptionally hard to locate them.But KPK is not that huge so how do they evade themselves from security forces?


they don't do ambushes in NWA / KPK unlike in Balochistan....
in KPK it's mostly cross border attack or causalities during IBO....
Militants hide among local population - thanks to PTM for their local support

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> they don't do ambushes in NWA / KPK unlike in Balochistan....
> in KPK it's mostly cross border attack or causalities during IBO....
> Militants hide among local population - thanks to PTM for their local support



Why have you banned me from the Iran chill thread I post there sometimes.. PM me.. I was just having normal civilized talk there


----------



## Amaa'n

Titanium100 said:


> Why have you banned me from the Iran chill thread I post there sometimes.. PM me.. I was just having normal civilized talk there


sorry!!! i no speak english

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> they don't do ambushes in NWA / KPK unlike in Balochistan....
> in KPK it's mostly cross border attack or causalities during IBO....
> Militants hide among local population - thanks to PTM for their local support


But how do we get casualties since our soldiers are sitting in forts?


----------



## Goritoes

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> sorry!!! i no speak english



What's the situation of IDP's ?


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> But how do we get casualties since our soldiers are sitting in forts?


have you seen videos posted from TTP accounts?? they law down suppressive fire from the ridge across the fence or carryout sniper attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> have you seen videos posted from TTP accounts?? they law down suppressive fire from the ridge across the fence or carryout sniper attacks


And is Hafiz Gul Bahadur group a part of TTP or still a seperate group?


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> And is Hafiz Gul Bahadur group a part of TTP or still a seperate group?


they keep on changing alliances so cannot be trusted -- they started off as TTP, then formed a splinter group, started to side with AT, then came close to TTP and now are acting as separate group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> they keep on changing alliances so cannot be trusted -- they started off as TTP, then formed a splinter group, started to side with AT, then came close to TTP and now are acting as separate group


When are you going to restart your OSINT threads?


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> When are you going to restart your OSINT threads?


right now i am not working on any project --- I can share an old project of mine ....i think it's from 2019 .... let me see if it can be shared....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> right now i am not working on any project --- I can share an old project of mine ....i think it's from 2019 .... let me see if it can be shared....


Sir I am waiting Impatiently?


----------



## PakFactor

Sifar zero said:


> Sir I am waiting Impatiently?



Give him time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Sifar zero said:


> Sir I am waiting Impatiently?


uploading now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

HAIDER said:


> Pakistan Army on Wednesday launched 'Operation Radd-ul-Fasaad' across the country, according to a statement issued by Inter-Services Public Relations, the army's media wing.
> 
> The operation aims at indiscriminately eliminating the "residual/latent threat of terrorism", consolidating the gains made in other military operations, and further ensuring the security of Pakistan's borders, read the statement.
> 
> Pakistan Air Force, Pakistan Navy, Civil Armed Forces (CAF) and other security and law enforcing agencies (LEAs) will actively participate in and 'intimately support' the armed forces' efforts to eliminate the menace of terrorism from the country, the statement added.
> 
> "The effort entails conduct of Broad Spectrum Security / Counter-Terrorism (CT) operations by Rangers in Punjab, continuation of ongoing operations across the country, and focus on more effective border security management," the ISPR said.
> 
> "Country wide de-weaponisation and explosive control are additional cardinals of the effort. Pursuance of National Action Plan will be the hallmark of this operation," it added.
> dawn.com


The population will only de-weaponise if they feel safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Sifar zero said:


> But how do we get casualties since our soldiers are sitting in forts?


Forts are along border, not the interior areas or towns where IBOs are conducted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415665260036452357A new group named "South Tiger" has emerged probably a stunt by TTP or IS.
@Foxtrot Alpha @Huffal.


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415665260036452357A new group named "South Tiger" has emerged probably a stunt by TTP or IS.
> @Foxtrot Alpha @Huffal.


This reminds me of the tamil tigers


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Six terrorists killed in Kurram district , KP , Pakistan - July 19, 2021 *











PARACHINAR: The security forces on Sunday killed six terrorists in the central part of the Kurram tribal district, officials said.
District Police Officer (DPO) Tahir Iqbal said all the six terrorists were killed in the Ghor Gori area of the district where the security forces were carrying out an operation.
It may be mentioned here that six workers installing a cell phone tower were kidnapped from the same area almost three weeks back. One of the kidnapped labourers was killed by the captors later. The security forces launched an operation after the kidnapping of the labourers and subsequent killing of one of them. Five kidnapped workers were recovered as a result of the operation.
Two army officials, Captain Basit and a sepoy Bilal, had embraced martyrdom in an attack.
The DPO said the security forces were still busy in the operation to secure the area.










Six terrorists killed in Kurram


PARACHINAR: The security forces on Sunday killed six terrorists in the central part of the Kurram tribal district, officials said.District Police Officer Tahir Iqbal said all the six terrorists...




www.thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422153932789489664

Posting it here since no-one's told me where to post it.


----------



## Areesh

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422153932789489664
> 
> Posting it here since no-one's told me where to post it.



It is at least a soldier daily

Disgraceful performance by Pakistani military leadership


----------



## bhola record

Who is policing EX FATA now?


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422214719419686914


bhola record said:


> Who is policing EX FATA now?


Jointly by police, FC and Army if I remember correctly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Areesh said:


> It is at least a soldier daily
> 
> Disgraceful performance by Pakistani military leadership


Drone is the magic word.
Not drone strikes, just drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

zardari the facilitator of terror is still enjoying protection of Alpha mafia


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422517830164094978

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422521578026377240


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422517830164094978
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422521578026377240


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423205396362285059

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423198140849610753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423196487073345537Situation seems to be worsening in SW, Ladha has now seen 2 attacks in less than 7 days in between.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423205396362285059
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423198140849610753
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423196487073345537Situation seems to be worsening in SW, Ladha has now seen 2 attacks in less than 7 days in between.


Thank fully its just injuries


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Thank fully its just injuries


I'm more surprised at why a BD unit wasn't given a defensive perimeter, considering how vulnerable they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> I'm more surprised at why a BD unit wasn't given a defensive perimeter, considering how vulnerable they are.


Strange. But we should be glad no martyrs that day. Things will only get tougher as the afghan war carries on. I'm hearing a lot of noise once sep 11th passes by. I don't know if its hearsay or not. I'm hoping it's true


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Strange. But we should be glad no martyrs that day. Things will only get tougher as the afghan war carries on. I'm hearing a lot of noise once sep 11th passes by. I don't know if its hearsay or not. I'm hoping it's true


We need to up our game. We're getting massacred.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> We need to up our game. We're getting massacred.


Only time will tell


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423275334552612874

2 more personnel martyred in Orakzai. What on Earth is going on? Why is there so much silence?
4 fatalities and 4 injuries in 3 attacks, spanning 2 districts. No retaliation from our side as usual.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423275334552612874
> 
> 2 more personnel martyred in Orakzai. What on Earth is going on? Why is there so much silence?


Desperate attacks. 

I say we pay them in kind. Artillery where you at?


----------



## Areesh

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423275334552612874
> 
> 2 more personnel martyred in Orakzai. What on Earth is going on? Why is there so much silence?
> 4 fatalities and 4 injuries in 3 attacks, spanning 2 districts. No retaliation from our side as usual.



Where is our ground intelligence?? What are they doing? 

First it was only Waziristan. But now apparently terrorists are making comeback to nearly every FATA district

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

Areesh said:


> Where is our ground intelligence?? What are they doing?
> 
> First it was only Waziristan. But now apparently terrorists are making comeback to nearly every FATA district


Other than that, how come we haven't managed to kill a single one of theirs in all these engagements? How bad is the training given to our troops?


Huffal said:


> Desperate attacks.
> 
> I say we pay them in kind. Artillery where you at?


Desperate? They've spread out from SW and are carrying attacks in all of ex-FATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Moon said:


> Other than that, how come we haven't managed to kill a single one of theirs in all these engagements? How bad is the training given to our troops?



I don't know man

Lost 4 and in return couldn't kill a single one. Afsos hi kar saktai hain aur kia karain

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Are they killing security forces from inside our territory or firing from across the fence?


----------



## Moon

Areesh said:


> I don't know man
> 
> Lost 4 and in return couldn't kill a single one. Afsos hi kar saktai hain aur kia karain


And still, no effort made to trace them. No drones deployed, despite a pattern in attacks. And shockingly, no armed escort for Sappers in a hostile territory. Who comes up with these tactics?


Sainthood 101 said:


> Are they killing security forces from inside our territory or firing from across the fence?


Inside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Areesh said:


> I don't know man
> 
> Lost 4 and in return couldn't kill a single one. Afsos hi kar saktai hain aur kia karain




Both are reporting same incidence where a water fetching team was ambushed


----------



## Areesh

Mrc said:


> Both are reporting same incidence where a water fetching team was ambushed



2 were killed in Tirah valley and 2 in Orakzai


Moon said:


> And still, no effort made to trace them. No drones deployed, despite a pattern in attacks. And shockingly, no armed escort for Sappers in a hostile territory. Who comes up with these tactics?



Our military leadership is either brainless or they simply they don't care. There is no other explanation


----------



## Mrc

Areesh said:


> 2 were killed in Tirah valley and 2 in Orakzai
> 
> 
> Our military leadership is either brainless or they simply they don't care. There is no other explanation




Seems like confusion in reporting unless both ambushes were on water fetching teams of fc...


----------



## Moon

Areesh said:


> 2 were killed in Tirah valley and 2 in Orakzai
> 
> 
> Our military leadership is either brainless or they simply they don't care. There is no other explanation


The most depressing part is that money has been spent everywhere, except on building a security grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Other than that, how come we haven't managed to kill a single one of theirs in all these engagements? How bad is the training given to our troops?
> 
> Desperate? They've spread out from SW and are carrying attacks in all of ex-FATA.


We don't know how the attack went down. We don't know the environment and what not. Heck we might have even killed some terrorists. We don't know.


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Heck we might have even killed some terrorists. We don't know.


Well, if we go by the past, we've always heard news of terrorists being killed. So no, we know none of them died.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Well, if we go by the past, we've always heard news of terrorists being killed. So no, we know none of them died.


Just trying to remain optimistic in these trying times


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423303633504976902

Sixth attack today
6 attacks in a day, all over ex-FATA. We're on our way to pre-RS days.
In short, we're screwed.


Huffal said:


> Just trying to remain optimistic in these trying times


I don't see the situation improving at all. There's no light at the end of this tunnel. Unless we nip this evil in the bud, it'll spread across the entire country again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

I think it's high time, an effective security grid is set-up in the country, districts near the border need to be divided into regions of 25 km², all under CCTV coverage (with cameras capable of seeing in IR) as well as everything happening there, being reported 24/7. 
All routes being used by SFs need to be under constant patrolling, and all urban centers especially Bannu and DI Khan, need to be under airborne WAMI.
Garrisons/FOBs need to be setup in both the Waziristans, and a larger Bagram-esque base needs to be setup in Khyber.


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423997965094490116

Soldier martyred in NW attack

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423997965094490116
> 
> Soldier martyred in NW attack


Sniper attack claimed by TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

Sifar zero said:


> Sniper attack claimed by TTP.


Second attack in Ghariom in less than a week... I wonder what was the result of the first clearance op that happened on Monday?


Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422153932789489664
> 
> Posting it here since no-one's told me where to post it.


I'm talking about this, does making sure these attacks don't happen in the same area come under area sanitisation operations? What are the SOPs adopted to make sure of this? Or are we running around like a headless chicken?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423997965094490116
> 
> Soldier martyred in NW attack


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


----------



## Sifar zero

The truth is something else.
The sniper fire was just forr supressing the post and they actually came for the soldier for cqb but the soldier fired back and the gunfight lasted for some hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> The truth is something else.
> The sniper fire was just forr supressing the post and they actually came for the soldier for cqb but the soldier fired back and the gunfight lasted for some hours.


Any dead reported for them?


----------



## Sifar zero

Huffal said:


> Any dead reported for them?


Don't know.


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> Don't know.


I see...


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*3 Terrorists & 5 kidnappers killed in 2 IBO's by SF's in Lahore & Pishin - Aug 2021*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424242780021403649*
CTD kills at least three terrorists near Lahore

August 08, 2021*





File Photo
At least three terrorists were killed in an encounter with Counter Terrorism Department in Ferozwala near Lahore this morning.
According to the CTD spokesman, the killed terrorists were planning to carry out terrorist activities during Muharram Ul Haram.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424250857722454018

*Five kidnappers killed in Pishin

August 08, 2021*




File Photo
Five kidnappers have been killed in an exchange of fire with Counter Terrorism Department in Pishin.
According to CTD spokesman, the kidnappers were also involved in abduction and killing of Malik Ubaidullah Kasi a leader of Awami National Party.
A huge cache of arms and ammunitions was also recovered from their hideout.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424254106835853318


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424095126746447873


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424275125180854277

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424283348109828099
Another attack in Ladha, following an attack on a bomb disposal unit 3 days ago.


----------



## Moon

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424283348109828099
> Another attack in Ladha, following an attack on a bomb disposal unit 3 days ago.


Ironically, the nearby Ladha fort could've been an ideal candidate to launch UAVs for route surveillance.....
Or the Razmak Cantt.....


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424371124868198408

Second attack today


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424392243750768648
Third attack today.


----------



## Primus

At this point in time I would've said screw fatf and did an all out air strike on the terrorists bases and launch pads inside Afghanistan


----------



## Maula Jatt

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424371124868198408
> 
> Second attack today


That's not as bad, biggest problem is from inside our territory


----------



## Moon

We are officially back to pre-Raheel Sharif era. Kiss your economic growth, safety and stability goodbye. And brace for 5 terrorist attacks a day, kidnapping and murders. Not to mention attacks on development projects, unabated corruption and disgrace.
While every country in the region, if not, the world will stride ahead (especially our neighbors) and we'll become the "sick man" of Asia.
I wonder, with the rise in terrorist attacks, what'll happen to the international events planned by us? Like cricket matches and hosting world leaders?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Mrc

Moon said:


> We are officially back to pre-Raheel Sharif era. Kiss your economic growth, safety and stability goodbye. And brace for 5 terrorist attacks a day, kidnapping and murders. Not to mention attacks on development projects, unabated corruption and disgrace.
> While every country in the region, if not, the world will stride ahead (especially our neighbors) and we'll become the "sick man" of Asia.
> I wonder, with the rise in terrorist attacks, what'll happen to the international events planned by us? Like cricket matches and hosting world leaders?




Is this your wish caz it isn't the truth??

Calm your self down we are millions of miles from pre raheel shareef era..

We have seen 100 200 plus casualties and 5 plus suicide bombings on daily basis for years...

This year I don't think there was a single suicide bombing...

A month ago every one was jumping up and down like apes about balochistan...

May I ask when was last attack in balochistan in fc ? A month ago? 
.
Waziristan is in iron grip. We have forts on mountain tops . We hold every strategic advantage. TTP can try taking a post and see what happens...
Occasionally u get ied or snipper attacks... This will also die down soon...

No unfortunately economic up turn is here to stay....


----------



## bhola record

Mrc said:


> May I ask when was last attack in balochistan in fc ? A month ago?


yesterday


----------



## Mrc

bhola record said:


> yesterday



May b but compared to month ago??
In 2010 TTP was holding higher ground. Same terrain that even British empire failed to take.





Today a regular army is holding same terrain and advantage...

Whole afghan population multiplied by 100 cannot dislodge them..
Occasionally one or two people can sneak in take a pop shot or blow a motor cycle that's it....

With time that will improve...

Kapish?

Be rational in your analysis... 
This is a defence forum... U can cry on face book if you want


----------



## bhola record

Mrc said:


> May b but compared to month ago??
> In 2010 TTP was holding higher ground. Same terrain that even British empire failed to take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today a regular army is holding same terrain and advantage...
> 
> Whole afghan population multiplied by 100 cannot dislodge them..
> Occasionally one or two people can sneak in take a pop shot or blow a motor cycle that's it....
> 
> With time that will improve...
> 
> Kapish?
> 
> Be rational in your analysis...
> This is a defence forum... U can cry on face book if you want


why is this man so butt hurt? Who hurt him? Attacks are happening on my boys and we must do something about it.What i dont like is ISPR hiding figures and incidents clear your emotions dear sir it is stupid to argue with a stranger online take a deep breathe analyse what we can do in this scenario do some good on this forum.


----------



## Mrc

bhola record said:


> why is this man so butt hurt? Who hurt him? Attacks are happening on my boys and we must do something about it.What i dont like is ISPR hiding figures and incidents clear your emotions dear sir it is stupid to argue with a stranger online take a deep breathe analyse what we can do in this scenario do some good on this forum.



First rule to fight a war is stop crying...

Secondly I have stated a fact...

The mountainous terrain that has defeated superpowers is being held by a regular army with tanks perched on tops castles and an Airforce on stand by....

So no we are not back to pre raheel sharif era.

We can choke that area in half an hour and on will for next 100 years...

There has been some security incidences but these people will not last long...
Not without holding mountains.. There cannot be an insurgency like this... Its physically impossible 
I m more worried about quetta not having a safe city cctv network than I will ever b about waziristan in this life time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Mrc said:


> This year I don't think there was a single suicide bombing...


Serena Hotel blast.



Mrc said:


> May I ask when was last attack in balochistan in fc ? A month ago?


Two days ago.


Mrc said:


> Occasionally u get ied or snipper attacks... This will also die down soon...


Their frequency has increased from once a week to thrice a day, that's isn't called dying out.


Mrc said:


> May b but compared to month ago?


Then it's only fair you compare attacks in merged districts from a month ago.




Mrc said:


> Is this your wish


No.



Mrc said:


> Today a regular army is holding same terrain and advantage...


Yet can't find who attacked their posts twice in an area less than 4 km² in size.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Moon said:


> Serena Hotel blast.
> 
> 
> Two days ago.
> 
> Their frequency has increased from once a week to thrice a day, that's isn't called dying out.
> 
> Then it's only fair you compare attacks in merged districts from a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> Yet can't find who attacked their posts twice in an area less than 4 km² in size.




I appreciate your feelings its your IQ I have problem with... Please continue


----------



## bhola record

Moon said:


> Yet can't find who attacked their posts twice in an area less than 4 km² in size.


fc must be properly trained man like really proffesionaly even if you have to use PMC.


Mrc said:


> We can choke that area in half an hour and on will for next 100 years...


the efforts to consolidate the residents who have seen so much trauma will get strongly anti state. See my dear special ed friend counter insurgency is not a hammer but a precision surgical instrument you have to use it carefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

bhola record said:


> fc must be properly trained man like really proffesionaly even if you have to use PMC.
> 
> the efforts to consolidate the residents who have seen so much trauma will get strongly anti state. See my dear special ed friend counter insurgency is not a hammer but a precision surgical instrument you have to use it carefully.


Agreed, however the attack in question was on an Army post AFAIK.
And to perform our surgery, we need surgical instruments (mraps, drones, cctvs, large-scale biometric registration, WAMI etc...) Of which sadly we've not deployed.


Mrc said:


> We can choke that area in half an hour and on will for next 100 years...


That's how you get an uprising.


----------



## bhola record

Moon said:


> Agreed, however the attack in question was on an Army post AFAIK.
> And to perform our surgery, we need surgical instruments (mraps, drones, cctvs, large-scale biometric registration, WAMI etc...) Of which sadly we've not deployed.


we can use lrrp more special operations always counter insurgencies were fought and before all these things just need a bright solution on a tactical and broader scale.


----------



## Sifar zero

bhola record said:


> yesterday


No it was a few hours ago.


----------



## bhola record

Sifar zero said:


> No it was a few hours ago.


give me a rifle lets get some revenge.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Mrc

Why do I feel echos of ptm on this forum remains to b seen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> No it was a few hours ago.


Do update please


----------



## Sifar zero

Huffal said:


> Do update please


One soldier was injured when terrorists opened fire at a checkpost located on the Pak Afghan border.


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> One soldier was injured when terrorists opened fire at a checkpost located on the Pak Afghan border.


Thankfully just an injury.


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424419813275934724

Fourth attack today....


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424418249345835010
AQIS commander killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424419813275934724
> 
> Fourth attack today....


Always a stall when it nears 14th august


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Always a stall when it nears 14th august


Hence the importance of projects like Safe City.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Hence the importance of projects like Safe City.


Yup


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424658560324079616


Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424658560324079616


Casualty has risen to 3

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 Terrorist having head money of Rs 3 Millions killed in DI Khan , KP - Aug 2021*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424600596561207296


----------



## bhola record

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *1 Terrorist having head money of Rs 3 Millions killed in DI Khan , KP - Aug 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424600596561207296


name? organistan?


----------



## Moon

bhola record said:


> name? organistan?


AQIS, happened yesterday
We're killing too few of them as compared to the damage they're dealing us. For every terrorist killed, 4 soldiers have been martyred. It shows how bad things really are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

bhola record said:


> name? organistan?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424418249345835010


----------



## Moon

One killed, four injured in grenade blast at Quetta's Eastern Bypass


QUETTA: At least one has lost life and four others sustained wounds following a grenade blast at Quetta's Eastern Bypass area, ARY News reported on




arynews.tv





Third attack in Quetta in 2 days.


----------



## Primus

@Sifar zero 

Have any hits on the BLA, BLF, UBA BRA etc etc have happened yet? Please say yes....


----------



## Sifar zero

Huffal said:


> @Sifar zero
> 
> Have any hits on the BLA, BLF, UBA BRA etc etc have happened yet? Please say yes....


Don't know bro.
A AQIS member was killed yesterday but you already know that.


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> Don't know bro.
> A AQIS member was killed yesterday but you already know that.


Ok. Keep us update if you can. I think we could all do with some good news regarding Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425373852381679617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425373852381679617




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425390574937546755


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426558006792269826


Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426558006792269826


It's BLF btw


----------



## Sifar zero

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426558006792269826
> It's BLF btw


How do you know that its BLF?


----------



## Moon

Sifar zero said:


> How do you know that its BLF?


The next tweet says it


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426794836854820864

Blast targeting police in Lower Dir, 4 personnel injured.
Multiple attacks occuring daily, situation seems out of control. Fencing hasn't stopped anything.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426794836854820864
> 
> Blast targeting police in Lower Dir, 4 personnel injured.
> Multiple attacks occuring daily, situation seems out of control. Fencing hasn't stopped anything.


Its the last stretch. The terrorists fate has been sealed and they know it. Kabul has fallen and so the afghan govt. Expect many desperation attacks now...


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

*Explosion in Lower Dir, four policemen injured*









گھوٹکی میں فائرنگ سے ایک شخص جاں بحق اور خاتون زخمی






www.samaa.tv






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426856580394352645


----------



## Primus

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> *Explosion in Lower Dir, four policemen injured*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> گھوٹکی میں فائرنگ سے ایک شخص جاں بحق اور خاتون زخمی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.samaa.tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426856580394352645


Already posted. Also reported. Absolute freak


----------



## Sifar zero

Search and destroy operations being conducted in KPK, maybe after all the attacks on police high command decided to wake up.
Expect some TTP cells to get neutralized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## python-000

Does someone can explain whats going on in Sindh & in Karachi City & what is the connection between ppp & shia extemist looby & corona virus crises what is going on....


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427869882784362498


----------



## Primus

__





Inter Services Public Relations Pakistan







www.ispr.gov.pk





On night 17/18 August 2021, Pakistan Military post observed and engaged move of terrorists in Kanniguram, South Wazirstan Distt. During intense exchange of fire, one of the terrorists was killed. While responding to terrorist fire, Naib Subedar Sonay Zai (age 42 years, r/o Darazinda, DI Khan), got critically injured and later embraced shahadat.

Search of the area is in progress to eliminate any terrorists found.

Pakistan Army is determined to eliminate the menace of terrorism and such sacrifices of our brave soldiers further strengthen our resolve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## python-000

Ppp trying to creat sectarian crises (FASAD) in Karachi & Sindh & trying to make Karachi as a flashpoint by backing in supporting shia extremisam this crimenals group can do anything for safe & cover its corruption there for it is useing Sindh card & Shia card...


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428770185993916424


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429126713045307405

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 Terrorist killed in an IBO in North Waziristan - Aug 2021 .*

*Security Forces conducted an IBO on reported presence of terrorists in Boya, North Waziristan.*



*Rawalpindi - August 22, 2021
No PR-145/2021-ISPR*



*Security Forces conducted an IBO on reported presence of terrorists in Boya, North Waziristan.
During exchange of fire, one terrorist got killed. Weapon and ammunition recovered from the killed terrorist.
Search of the area is under process to eliminate any other terrorists found in the area.


-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429351296583315458 *





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429157103676047363

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431316491656433672


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431901907870683138

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432744893584191498
Rocket attack on Miranshah Cantt


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432744893584191498
> Rocket attack on Miranshah Cantt


ISKP?


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> ISKP?


The area's a TTP hotspot... Don't know what type of rocket was used though.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> The area's a TTP hotspot... Don't know what type of rocket was used though.


Most probably a 122mm katyusha type rocket. Small warhead, did little damage as it seems. 

Regardless i hope the military leadership understands this as escalation and something drastic is done to make sure it never happens again. We cant rely on the AT to sort out the terrorist issue. Like they said, its our problem. So lets solve it our way then. 


Also many TTP members have become ISKP in the recent weeks. So it probably is them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Most probably a 122mm katyusha type rocket. Small warhead, did little damage as it seems.
> 
> Regardless i hope the military leadership understands this as escalation and something drastic is done to make sure it never happens again. We cant rely on the AT to sort out the terrorist issue. Like they said, its our problem. So lets solve it our way then.
> 
> 
> Also many TTP members have become ISKP in the recent weeks. So it probably is them


Could be a RPG as well, shooter probably winged it. It's range is often extended by users by removing the self-destruct mechanism.
Similar attacks have happened before, a tailor's shop was damaged in the previous attack.
The closest elevation near the school is 1.2KM away, that's more than enough for a modified RPG. 
If a 122mm was used, I guess the damage would be much more and itd be on the news by now. Plus it's not an easy weapon to conceal and fire. It's thin, but very tall. 
Could be the 107mm rocket, used plenty in the region, but then again, the damage doesn't check out.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Could be a RPG as well, shooter probably winged it. It's range is often extended by users by removing the self-destruct mechanism.
> Similar attacks have happened before, a tailor's shop was damaged in the previous attack.
> The closest elevation near the school is 1.2KM away, that's more than enough for a modified RPG.
> If a 122mm was used, I guess the damage would be much more and itd be on the news by now. Plus it's not an easy weapon to conceal and fire. It's thin, but very tall.
> Could be the 107mm rocket, used plenty in the region, but then again, the damage doesn't check out.


Strange


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435231332477587459


----------



## Moon

So I did the maths, there have been 23 martyrdoms since 16th August (number includes SFs only, it's higher if civilians included) and 34 terrorists killed in the same time period, across the country.
Now, here's the thing, there have been 15 attacks on SFs, while 7 attacks launched by SFs on terrorists. This showcases:
(1) A reactive approach, instead of proactive.
(2) Poor intelligence.
(3) Lack of IED defeating strategies (15 martyrdoms on our side happened due to IEDs, including the SVBIED in Quetta).


I placed 16th, as it was the day IEA took over Kabul (and issued orders to stop attacks on neighboring countries), mind you, they were controlling the borders far earlier than that.


Moon said:


> So I did the maths, there have been 23 martyrdoms since 16th August (number includes SFs only, it's higher if civilians included) and 34 terrorists killed in the same time period, across the country.
> Now, here's the thing, there have been 15 attacks on SFs, while 7 attacks launched by SFs on terrorists. This showcases:
> (1) A reactive approach, instead of proactive.
> (2) Poor intelligence.
> (3) Lack of IED defeating strategies (15 martyrdoms on our side happened due to IEDs, including the SVBIED in Quetta).
> 
> 
> I placed 16th, as it was the day IEA took over Kabul (and issued orders to stop attacks on neighboring countries), mind you, they were controlling the borders far earlier than that.


The attacks don't include the rockets or, those that only injured, on both sides.
An average of 1 soldier a day.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> So I did the maths, there have been 23 martyrdoms since 16th August (number includes SFs only, it's higher if civilians included) and 34 terrorists killed in the same time period, across the country.
> Now, here's the thing, there have been 15 attacks on SFs, while 7 attacks launched by SFs on terrorists. This showcases:
> (1) A reactive approach, instead of proactive.
> (2) Poor intelligence.
> (3) Lack of IED defeating strategies (15 martyrdoms on our side happened due to IEDs, including the SVBIED in Quetta).
> 
> 
> I placed 16th, as it was the day IEA took over Kabul (and issued orders to stop attacks on neighboring countries), mind you, they were controlling the borders far earlier than that.
> 
> The attacks don't include the rockets or, those that only injured, on both sides.
> An average of 1 soldier a day.


I dont like this reactive approach. Also the IEA wont stop the TTP or BLA from attacking pakistan. Like they said its our problem.


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> I dont like this reactive approach. Also the IEA wont stop the TTP or BLA from attacking pakistan. Like they said its our problem.


Not really our problem if it's leadership is in Afghanistan.


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435652142728159239

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436360636372500483

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436424179809726464

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436424179809726464


TTP?


----------



## Areesh

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436360636372500483



Mohsin dawar is whining about this operation


----------



## Sifar zero

Areesh said:


> Mohsin dawar is whining about this operation


MDKMKB.


----------



## Areesh

Sifar zero said:


> MDKMKB.



Exactly


----------



## Sifar zero

Mohsin Dawar says this boy is a 9 year old.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436994680500150275


----------



## Primus

Sifar zero said:


> Mohsin Dawar says this boy is 9 year old.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436994680500150275
> View attachment 777426


I forgot pashtun men age different to the rest of the world. Where at age 9, they have a full moustache and beard alongside being 6 foot tall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437377362916782081
One soldier martyred.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437383952994557952


----------



## Moon

Areesh said:


> Mohsin dawar is whining about this operation


Political mileage


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437377362916782081
> One soldier martyred.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437383952994557952


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437264091240935424

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437423077332185092


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437489423332085762


Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437489423332085762


@Sifar zero any idea which terror outfit they belonged to?


----------



## Sifar zero

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437489423332085762
> @Sifar zero any idea which terror outfit they belonged to?


No bro.


----------



## Sifar zero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437791723518926855


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437995757429268481


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438034802305818627
Reports of ambush on military convoy in Ladha. More than half of attacks on military convoys/personnel have happened here (in SWD).


----------



## Areesh

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437995757429268481
> Reports of ambush on military convoy in Ladha. More than half of attacks on military convoys/personnel have happened here (in SWD).



Lanat on people of Waziristan 

May they all die of cancer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437995757429268481
> Reports of ambush on military convoy in Ladha. More than half of attacks on military convoys/personnel have happened here (in SWD).


Again no precautions were taken by SFs to prevent such attacks, despite the trend since last 20 years....


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438187513953366019


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438523735271743489


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438523735271743489




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439832719664496641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439825683409109001



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439598054336761862



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441081840643698691

Reactions: Sad Sad:
4


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441081840643698691


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441081840643698691


Ina Lila hi wa ina lila hi Rajion


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441314340196392962

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441274161565945858

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## python-000

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441081840643698691


Inna LILLAH WA INNA ELALHA RAjeoon...


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441994132558204928


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441868019051925507

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442712120588701699

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442887457427574785


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442897432833003522

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442897432833003522


Big fish getting killed first op in Balochistan and now this.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Moon

Sifar zero said:


> Big fish getting killed first op in Balochistan and now this.


Yep, looks like somethings cooking, these operations began after both groups declined amnesty. Can't be a mere coincidence.
(we still need drones and mraps)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Moon said:


> Yep, looks like somethings cooking, these operations began after both groups declined amnesty. Can't be a mere coincidence.
> (we still need drones and mraps)


TTP accused us of using drones in Waziristan as well.


----------



## Moon

Sifar zero said:


> TTP accused us of using drones in Waziristan as well.


Yeah but I doubt their claims, it's more to do with stirring resentment and trying to explain to their fanboys/masters the Ls they just took. Mind you, we do use drones for border monitoring, one crashed into Afg and was quickly recovered, last year or in 2019.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442897432833003522


Hmm…this may or may not have been a drone strike.


Moon said:


> Yeah but I doubt their claims, it's more to do with stirring resentment and trying to explain to their fanboys/masters the Ls they just took. Mind you, we do use drones for border monitoring, one crashed into Afg and was quickly recovered, last year or in 2019.


I wouldn’t doubt them, The recently purchased army drones have already been used in the region for more than just surveillance, it’s just that we don’t hear about every OP and every strike.


----------



## Moon

iLION12345_1 said:


> I wouldn’t doubt them, The recently purchased army drones have already been used in the region for more than just surveillance, it’s just that we don’t hear about every OP and every strike.


I just feel this statement has very poor legs to stand on, how would TTP know if drones were used? How are they sure it wasn't a gunship? or a jet? or artillery? 
They seem to be making stuff up, a lot of their propaganda is hyperbole.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Moon said:


> I just feel this statement has very poor legs to stand on, how would TTP know if drones were used? How are they sure it wasn't a gunship? or a jet? or artillery?
> They seem to be making stuff up, a lot of their propaganda is hyperbole.


I’m not saying that going off TTPs words, everything they say is propaganda, they were even trying to use a woman killed in one such strike to say that PA was killing innocents when she was a part of their group.

I’m saying that going off the Army’s words. Drone strikes create a bit of a stir, especially among the part of our population that really thinks these guys are “missing persons” and they have to stay wary of that. Plus, any IBO can have drone cover over it, the drone strikes first Then the cleanup crew goes in and combs the area, which is what I was assuming this last op was. The army is definitely using drones (why else would they have bought a large number of CH4Bs?). The issue here is that these drones aren’t available for 24/7 patrolling to the FC who are the ones that often get ambushed (at this point I don’t care if they’re army drones or not, they should just start flying them over FC convoys without asking because the FC doesn’t seem to be getting it’s own).


----------



## sparten

Sifar zero said:


> Big fish getting killed first op in Balochistan and now this.


Guessing the analysts have begun to read the captured intel from Afghanistan.


iLION12345_1 said:


> The army is definitely using drones (why else would they have bought a large number of CH4Bs?)


The _AIr Force_ bought them not the Army. They used (if they are) Burraqs and Shahpar II.


----------



## iLION12345_1

sparten said:


> Guessing the analysts have begun to read the captured intel from Afghanistan.
> 
> The _AIr Force_ bought them not the Army. They used (if they are) Burraqs and Shahpar II.


Nope. The army bought CH4Bs. And Shahpar isn’t an armed drone, the Air Force bought WL-1 and WL-2. Which are not active in the region.


----------



## sparten

iLION12345_1 said:


> Nope. The army bought CH4Bs. And Shahpar isn’t an armed drone, the Air Force bought WL-1 and WL-2. Which are not active in the region.


Original Shahpar isn't. Shahpar II is.


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443096041973329922


iLION12345_1 said:


> Plus, any IBO can have drone cover over it


This is ideally how the drones should be used to minimise risk of Collateral Damage. I remember saying something like this in another thread. Have the men on ground 200-300m from site and let them monitor the situation and ultimately call the strike. And take care of the left overs. 




iLION12345_1 said:


> The army is definitely using drones (why else would they have bought a large number of CH4Bs


Thing is besides a handful in Bhawalpur you can't really see where they are on Sat images. Especially not near the Western border. They're most probably using those smaller unarmed catapult launched drones instead. I'll check the satellite imagery again to confirm.


iLION12345_1 said:


> The issue here is that these drones aren’t available for 24/7 patrolling to the FC who are the ones that often get ambushed (at this point I don’t care if they’re army drones or not, they should just start flying them over FC convoys without asking because the FC doesn’t seem to be getting it’s own).


This is the need of the hour, hopefully something is done about it, plus WAMI and route monitoring. 

Furthermore drones can be placed some 6 hours before the IBO to monitor groups setting up ambushes and what not to make sure the troops don't walk into a trap.


----------



## Moon

A captain was martyred and 2 terrorists were killed in Taank, last night.


----------



## iLION12345_1

sparten said:


> Original Shahpar isn't. Shahpar II is.


Again, No, Shahpar 2 isn’t an armed drone either, not as far as I’m aware. 
Though feel free to correct me if I’m misinformed.


----------



## sparten

iLION12345_1 said:


> Again, No, Shahpar 2 isn’t an armed drone either, not as far as I’m aware.
> Though feel free to correct me if I’m misinformed.


It is.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Captain Sikandar, Jandola, SWTD.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
5


----------



## iLION12345_1

sparten said:


> It is.


It has not been marketed or confirmed as an armed UAV by GIDS, it’s creator or the armed forces, something which they’ve clearly not had issues doing with other UAVs. It could certainly carry weapons owing to its size but it doesn’t at the moment.
However If you have any source to back up your claims then please do show it. Just reiterating a point doesn’t make it fact.


----------



## sparten

BBC report.


> In addition, Pakistan has a Shahpar 2 drone that can fly for up to 14 hours, and which can also be armed.


Shahpar II wasn't even publically announced until long after it was flying. Burraq was not after 3 years.
Shahpar II has performance approaching (though not mathcing) that of a Reaper.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

sparten said:


> BBC report.
> 
> Shahpar II wasn't even publically announced until long after it was flying. Burraq was not after 3 years.
> Shahpar II has performance approaching (though not mathcing) that of a Reaper.


I trust GIDS and Pakistani sources to speak about Shahpar over BBC who know next to nothing about what we have and just go off open sources (that are not accurate themselves). that is to say, you really don’t have a source to back up the claim.
Burraq is presented as an armed drone, with missiles, whenever displayed, why not Shahpar? Why would they market shahpar as a surveillance drone if it’s a UCAV? Because it’s not.


But scratch that, did you just say Shahpar has performance approaching reaper? I am sorry but do you know the performance of the reaper?

Let me put it this way, the reaper could carry 8 Shahpar 2s on its external hardpoints and still have space left over for enough additional weapons to carry out a few precision strikes. The Reaper is over 2.5 times the size of Shahpar 2…

Please…do some research.


----------



## sparten

iLION12345_1 said:


> I trust GIDS and Pakistani sources to speak about Shahpar over BBC who know next to nothing about what we have and just go off open sources (that are not accurate themselves). that is to say, you really don’t have a source to back up the claim.
> Burraq is presented as an armed drone, with missiles, whenever displayed, why not Shahpar? Why would they market shahpar as a surveillance drone if it’s a UCAV? Because it’s not.
> 
> 
> But scratch that, did you just say Shahpar has performance approaching reaper? I am sorry but do you know the performance of the reaper?
> 
> Let me put it this way, the reaper could carry 8 Shahpar 2s on its external hardpoints and still have space left over for enough additional weapons to carry out a few precision strikes. The Reaper is over 2.5 times the size of Shahpar 2…
> 
> Please…do some research.


I really thought deeply, before I wrote this Reply. Since you sound like an obnoxious teenager who memorises stuff from Brochures and then uses those in arguments. But I can’t be too mad, I used to be one, going back to the PDF days 20 years ago. Makes me cringe as I enter middle age.
Lets deal with what you wrote one by one, but first let’s dispense with the silliest bit in your post, that a Repaer could carry 8 Shahpar II…no kt can’, it’s not a B52. The Repear has 7 hard points, and it can carry a little under a 1000 kg, total.

1) As far as GIDS is concerned, they don’t have much if any information, they don’t even have a picture in their brochure, just an illistration.


http://gids.com.pk/GIDS.pdf


So it’s utterly useless.
2) We don’t know much besides endurance (greater than 14 hours, which incidentally is the USAF numbers for the MQ9) and speed.
No idea as to range, load-out, MTOW. It not even clear what type of engine it has, a turboprop or a powerful piston. Or what kind of additional external fuel it can carry and how much.
3) All we have is OSINT about it being used and a picture from the Pak Day parade and that can be used for extrapolation. It’s clear it’s a big air frame, when compared with its older brother, the Shahpar I or even its cousin Burraq. Using that we can at best guesstimate it’s performance, using the square cube law, it has much more internal volume than the afore mentioned UAVs and using their numbers we can make a guess as to the Shahpar II performance, of,course it’s a guess rather than a firm number. 
@Bilal Khan (Quwa) reckons that it’s performance is somewhere between a late model Predator and a Repear and I think that’s a sound guess as any.
When we compare two systems, we compare roles rather than exact minutiae of specificactions, for instance the Blackhawk and Mi17 are often compared, since their roles are similar both are medium lift helicopters even though the Mi17 can carry almost 50 percent more cargo by weight
Shahpar and the Reaper fulfill similar roles and provide similar capabilities, even though the Reaper probably has more advanced specifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

sparten said:


> I really thought deeply, before I wrote this Reply. Since you sound like an obnoxious teenager who memorises stuff from Brochures and then uses those in arguments. But I can’t be too mad, I used to be one, going back to the PDF days 20 years ago. Makes me cringe as I enter middle age.
> Lets deal with what you wrote one by one, but first let’s dispense with the silliest bit in your post, that a Repaer could carry 8 Shahpar II…no kt can’, it’s not a B52. The Repear has 7 hard points, and it can carry a little under a 1000 kg, total.
> 
> 1) As far as GIDS is concerned, they don’t have much if any information, they don’t even have a picture in their brochure, just an illistration.
> 
> 
> http://gids.com.pk/GIDS.pdf
> 
> 
> So it’s utterly useless.
> 2) We don’t know much besides endurance (greater than 14 hours, which incidentally is the USAF numbers for the MQ9) and speed.
> No idea as to range, load-out, MTOW. It not even clear what type of engine it has, a turboprop or a powerful piston. Or what kind of additional external fuel it can carry and how much.
> 3) All we have is OSINT about it being used and a picture from the Pak Day parade and that can be used for extrapolation. It’s clear it’s a big air frame, when compared with its older brother, the Shahpar I or even its cousin Burraq. Using that we can at best guesstimate it’s performance, using the square cube law, it has much more internal volume than the afore mentioned UAVs and using their numbers we can make a guess as to the Shahpar II performance, of,course it’s a guess rather than a firm number.
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) reckons that it’s performance is somewhere between a late model Predator and a Repear and I think that’s a sound guess as any.
> When we compare two systems, we compare roles rather than exact minutiae of specificactions, for instance the Blackhawk and Mi17 are often compared, since their roles are similar both are medium lift helicopters even though the Mi17 can carry almost 50 percent more cargo by weight
> Shahpar and the Reaper fulfill similar roles and provide similar capabilities, even though the Reaper probably has more advanced specifications.


GIDS is the commercial arm of NESCOM's organizations. So, whatever the latter develop and greenlight for export, GIDS does the marketing and (I think) manages the sales side.

I'd add that perhaps one of the bottlenecks with the Shahpar II and PAC MALE UAV is the powerplant. I think both rely on piston-powered engines. However, the Chinese are now marking more powerful turboprop solutions (for export). So I think we may see an acceleration in our drone development in the next 3-5 years. We could potentially see a true Reaper-sized UAV -- if not bigger (5-6-ton-class).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> GIDS is the commercial arm of NESCOM's organizations. So, whatever the latter develop and greenlight for export, GIDS does the marketing and (I think) manages the sales side.
> 
> I'd add that perhaps one of the bottlenecks with the Shahpar II and PAC MALE UAV is the powerplant. I think both rely on piston-powered engines. However, the Chinese are now marking more powerful turboprop solutions (for export). So I think we may see an acceleration in our drone development in the next 3-5 years. We could potentially see a true Reaper-sized UAV -- if not bigger (5-6-ton-class).


Bhai I think we should focus on ceiling service.even 20 hours endurance with 4 hardpoints (similar to PAC UCAV) ,and ceiling service of above 40,000 foot is required for our HALE UCAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443969366542983168


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444205091578384391


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444205091578384391


So HGB group has accepted the ceasefire whereas TTP central hasnt

This is good. The more we wittle down their fighting strength the better. Especially when HGB is one of the most violent groups of the TTP. But im skeptical about it tho. Could be a red herring


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> So HGB group has accepted the ceasefire whereas TTP central hasnt
> 
> This is good. The more we wittle down their fighting strength the better. Especially when HGB is one of the most violent groups of the TTP. But im skeptical about it tho. Could be a red herring


HGB has a history of breaking ceasefires, their most deadly attacks happened during ceasefires. 
None of them should be entertained IMO.


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444226989494263809

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> HGB has a history of breaking ceasefires, their most deadly attacks happened during ceasefires.
> None of them should be entertained IMO.


Then we should take this time to do recce on their hideouts in afghanistan so we can do immediate follow up airstrikes or dronestrikes on them


Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444226989494263809


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Then we should take this time to do recce on their hideouts in afghanistan so we can do immediate follow up airstrikes or dronestrikes on them


With IEA in government, that task has gone from difficult to impossible. 


Huffal said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


What's worrying is, that there are no reports of terrorist deaths, do they happen? Or they've found ways to negate taking casualties entirely?


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> With IEA in government, that task has gone from difficult to impossible.
> 
> What's worrying is, that there are no reports of terrorist deaths, do they happen? Or they've found ways to negate taking casualties entirely?


Well as to repeat what the IEA said, TTP is our problem. So i say lets solve it our way then

Regarding terrorist casualties, during ambushes its hard for the person being ambushed to fight back effectively. 

But terrorist casualties are not always revealed to the public. We should wait till further news comes out

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444226989494263809




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444281612695310339


----------



## Moon

(Data only from KP)
So, from September 1st to October 2nd, 21 soldiers were martyred. Of which 13 wouldn't had been lost had we used MRAPs to counter potential ambushes/IEDs. Furthermore, poor route monitoring/surveillance, could've prevented most of these casualties, especially the 6 today.
16 terrorists were captured alive, while 14 were killed. Had we deployed effective tactics to counter ambushes (MRAPs and COIN-aircrafts or drones or gunships), that number would've been much higher. Only 5 of the 24 were killed during an ambush.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> could've prevented most of these casualties, especially the 6 today.


Hm?


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Hm?





Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444281612695310339


It was a roadside ambush, pickup was targeted by small arms fire and explosives.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444927251250884609


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444927251250884609


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon 

Apparently an operation is going on in N and S waziristan but its being kept from the public


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon
> 
> Apparently an operation is going on in N and S waziristan but its being kept from the public


Any source? Have any terrorists been killed? What about this incident in particular?


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Any source? Have any terrorists been killed? What about this incident in particular?


At this point in time its heresay im afraid. This particular incident i dont know more of. 

Probably just an attempted fire raid gone wrong for the terrorists

@Salza


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> its heresay


:/



Huffal said:


> Probably just an attempted fire raid gone wrong for the terrorists


Looks like a sniper attack to me.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> :/
> 
> 
> Looks like a sniper attack to me.


Could be a sniper attack. Was it crossborder?


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Could be a sniper attack. Was it crossborder?


Nopes, can still be sniper even within the border


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Nopes, can still be sniper even within the border


Lets hope we find and neutralise him then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445366947290419201
Unreliable source, but will update with a better one if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445683654512951297

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Windjammer

FC Balochistan conducted an Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) and successfully eliminated one terrorist of the Indian-backed proxy terrorist organisation BLF, namely SHAYHAQ alias NAKO TALANG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Apparently all of TTP has been united under the new leadership (all 10 groups). The most recent one was of SM group.
Pakistan needs to act fast, adapt quickly to the new threats and counter them.
The current track record of the administration does not inspire confidence at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Apparently all of TTP has been united under the new leadership (all 10 groups). The most recent one was of SM group.
> Pakistan needs to act fast, adapt quickly to the new threats and counter them.
> The current track record of the administration does not inspire confidence at all.


Including HGB group?


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Including HGB group?


Nopes not them.


Moon said:


> Nopes not them.


But if the ceasefire falls through, we'll be fighting them again. And HGB is well known for not keeping their word.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Nopes not them.
> 
> But if the ceasefire falls through, we'll be fighting them again. And HGB is well known for not keeping their word.


HGB is sussy. 

Should the fighting ever reach its height, then all i can say is... Use the airforce. Best medicine will be shock and awe. We tried to negotiate, we tried to settle this peacefully. Saying they dont have to do this. However they made their choice. They chose to fight us. Now its our time to return the favour. Shock and awe boys. 

(and film it as well. I will like to see the effects of a mk84 against a TTP hideout)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

@Foxtrot Alpha 

Well carry on the convo here. 

How the heck is the CAR 15 readily available all over the country?


----------



## Amaa'n

Huffal said:


> @Foxtrot Alpha
> 
> Well carry on the convo here.
> 
> How the heck is the CAR 15 readily available all over the country?


during 90s few pieces landed on our side of the border you will be surprised to see exotics we have in Pakistan.....
all lot of M16A2s are here...many jumped on the tacticool bandwagon and altered their original pieces so they could fit m4 style quadrails....let me see if i can find some pictures in my whatsapp gallery...


----------



## Primus

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> during 90s few pieces landed on our side of the border you will be surprised to see exotics we have in Pakistan.....
> all lot of M16A2s are here...many jumped on the tacticool bandwagon and altered their original pieces so they could fit m4 style quadrails....let me see if i can find some pictures in my whatsapp gallery...


I see. Hasnt there been efforts by the govt/military to seize such weaponry though?


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> HGB is sussy.
> 
> Should the fighting ever reach its height, then all i can say is... Use the airforce. Best medicine will be shock and awe. We tried to negotiate, we tried to settle this peacefully. Saying they dont have to do this. However they made their choice. They chose to fight us. Now its our time to return the favour. Shock and awe boys.
> 
> (and film it as well. I will like to see the effects of a mk84 against a TTP hideout)


The terrorists aren't using hideouts anymore, they're operating directly from their houses. Where they have their wives and children. Hitting them there isn't possible, you can only hunt them when they're outside looking for you. At most you can spy on their hideouts via HUMINT or aerial ISR, or by bugging the whole place.

You can kill them when they're out looking to ambush you, you can kill them when they're planting bombs (route monitoring techniques) and occasionally in IBOs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> The terrorists aren't using hideouts anymore, they're operating directly from their houses. Where they have their wives and children. Hitting them there isn't possible, you can only hunt them when they're outside looking for you. At most you can spy on their hideouts via HUMINT or aerial ISR, or by bugging the whole place.
> 
> You can kill them when they're out looking to ambush you, you can kill them when they're planting bombs (route monitoring techniques) and occasionally in IBOs.


My God.... They are worse than i thought.


----------



## Menace2Society

Moon said:


> The terrorists aren't using hideouts anymore, they're operating directly from their houses. Where they have their wives and children. Hitting them there isn't possible, you can only hunt them when they're outside looking for you. At most you can spy on their hideouts via HUMINT or aerial ISR, or by bugging the whole place.
> 
> You can kill them when they're out looking to ambush you, you can kill them when they're planting bombs (route monitoring techniques) and occasionally in IBOs.



Need leverage.

First move 300k troops into NWFP with tanks.

Push up to the border to squeeze them back into Afghanistan.

Then get the big boys out, not the mortars, get the heavy bombs out and fire a warning shot at Kunar/Nuristan on the outskirts. Lay down your arms. No response, get closer and closer.

For this to work you need full coverage in NWFP, the sleeper cells no doubt will wake up when they hear news and that's when you get them.


----------



## Moon

Menace2Society said:


> First move 300k troops into NWFP with tanks


That'll cost a lot of money, plus leave other parts of the country undefended.


Menace2Society said:


> Push up to the border to squeeze them back into Afghanistan.


These combing operations aren't as simple, terrorists can easily hide in the local population, arms can be stashed across the area.


Menace2Society said:


> Then get the big boys out, not the mortars, get the heavy bombs out and fire a warning shot at Kunar/Nuristan on the outskirts. Lay down your arms. No response, get closer and closer


This will only lead to IEA actively supporting TTP against Pakistan. They have very little to loose compared to us. 


Menace2Society said:


> For this to work you need full coverage in NWFP, the sleeper cells no doubt will wake up when they hear news and that's when you get them.


Getting full coverage is much cheaper than you think. It just needs political and military will. In the era of HAPS, PTDS and other ISR assets it's very cheap compared to full fledged operations.

I'd say, deploy 8500 more troops per district, and place them in 10 FOBs, each with 850 troops. Have them deploy reconnaissance balloons and other WAMI assets (catapult launch drones for ISR etc..) have cameras pointing at every village near a route used by troops to see who's leaving to plant IEDs or landmines. Equip them with MRAPs and other protective gear, and task them to find and destroy IEDs planted on roads. And of course have gunships and UCAVs on standby.

All the while, FC and Army normally conduct their activities in the region. With a slight improvement in their gear.

So basically, you'll have 2 different methods of operations being conducted in the same area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Captain Sikandar Sohail

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Is Hafiz Gul Bahdaur alive???


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446130630471737357

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447641085170397188

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*3 Terrorists killed in CTD raid in Pakpattan , Punjab , Pakistan - October 2021 .*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448159829248385026

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448137527601156110 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 wanted Terrorist killed in IBO of SF's in N Waziristan - ISPR*


*Security forces kill terrorist in North Waziristan
 
October 14, 2021*





Security forces killed a wanted terrorist Arif Ullah alias Dadullah during an intelligence based operation in Mir Ali of Waziristan.
This was stated by ISPR in a statement on Wednesday.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448614985463123968


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448612634148941833


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448607823122808834

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449263627572240384
Not sure if right thread? 

We need a specific thread for monitoring terrorism in KPK. Spectrum of Raad'ul Fasaad is too wide.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449263627572240384
> Not sure if right thread?
> 
> We need a specific thread for monitoring terrorism in KPK. Spectrum of Raad'ul Fasaad is too wide.


Thank goodness he was just injured and there werent any fatalities. Seems like the terrorists are targetting civs now instead of military. Built up frustration from the on going ibos?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Huffal said:


> Thank goodness he was just injured and there werent any fatalities. Seems like the terrorists are targetting civs now instead of military. Built up frustration from the on going ibos?


That too, plus some of forces, particularly the army, are getting pretty hard to successfully attack. 
FC sadly remains vulnerable. Still, with the amount of insurgents that have been killed/captured in the last two months is nothing short of staggering, on top of that, the IEA has started squeezing them too.

When an enemy is at its weakest, it picks on the easiest targets. A sort of farce to make it seem like they’re still powerful.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

iLION12345_1 said:


> That too, plus some of forces, particularly the army, are getting pretty hard to successfully attack.
> FC sadly remains vulnerable. Still, with the amount of insurgents that have been killed/captured in the last two months is nothing short of staggering, on top of that, the IEA has started squeezing them too.
> 
> When an enemy is at its weakest, it picks on the easiest targets. A sort of farce to make it seem like they’re still powerful.


Then we need to hit them harder. Constant drone surveillance on the border to stop cross border movements and ramp up in IBOs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Thank goodness he was just injured and there werent any fatalities. Seems like the terrorists are targetting civs now instead of military. Built up frustration from the on going ibos?


I think targeting local leaders (politicians and tribal elders) was always a part of TTPs and other group's Modus Operandi.
It's too early to say if it's loss of capabilities or their increase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449692843866529795


----------



## Primus

Hearing reports from NWZ of a possible ambush by TTP against army/fc. Ttp claims 5 killed. Awaiting further confirmation


----------



## Moon

A TTP terrorist Dadullah was killed in Spinwam, NWTD.


Huffal said:


> Hearing reports from NWZ of a possible ambush by TTP against army/fc. Ttp claims 5 killed. Awaiting further confirmation


One soldier martyred, two injured.


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> A TTP terrorist Dadullah was killed in Spinwam, NWTD.
> 
> One soldier martyred, two injured.


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon

Ambush gone wrong? @PanzerKiel

Also hearing another report of a TTP ambush against pak army. Surprise surprise they are claiming another 5 soldiers martyred and 3 injured. They supposedly released video evidence but those are 2 seperate ambushes from over a decade ago. Plus its being spred by indians.

Ambushed happened in sheva tehsil

@Sifar zero any comments?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon
> 
> Ambush gone wrong? @PanzerKiel
> 
> Also hearing another report of a TTP ambush against pak army. Surprise surprise they are claiming another 5 soldiers martyred and 3 injured. They supposedly released video evidence but those are 2 seperate ambushes from over a decade ago. Plus its being spred by indians.
> 
> Ambushed happened in sheva tehsil
> 
> @Sifar zero any comments?


The incident I quoted above happened in Sheva, one martyred two injured.


----------



## Primus

Huffal said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon
> 
> Ambush gone wrong? @PanzerKiel
> 
> Also hearing another report of a TTP ambush against pak army. Surprise surprise they are claiming another 5 soldiers martyred and 3 injured. They supposedly released video evidence but those are 2 seperate ambushes from over a decade ago. Plus its being spred by indians.
> 
> Ambushed happened in sheva tehsil
> 
> @Sifar zero any comments?


Ambush in sheva tehsil confirmed 1 soldier shaheed 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449990857084612611


Moon said:


> The incident I quoted above happened in Sheva, one martyred two injured.


Oh... Then that was a different ambush i was talking about then....indian terrorist simp accounts have been going nuts with the propaganda ever since the PAFF ambush against Indian soldiers


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450076700432207875
Terrorist killed in Upper Dir, by CTD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450076700432207875
> Terrorist killed in Upper Dir, by CTD.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450034419973169153


----------



## Moon

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450034419973169153


I think the Ary News has made a mistake. The police report says Bala Dir. Not Peshawar.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> I think the Ary News has made a mistake. The police report says Bala Dir. Not Peshawar.


v true but ARY reported before police press release so some mistakes .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arjunk

Moon said:


> Where they have their wives and children. Hitting them there isn't possible, you can only hunt them when they're outside looking for you.



Incorrect. What you are suggesting is impossible has already been done.


----------



## Primus

1 terrorist neutralised, 1 soldier shaheed, 4 soldiers injured in terror attack


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450746911087026177


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450842917220728836

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450847496184414209


----------



## Primus

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450842917220728836
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450847496184414209


Why did YOU need to post this?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Huffal said:


> Why did YOU need to post this?


a famer always keep an eye on whatever he has sown till it reaps...quiet natural, isnt it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Terrorists fire raid a security forces post in District Kech, Balochistan Troops responded promptly. During exchange of fire, Sepoy Muhammad Qaiser Embraced Shahadat

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR: Two Frontier Corps (FC) soldiers and two policemen embraced martyrdom on Wednesday when their convoy was targeted with an improvised explosives device (IED) blast in Mamund area of Bajaur district.*

According to SHO Mamund, the team was reaching the site of an earlier IED explosion when they were targeted with a similar device planted by the terrorists. The deceased were identified as police driver Samad Khan, constable Noor Rehman and FC soldiers Jamshed and Mudasir.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450870114836955136


----------



## PanzerKiel

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450870114836955136

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450870114836955136





PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 786613
> View attachment 786614
> View attachment 786615




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450903919199195155


----------



## Primus

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 786613
> View attachment 786614
> View attachment 786615


At least they had sneaker game

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451444938160418836


----------



## Riz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451450016116191245We are heading towards failed state ??


----------



## Primus

Riz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451450016116191245We are heading towards failed state ??


A failed state is Somalia...


----------



## Riz

Huffal said:


> A failed state is Somalia...


How many soldiers somalia lost daily ??


----------



## hussain0216

Riz said:


> How many soldiers somalia lost daily ??



Yaar 30,000 people were dying per day from covid in India a few months ago, they lost millions this year

Is the state collapsed?


The vast majority of any violence is concentrated in a few areas namely Waziristan and a few areas of Balochistan

*We are a nation of 220 million people

regardless of all the regional chaos and conflict, we are losing a few hundred security personnel a year to a determined enemy who we are hitting hard

Do you think our state will collapse because we lost a few hundred, when our enemies in India lost millions of people this year and Afghanistan state collapsed?


have some perspective



Afghanistan will have some knock on effects
but the Baloch terrorists and TTP in Afghanistan are now suffering because all afghans are suffering, it is inevitable that they would try to hit us and we will lose forces as we clear the areas, the locals are complicit but we are CHOOSING to do this the hard way and not just bomb them all THIS IS WHATS CAUSING US EXTRA LOSS 

we could just use a tank/Drone/jet/anti tank weapon to bomb a whole house but it would mean collateral damage and that would have political fallout*

WE ARE CHOOSING THE HARD WAY

Play the long game 
That's what PAKISTAN is doing and we are changing the ground reality and out enemies have very little left at the moment


----------



## Primus

Riz said:


> How many soldiers somalia lost daily ??


A lot


----------



## Riz

hussain0216 said:


> Yaar 30,000 people were dying per day from covid in India a few months ago, they lost millions this year
> 
> Is the state collapsed?
> 
> 
> The vast majority of any violence is concentrated in a few areas namely Waziristan and a few areas of Balochistan
> 
> *We are a nation of 220 million people
> 
> regardless of all the regional chaos and conflict, we are losing a few hundred security personnel a year to a determined enemy who we are hitting hard
> 
> Do you think our state will collapse because we lost a few hundred, when our enemies in India lost millions of people this year and Afghanistan state collapsed?
> 
> 
> have some perspective
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan will have some knock on effects
> but the Baloch terrorists and TTP in Afghanistan are now suffering because all afghans are suffering, it is inevitable that they would try to hit us and we will lose forces as we clear the areas, the locals are complicit but we are CHOOSING to do this the hard way and not just bomb them all THIS IS WHATS CAUSING US EXTRA LOSS
> 
> we could just use a tank/Drone/jet/anti tank weapon to bomb a whole house but it would mean collateral damage and that would have political fallout*
> 
> WE ARE CHOOSING THE HARD WAY
> 
> Play the long game
> That's what PAKISTAN is doing and we are changing the ground reality and out enemies have very little left at the moment


When you becomes a father i will ask you how painful its to lose the one who u love most , hum to aisy he sochty hain bhai , whenever i heard we lost soldiers it feels like i lost my own brother or kid


Huffal said:


> A lot


How much somalia defense budget is ? How many troops they have ? Do they have no 1 spy agency? How many nuclear weapons they have ?


----------



## Primus

Riz said:


> How much somalia defense budget is ? How many troops they have ? Do they have no 1 spy agency? How many nuclear weapons they have ?


Somalia is a failed state. Its economy collapsed. The military is sadly weak, the terrorists have better weapomry than them. Pakistan is in no such situation similar to Somalia


----------



## Moon

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451444938160418836




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451470585108877340


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451184388004216839


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps (FC) KP 
Naik Khalil r/o Kohat,(34) & Sepoy Shakir Ullah, r/o Lakki Marwat, (21) Embraced Shahadat

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452527998444388352


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452889986936811526


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452931764180111363

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

3 TTP terrorists incl commander captured

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452993519770034180

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> 3 TTP terrorists incl commander captured
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452993519770034180




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453016841555697676

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453264628105027585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453258611942117378


----------



## Areesh

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453264628105027585
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453258611942117378



Pakistan needs to get tough with Afghan Taliban about TTP

Or else. Just shut everything down with this country. We have till now shown cowardice only

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Areesh said:


> Pakistan needs to get tough with Afghan Taliban about TTP
> 
> Or else. Just shut everything down with this country. We have till now shown cowardice only


Thing is what I am hearing has worried me even more. One source says that TTP is not crossing the border. These are old sleeper cells which have become active. So the real question is what we did in that operation. How come we missed so many ? And yes Pakistan needs to help Afghanistan against ISIS K and in return ask them to hand over TTP leadership or get rid of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

October 27, 2021








PHOTO: ISPR

At least two soldiers of Frontier Corps (FC) embraced martyrdom when the troops intercepted terrorists attempting to cross the fence along the Pak-Afghan border in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa's Kurram district, the military said.

According to Inter Services Public relations (ISPR), the incident occurred on the night between October 26 and 27. "Troops initiated a prompt response and thwarted the attempted illegal crossing by engaging the terrorists," it added.

The ISPR said that during the intense fire exchange, 24-year-old Lance Naik Asad from Kurram and 21-year-old Sepoy Asif from Lakki Marwat embraced martyrdom.


----------



## Moon

Soldier martyred in DattaKhel IED attack. NWD.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453983226859491330


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453983226859491330


Tf are they getting all these land mines from? Hope they find the terrorists who did this


----------



## Moon

Huffal said:


> Tf are they getting all these land mines from? Hope they find the terrorists who did this


Pressure plate IEDs, homemade etc... And as for where? Afghanistan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454014280425250821
CTD kills 2 terrorists in NWD, Spinwam

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> Pressure plate IEDs, homemade etc... And as for where? Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454014280425250821
> CTD kills 2 terrorists in NWD, Spinwam


*2 Terrorists killed by SF's in N Waziristan - 29th OCT 2021 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454027306599698439


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454016798236553221

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454374549571702786

4 Terrorists arrested in Landi Kotal.


----------



## Tomcats

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454374549571702786
> 
> 4 Terrorists arrested in Landi Kotal.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454368817556205568

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Essentially an IED making factory.


Tomcats said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454368817556205568


----------



## Primus

According to the BLA (Hakkal), they have done an IED attack against a Pak army post. They claim 2 soldiers martyred another injured.

Anyone can verify whether this is real or not? 

@Moon
@PanzerKiel
@Sifar zero

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454755063344336898


----------



## Moon

Since October 3rd, in KP and Punjab, 20 security personnel were martyred. Of which 9 could've been avoided had MRAPs or armored vehicles been used (4 in Bajaur, 4 in Lakki Marwat). This number does not include the 8 martyred during TLP protests....
In the same time, 18 terrorists were killed, and a further 7 captured. This comes during an alleged 20 day ceasefire between PA and HGB group.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455395833046867968
4 TTP members neutralised by CTD in Thall

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455395833046867968
> 4 TTP members neutralised by CTD in Thall




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455417036893470720


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455422466654973954

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455423144232095744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455437809817358347

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAPOSITIVE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456545069423603712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456545455966461990

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456524703162638344


----------



## Primus

INDIAPOSITIVE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456545069423603712
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456545455966461990
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456524703162638344


You are a freak

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Huffal said:


> You are a freak


If one destroyed mobile tower implies that Waziristan has not been cleared, what does the destruction of 1500 towers in Indian Punjab imply?? It might imply that INdian Punjab is no more part of India....


More than 1,500 of Reliance Jio's 9,000 telecom towers in Punjab have been put out of action, allegedly by farmers protesting against the farm laws, disrupting service in parts of the state. A representative of the telecom company told NDTV that the towers have taken a hit due to physical damage, power disruption or theft of generator.

Chief Minister Captain Amarinder Singh issued a stern warning on Monday against vandalisation of mobile towers and disruption of telecom services in the state, and asked the police to take strict action in such cases.









1,500 Mobile Towers Damaged In Punjab Amid Farmers' Anger Against Jio, Amarinder Singh Issues Warning


More than 1,500 of Reliance Jio's 9,000 telecom towers in Punjab have been put out of action, allegedly by farmers protesting against the farm laws, disrupting service in parts of the state. A representative of the telecom company told NDTV that the towers have taken a hit due to physical...




www.ndtv.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343561341957632005

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343539301527691264








Farmers' protest: Over 1,500 telecom towers damaged by agitating farmers in Punjab, services hit


Protesting farmers have destroyed more than 1,500 telecom towers in Punjab during their agitation against the Centre's farm laws that has been going on for over a month now. This has disrupting services in some pockets, sources said.




www.indiatoday.in

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456593968058277888
@INDIAPOSITIVE 

Cry

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456626129536684046

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456980135085629443

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457385229178527749
Huge cache, probably the largest this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457385229178527749
> Huge cache, probably the largest this year?


Are those tandem heat projectiles? @PanzerKiel


----------



## Type59

Huffal said:


> Are those tandem heat projectiles? @PanzerKiel



Mortars. Look like tandem warheads though.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Huffal said:


> Are those tandem heat projectiles? @PanzerKiel


Mortars...


----------



## R Wing

PanzerKiel said:


> Mortars...



Can these IBOs yield lasting peace considering they are divorced from an external covert action strategy (e.g. escalating proxy warfare in India and kinetic covert action against Indian offrs directly involved in supporting anti-Pak terrorists)? 

If you keep whacking the daaku that comes to your house and not the gangster and his foreign supporters sitting beyond your borders, is that even a strategy? 

India is presenting proxy warfare opportunities on a silver platter, and yet we can't properly exploit anything --- just give Powerpoint presentations on 'fault lines' (I have sat through too many).

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

PanzerKiel said:


> Mortars...


Strange looking mortar

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Huffal said:


> Strange looking mortar


No Mortars are visible, only these mortar rounds, generally used in clusters as part of IEDS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

PanzerKiel said:


> No Mortars are visible, only these mortar rounds, generally used in clusters as part of IEDS.



The ones above rpg 7 are mortars. They have a big probe sticking out of warhead. Never seen mortars like that.


----------



## Primus

PanzerKiel said:


> No Mortars are visible, only these mortar rounds, generally used in clusters as part of IEDS.





Type59 said:


> The ones above rpg 7 are mortars. They have a big probe sticking out of warhead. Never seen mortars like that.


What sort of mortar rounds are they? Never seen those before


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457681264476106758

3 terrorists killed by CTD in Bannu IBO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Type59 said:


> The ones above rpg 7 are mortars. They have a big probe sticking out of warhead. Never seen mortars like that.


On the right of RPG rounds are Mortar rounds, not Mortars...... Above RPG 7 rounds are some rifles and an 83 mm RCL gun.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457385229178527749
> Huge cache, probably the largest this year?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457387418731139073


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457344938769850376



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457677234311925765

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> On the right of RPG rounds are Mortar rounds, not Mortars...... Above RPG 7 rounds are some rifles and an 83 mm RCL gun.


This angle makes it clearer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

PanzerKiel said:


> This angle makes it clearer.
> View attachment 791372


Amazing that these were transported up and down unchecked inside Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457385229178527749
> Huge cache, probably the largest this year?


Are those en bloc clips on the the top right?


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457964169932705795Chakwal, Punjab
Sleeper cell? Looks like AQIS or something...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457830533665280001


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Moon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457681264476106758
> 
> 3 terrorists killed by CTD in Bannu IBO




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457692866751438852

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458397590286860290
Soldier martyred in Jamrud

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458496259166191617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459406377055621121
2 Policemen Martyred in Bajaur IED attack

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On 13 Nov 21, based on intelligence, presence of externally supported terrorists in surroundings of Turbat, security forces conducted an operation in Hoshab area, Balochistan Security Forces surrounded Terrorists, during engagement, terrorists suffered heavy losses.

Two soldiers, Sepoy Ramzan resident of District Sargodha and Lance Naik Liaqat lqbal resident of District Swabi sacrificed their lives fighting valiantly.

In another related incident, while clearing an Improvised Explosive Device planted by terrorists along a route..


----------



## ghazi52

A group of terrorists, in a cowardly attack, targeted a patrolling Party of security forces in Panjgur area, along Pakistan-Iran border. During heavy exchange of fire, Sepoy Jalil Khan resident of DI Khan sacrificed his life fighting valiantly.


----------



## ghazi52

A group of externally sponsored terrorists opened fire on a security forces check post near Tump,#Balochistan During exchange 2 soldiers, Sepoy Naseeb Ullah r/o Kharan & Sepoy Insha Allah r/o Lakki Marwat sacrificed their lives fighting valiantly.


----------



## Moon

2 soldiers martyred in DattaKhel NWD, mind you, this place is a TTP hotspot. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464606455143845889So far (since 11th November) several police officer in KP have been martyred in attacks claimed by Daesh, and few that remained unclaimed, including two in SWD and Bajaur. 
All on local news.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Two soldiers martyred in exchange of fire in North Waziristan, says ISPR*


Search operation has been launched to eliminate terrorists, says ISPR

BR Web Desk 
27 Nov 2021








*Two soldiers were martyred after terrorists opened fire on a checkpost of security forces in the Datta Khel town of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa's North Waziristan district, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement on Saturday.*

During the exchange of firing, 27-year-old Naik Rehman, a resident of Chitral, and 22-year-old Lance Naik Arif, a resident of Tank, were martyred, the ISPR said.

The military's media affairs wing said a search was being carried out in the area to "eliminate any terrorists found" there.
On Wednesday, two soldiers were martyred when militants opened fire on a check post in Tump, Balochistan.


Last week, three army soldiers also embraced martyrdom during separate incidents of an intelligence-based operation (IBO) and while clearing an improvised explosive device (IED) in Balochistan.

"On being surrounded by the security forces, an engagement ensued, in which terrorists suffered heavy losses," the army's media wing said, adding that during the crossfire, two soldiers embraced martyrdom.

The martyred soldiers were identified as Sepoy Ramzan, a resident of district Sargodha and Lance Naik Liaquat Iqbal, a resident of district Swabi.


----------



## Moon

Two soldiers injured in Main Mir Ali Bazaar.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464972309676974080
One most ask, how on Earth are attacks being carried out in the main bazaar, without any perpetrators being caught.... How blind is our intelligence?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466076460251328518


----------



## Moon

Policeman martyred, another injured in Tank.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469555774355611648

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Policeman martyred, another injured in Tank.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469555774355611648


Ceasefire is done for then. @bhola record get them


----------



## Moon

Another policeman martyred in Tank.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469927237847764992

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> Another policeman martyred in Tank.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469927237847764992


Coward scum...


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*2 highly wanted gangsters killed & 2 terrorists arrested in KP , Pakistan - Dec 2021*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469957586271322112


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469933044748460034


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469971140395294720


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469932811490672643


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469934143266037766


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469935282661298180

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cop on polio duty martyred in KP's Tank district*

BR Web Desk
12 Dec 2021








*A security official deployed to provide security to polio vaccination teams was martyred in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa's Tank district on Sunday.*

Following the incident, police and security personnel reached the site and launched a search operation.

This is the second attack in two days on polio teams in Tank.

On Sunday, a policeman was martyred and an officer of Frontier Constabulary (FC) was injured in a gun attack in the same district.

Sunday's attack was claimed by the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).

On Thursday, TTP declared an end to a month-long ceasefire, accusing the government of breaching terms, including a prisoner release agreement and the formation of negotiating committees.

Last week, Prime Minister Imran Khan had directed the district governments to take responsibility to initiate deterrent legal action in cases of harassment or attacks on polio workers.


----------



## Moon

Soldier martyred, another injured in Spinwam, NWD; IED attack.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469923082525720582


Imran Khan said:


> LAE guys should nto waste their lives for thsi BS . imran khan say they are brothers . ISI release ahsan ullah and hundreds others . why poor LAE guys die for this drama ? for example TLP police die for nothig next day state honored rizvi and release him with flowers . these ops are drama only .


1000% agreed, one moment they expect soldiers/LEAs to maintain law and order against violent terrorist groups. 
Then they say they don't believe in a military solution, and not only stop action against these groups, but also patronise and propogate their ideologies.
While the commons soldier/police officer dies on duty. 
At this point, if IK does not believe in a military solution, he should order LEAs to head back to their barracks and fire his personal security detail. And this goes out to everyone who wants LEAs to stop working, from Baloch Sardars who use Levies as their personal guard, to mullahs who use Madrassah kids as their bodyguards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A group of terrorists targeted a Security Forces post along Pakistan-Iran border in Abdoi Sector, #Balochistan During heavy exchange of fire,
Lance Naik Zaheer Ahmed r/o Nushki Embraced Martyrdom fighting valiantly..


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470788769796304908
Soldier martyred in IED attack.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

2 soldiers martyred and 2 injured. 2 civilians as well. In Bajaur. Happened while fence was being installed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471152161618903040
In Lakki Marwat an Intelligence officer was martyred.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471154232636194821

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 high profile Terrorist commander killed by SF's in DI Khan , KP , Pakistan - 16th Dec 2021 *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471442483385016320




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471362491577950208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> 2 soldiers martyred and 2 injured. 2 civilians as well. In Bajaur. Happened while fence was being installed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471152161618903040
> In Lakki Marwat an Intelligence officer was martyred.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471154232636194821


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*2 Terrorists killed by SF's in IBO in North Waziristan - Dec 2021 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472152392023961603

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472161816956579842



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472154013076500482


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472153163805429761

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

2 terrorists killed in NWD IBO

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472153163805429761


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Imp Terrorist commander killed in SF's IBO in Bajaur , KP , Pakistan - Dec 2021 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472202470441033735



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472197971164942351


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472186565757710340



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472190197391634439



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472190602355916811

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472251419449118730

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

Moon said:


> 2 terrorists killed in NWD IBO
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472153163805429761




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472571960404197384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472576309746352128


----------



## Faqirze

Pak authorities arrested 9 suspected IS, TTP terrorists in Punjab


Lahore [Pakistan], December 20 (ANI): The Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) of Pakistan's Punjab claimed on Saturday that they have arrested nine suspected terrorists belonging to Pakistan Taliban and Islamic State from different districts of the province.




www.aninews.in




LOL the TTP is getting so desperate to the point they are allying with their arch enemy ISKP to attempt to stage attacks. Unfortunately they don't have the Indian consulates across the border anymore so they cant do a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*3 ISKP Terrorists incl Commander killed by SF's in Peshawar , Pakistan - Dec 2021*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472842394676731904


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472824043359375361



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472829265691525120



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472828369553268736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Faqirze said:


> Pak authorities arrested 9 suspected IS, TTP terrorists in Punjab
> 
> 
> Lahore [Pakistan], December 20 (ANI): The Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) of Pakistan's Punjab claimed on Saturday that they have arrested nine suspected terrorists belonging to Pakistan Taliban and Islamic State from different districts of the province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aninews.in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the TTP is getting so desperate to the point they are allying with their arch enemy ISKP to attempt to stage attacks. Unfortunately they don't have the Indian consulates across the border anymore so they cant do a thing.


Best part is, the indians have reported it. So more indians will be in pain now. 

Also they allied themselves with ISKP? If so good news for us. Because now they are 100% a target for Pakistan, Afghanistan and even the USA. Hoping to see some good news in the future InshAllah 👀

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472811952275611649
@PanzerKiel @Moon @Sifar zero

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472931078444924931
Can anyone confirm this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

no matter how many operations we do until we did not close nursuries of terror it will nt solved

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474061736756011011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## python-000

Imran Khan said:


> no matter how many operations we do until we did not close nursuries of terror it will nt solved
> 
> View attachment 802952
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 802953


What do you say about these extremist nursuries...


----------



## Areesh

Imran Khan said:


> no matter how many operations we do until we did not close nursuries of terror it will nt solved
> 
> View attachment 802952
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 802953



Hopefully these are not just slogans and jamiat boys take good care of surkhas

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## bhola record

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474061736756011011


why dont we have ctd waziristan rn?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

bhola record said:


> why dont we have ctd waziristan rn?


Hm? 

Also good to see you back. Hows life been?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

Huffal said:


> Hm?
> 
> Also good to see you back. Hows life been?


busy sir g but alhumdulilah what about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

bhola record said:


> busy sir g but alhumdulilah what about you?


Alhamdulillah lifes been good. Good to see you again

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Terrorists targeted a Securtiy Forces check post in District Kech in Balochistan .
During the exchange of fire, Lance Naik Manzar Abbas, r/o Khushab and Sepoy Abdul Fateh, r/o Khuzdar, Embraced Shahadat.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Soldier martyred in attack on check post in North Waziristan: ISPR*

BR Web Desk 
25 Dec 2021







*One soldier was martyred when terrorists attacked a security forces check post in Shewa, North Waziristan District, the military's media affairs wing said on Saturday.*

According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Naik Noor Merjan, resident of Kurram, embraced martyrdom during the exchange of fire with the terrorists.

"Army troops initiated a prompt response and effectively engaged the terrorists' location," the statement said.

The ISPR said a follow-up operation was in progress in the area to search for the terrorists.

"Clearance of the area is being carried out to eliminate any terrorists found in the area," the statement added.

On Friday, at least two soldiers were martyred after terrorists opened fire on a check post of security forces in District Kech, Balochistan.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*4 Soldiers Martyred while 2 terrorists killed & 1 arrested in Tank , KP , Pakistan - Dec 2021 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476855065281540102



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476823948906188802




*Two terrorists killed in Tank IBO

December 31, 2021*





Two terrorists were killed in an intelligence based operations in Tank.
The Security forces conducted the IBO on reported presence of terrorists in Tank during which weapons and ammunition were also recovered.
Terrorists identified as Shahzeb alias Zakir and Daniyal were involved in terrorist activities against security forces, target killing and kidnapping for ransom.
In an another operation, Security Forces conducted IBO in Mir Ali area of North Waziristan district on reported presence of terrorists.
One terrorist apprehended along with weapons and ammunition. During intense exchange of fire, four soldiers embraced shahadat.
*PM express deep sorrow over the loss of four soldiers martyred in operation of Mir Ali, Miranshah*
Prime Minister Imran Khan has expressed deep sorrow over the loss of four soldiers who were martyred in an operation in Mir Ali Miranshah.
The Prime Minister while condemning terrorist attack on Army said that coward enemy is fighting with a brave and resolute nation which stands united in difficult time.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476621995693551621


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478705097769209857


----------



## ghazi52

*Director-General Inter-Services Public Relations (DG ISPR) Maj Gen Babar Iftikhar has said that talks with the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) are on hold, adding that Pakistan will continue its operations to take them on "until they get rid of the menace".*

Addressing a press conference on Wednesday, the DG ISPR said that the ceasefire expired on December 9 last year, adding that Pakistan started talking to TTP at the request of Afghanistan's present rulers.

"The ceasefire was a confidence-building measure taken ahead of talks with these violent non-state actors on the request of the current Afghan government," he said.

However, he said there were some problems and conditions that were non-negotiable from our side and "so there is no ceasefire".

"There is no ceasefire, we are fighting, we are taking them on and are conducting operations everyday and we will continue to do so till the time we get rid of this menace."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Radd-ul-Fasaad Operation*

While talking about Radd-ul-Fasaad Operation in the year 2021, the major general said that 6,000 intelligence based operations were carried out which helped dismantle terrorist networks. The DG ISPR added that on the basis of 890 threat alerts issued by the intelligence agencies during this period, about 70% possible terror threats were averted.

The DG ISPR also said that no armed person or group can be allowed to take law into their hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478705097769209857




*2 Soldiers Martyred & 2 TTP terrorists killed , 3 apprehended , 1 surrendered in 2 IBO's in Tank & South Waziristan - Jan 2022 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478989444330012672


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478780979883954181


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478781062406934535

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478781694228549636

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478705097769209857





Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *2 Soldiers Martyred & 4 TTP terrorists killed in IBO in South Waziristan - Jan 2022 .*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478751267451199494
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478751599711428611




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478705097769209857


----------



## Akatosh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478756278537228291

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Primus

Akatosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478756278537228291


What a saddo....


----------



## Primus

Kingdom come said:


> Disgusts me how depraved and idiotic this is


Dude literally quotes news which already posted. Doesnt post about the operation itself, rather the casualties. The bakht should care about the 2 soldiers killed in an IED, 2-3 soldiers killed in a bus crash and a major committing suicide rather than caring for our own. Bearing in mind all that happened within the week


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*2 TTP terrorists killed by SF's in an IBO in KP , Pakistan - Jan 2022 .*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479750493492629506


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479850780173774853


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479793076000362502



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479721330362753024

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479907539403919377

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Muhammad Khurrasani spokesperson of TTP killed in Afghanistan - PTV News*





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480537518672125953



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480534406297178119




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480594331002146817




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480544502825865218



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480558280107769865




        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480945875572699141
4 BLA terrorists captured incl cmdr 

Weaponry recovered as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Explosives incl suicide jackets recovered buried underground in an IBO in KP , Pakistan - Jan 2022*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480791418838962177


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480790828192870402

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480789342520020996


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480789725682278403 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480851987751186436


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480851991224012800

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 high profile terrorist killed & 2 arrested in North Waziristan in an IBO - PTV News*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482016730549571591



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482016737004601346




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482019196842168322



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482021646324350977

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*2 ISKP Terrorists arrested with explosives in KP , Pakistan - Jan 2022*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481886211086209024




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481893374357561347



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481889235019964417


*while in an another operation huge cache of Explosives and arms were recovered





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481996603523227649 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

3 soldiers injured in IED blast


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482304989955514371

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*3 Terrorists incl 2 involved in Martyring FC soldier killed by SF's - Jan 2022 .*


*Father of Martyred FC soldier meeting with then IG FC Balochistan ( Now DG ISI ) . Salute to this brave Father who gave 3 sons for this Motherland .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482439204000907268



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482616935372271616



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482614817592684546

*Lakki Marwat police gun down three proclaimed offenders*
By: *News Desk* *Published: 10:33 AM, 16 Jan, 2022*






*File photo.*
Police in Lakki Marwat have shot dead three alleged proclaimed offenders (POs) in two separate encounters, reported 24NewsHD TV channel on Sunday.
*Police** said in one of the encounters, which took place on the mountains of Sherry Khail area, Commander Abdur Rauf and Suleman were killed both of whom were wanted in connection with the kidnapping and the murder of Frontier Constabulary (FC) personnel Rafiullah.*
While in the second encounter, police added, a ‘dreaded’ PO, Waheed, was killed, who was wanted in connection with 18 cases, including that of murder, attempt to murder and police encounters.
The Force further said that Waheed had the bounty of Rs1 million on his head.
_*Reporter Farhatullah Babar*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482626672566358017


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*3 Policemen & 1 Soldier Martyred while 4 Terrorists & 2 MW criminals killed in 4 diff attacks & encounters - Jan 2022*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483162579971289094

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483421993525563397

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483424147929985037


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483350728706072582



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483294710680674305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483373087123021825

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Security Forces conducted an Intelligence Based Operation on reported presence of terrorists in Thal, North Waziristan District.

During intense exchange of fire, two terrorists Ghayoor and Bahauddin killed..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

ghazi52 said:


> Security Forces conducted an Intelligence Based Operation on reported presence of terrorists in Thal, North Waziristan District.
> 
> During intense exchange of fire, two terrorists Ghayoor and Bahauddin killed..
> 
> View attachment 809599


Handcuffs? Wtf for?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CTD neutralized a senior Islamic State of Khurasan (IS-K) founding member, Bilal. in KP , Pakistan - Jan 2022*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483824091928870922



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483884956812455937


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483884967793147904



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483884970360057856





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484080758683697154

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

large quantity of weapons & IED material recovered in 2 diff IBO's - Jan 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485123801570492417


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485123813683642374



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484256492648026112



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485129031511064589

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> large quantity of weapons & IED material recovered in 2 diff IBO's - Jan 2022 .​
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485123801570492417
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485123813683642374
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484256492648026112
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485129031511064589



Where are they getting the arms from? Track down the gunrunners


----------



## Khan_21

Why cant we have a ban on guns in Pakistan? Will be a mammoth task but not something impossible. It will also bring down homicide rates in the country where people kill each other for petty little things with no access to guns we can prevent that from happening.


----------



## ghazi52

*Security forces killed a terrorist named Saddam in Spinwam area of North Waziristan district, the military said in a statement on Wednesday.*

According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Saddam was killed during an intelligence-based operation (IBO) on the reported presence of terrorists.

"During intense exchange of fire, terrorist Saddam was killed. Weapon and ammunition [were] recovered from [the] terrorist," it added.

The ISPR said that Saddam was an expert in planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and also involved in terrorist activities, target killings and kidnapping for ransom.

On January 18, two terrorists were killed in an exchange of fire during an IBO in the Thal area of the district.

"Security forces conducted an intelligence-based operation on the reported presence of terrorists," the ISPR said in a statement.

"During intense exchange of fire, two terrorists, Ghayoor and Bahauddin got killed," it added. "A large number of weapons and ammunition was also recovered from the terrorists."

Earlier in January, security forces had killed one terrorist and apprehended two others during an IBO in Miranshah.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> *Security forces killed a terrorist named Saddam in Spinwam area of North Waziristan district, the military said in a statement on Wednesday.*
> 
> According to the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Saddam was killed during an intelligence-based operation (IBO) on the reported presence of terrorists.
> 
> "During intense exchange of fire, terrorist Saddam was killed. Weapon and ammunition [were] recovered from [the] terrorist," it added.
> 
> The ISPR said that Saddam was an expert in planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) and also involved in terrorist activities, target killings and kidnapping for ransom.
> 
> On January 18, two terrorists were killed in an exchange of fire during an IBO in the Thal area of the district.
> 
> "Security forces conducted an intelligence-based operation on the reported presence of terrorists," the ISPR said in a statement.
> 
> "During intense exchange of fire, two terrorists, Ghayoor and Bahauddin got killed," it added. "A large number of weapons and ammunition was also recovered from the terrorists."
> 
> Earlier in January, security forces had killed one terrorist and apprehended two others during an IBO in Miranshah.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486534430344765442


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486343296595251204


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486620429653581825


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Turbat and spent complete day with troops.
COAS given a comprehensive brief at HQ FC Balochistan (South) on prevailing security situation, Pak-Iran Border Fencing & measures taken to counter hostile efforts…


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Important TTP commander killed in Afghanistan - Jan 2022 .​
کالعدم ٹی ٹی پی کا دہشتگرد کمانڈر رفیع اللہ مارا گیا​

*ویب ڈیسک* * 31 جنوری 2022*




*اسلام آباد : کالعدم تحریک طالبان پاکستان (ٹی ٹی پی) میں پیسہ اورعہدوں کے معاملے پر مختلف گروہوں کی شدید لڑائی شدت اختیار کرگئی۔*
ہوس، لالچ اور اختیارات کے حصول کی جنگ میں ٹی ٹی پی کا مطلوب کمانڈر رفیع اللہ مارا گیا، مطلوب کمانڈر دہشت گرد رفیع اللہ نے اپنے کئی کوڈ نام رکھے ہوئے تھے۔

اس حوالے سے ذرائع کا کہنا ہے کہ رفیع اللہ این ڈی ایس، داعش اور مختلف بلوچ دہشت گرد تنظیموں کی معاونت بھی کر رہا تھا۔
اس کے علاوہ کمانڈر رفیع اللہ سال2011سے ملک بھر میں ہونے والی متعدد دہشت گردانہ کارروائیوں میں بھی ملوث رہا تھا۔
ذرائع کے مطابق تربیت یافتہ خود کش بمباروں کی ہرممکن معاونت اور انہیں ایک جگہ سے دوسری جگہ منتقل کرنا بھی رفیع اللہ کا کام تھا۔
کمانڈر رفیع اللہ سول اسپتال کوئٹہ میں خودکش بمبار تیار کرنے کا سہولت کار تھا، اس کے علاوہ اسلام آباد میں سرینہ ہوٹل پرخود کش بمبار پہنچانے میں بھی اسی کی معاونت حاصل تھی۔
ذرائع کا مزید کہنا ہے کہ کمانڈر رفیع اللہ قانون نافذ کرنے والے اداروں پر حملے میں بھی ملوث تھا، مختلف ڈاکٹروں کے اغواء برائے تاوان وصولی میں بھی دہشت گرد رفیع اللہ ملوث تھا۔



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488129753395699714


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488132640595140619


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488132642839183360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Security Forces conducted an Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) on reported presence of terrorists in the area of Dossali, North Waziristan District.

During intense exchange of fire, terrorist Mobeen as Majrooh killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488057731521171457

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488513449047072772


----------



## ghazi52

Security Forces conducted an IBO in Ghulam Khan Khel, North Waziristan District, on reports of a terrorists' hide out in the area. During search of the area, large quantity of weapons, ammunition and Improvised Explosive Devices were recovered from the terrorists' hide.


----------



## ghazi52

Sacrificing their lives for our liberties. There is NO bigger sacrifice then giving up your life. We will NOT forget. Our Heroes #Balochistan #Panjgoor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489815209426444288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*3 Terrorists killed in IBO in Balochistan - Feb 2022 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489637645592539141



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489626586919886852



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489626592724799491



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489626598974398466

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At least five soldiers of the Pakistan Army embraced martyrdom when terrorists from inside Afghanistan opened fire on Pakistani troops across the international border in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa's Kurram district on Sunday, the military said.

According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Pakistani troops responded in a befitting manner, adding that terrorists suffered heavy causalities, as per the intelligence reports.

During the fire exchange, Lance Naik Ajab Noor (resident of Karachi, age 34 years), Sepoy Ziaullah Khan (resident of Lakki Marwat, age 22 years), Sepoy Naheed Iqbal (resident of Karak, age 23 years), Sepoy Sameerullah Khan (resident of Bannu, age 18 years) and Sepoy Sajid Ali (resident of Bahawalnagar, age 27 years) embraced martyrdom, said the military's media wing.


----------



## ghazi52

Grenade blast kills one in Dera Murad Jamali​
CTD says five people also injured after unidentified assailants hurled hand grenade at a bus stand in Balochistan town

Our Correspondent
February 08, 2022






*QUETTA: ... *At least one person was killed and five others severely injured on Tuesday in a grenade blast in Balochistan’s Dera Murad Jamali town.

According to the Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) spokesperson, a hand grenade was hurled at a bus stand by unidentified attackers in the evening.

Police teams and the bomb disposal squad reached the blast site after being informed about the incident, cordoned off the area to collect evidence.
Further investigation into the incident is currently underway.

Last week, the security forces completed the clearance operations which were launched after terrorists attacked their camps in Panjgur and Naushki districts of the province.

Twenty terrorists were killed during the operations while nine security personnel embraced martyrdom, military’s media wing, the ISPR, said in a statement.

“Both [of the] attacks were repulsed successfully by the prompt response from troops at both locations,” it said.

Earlier today, Prime Minister Imran Khan, while paying tribute to the troops who foiled attacks on security installations in Balochistan, said no acts of terror can deter the Pakistani nation from moving forward as it was very strong and resilient.

Addressing officers and jawans of the Frontier Corps and Pakistan Rangers in Nushki, the prime minister vowed to give a befitting response to the terrorists who were trying to hamper the pace of progress, particularly in Balochistan.

Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa, federal ministers and senior commanders were also present on the occasion.


----------



## ghazi52

On night of 8/9 February 2022, exchange of fire took place between Security Forces & terrorists in area of Shewa, North Waziristan District. 
During intense exchange of fire, terrorist Irfan alias Abu Darda killed. Weapons & ammunition also recovered ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Panjgur, Balochistan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Suicide Bomber attempted to enter a military post in Dossali, North Waziristan District by firing a weapon & hurling a grenade. Our troops were already on high alert & initiated an immediate response & returning fire. Resultantly, killing the terrorist,.








The terrorist was identified as Sharif, he remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces. The Locals appreciated the prompt response of the security forces & expressed their full support to eliminate the menace of terrorism from the area

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
6


----------



## ARMalik

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 815519
> View attachment 815520
> View attachment 815521
> View attachment 815522



*I have only one question --- Where are TTP HIDING?? Wouldn't Pakistan's security agencies know this or are they too busy with the real estate business?*

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

ARMalik said:


> *I have only one question --- Where are TTP HIDING?? Wouldn't Pakistan's security agencies know this or are they too busy with the real estate business?*


Too busy in real estate business of course. They aren't doing anything else.



ARMalik said:


> *I have only one question --- Where are TTP HIDING?? Wouldn't Pakistan's security agencies know this or are they too busy with the real estate business?*


Pakistan security agencies do not have the means available to find their locations. It is beyond their capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## TheDarkKnight

PanzerKiel said:


> Too busy in real estate business of course. They aren't doing anything else.
> 
> 
> Pakistan security agencies do not have the means available to find their locations. It is beyond their capability.


Speaking of real estate, any plans on actually creating a fifth floor in Serena hotel?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Primus

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 815519
> View attachment 815520
> View attachment 815521
> View attachment 815522


Be scared you coward rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's military has stepped up operations along the Afghan border in recent weeks after a spate of militant attacks that has dashed any hope the frontier might see more peace and stability after the end of the war in Afghanistan.

Terrorists have martyred at least 14 soldiers in attacks over the past month, three of them carried out by fighters entering from Afghanistan, according to the military.

Afghanistan's new Taliban rulers, struggling with a humanitarian crisis, have denied that Afghan territory was used in any of the attacks.

But despite such assurances, disputes linked to the border, which has been a bone of contention between the neighbours for decades, could undermine their relations.

The military said six insurgents were killed in the latest clash in Balochistan on Wednesday.

"Operations to eliminate such perpetrators of terrorist acts in Pakistan will continue," the military said in a statement.

A top security official with direct knowledge of border operations told Reuters: "We have stepped up intelligence-based operations to ensure that we deny entry to militants."

Large areas on the Pakistani side of the border were out of the control of the government for decades, ruled by fiercely independent Pashtun tribes, whose communities often straddle both sides of the unmarked border.

But Pakistan is determined to end all that, aiming to bring the rugged Pashtun lands under central rule and to demarcate the border with a fence, and control who comes and goes with a tight border-control system, another Pakistani official said.

"We're targeting anyone who is a threat," said the second official, who also declined to be identified.

*'Friends'*

Pakistan has enjoyed good relations with the Afghan Taliban for years even though Pakistan was officially an ally of the United States during its 20-year occupation of Afghanistan.

But as Pakistan grapples with violence, its appeals to the Taliban to control their side of the border have not brought the action it hopes to see.

Increasingly frustrated, officials have been pressing the Taliban to deny space and resources to the militants, an appeal repeated by National Security Adviser Moeed Yusuf when he visited Kabul last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commanders 12 Corps Quetta Lieutenant General Sarfraz Ali said during a Grand Jirga in Pishin, “The full support of Tribal Elders and people of the region for Pakistan Army is our real strength” “We all remain united against the menace of terrorism in Balochistan” ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*5 Terrorists killed & 1 Soldier Martyred in IBO in North Waziristan - Feb 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495310052089110528


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495402517739581444





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495402524874055684





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495402530494365704
On 16 February 2022, based on information of presence of Terrorists' Hideout in general area Injirkan Range near Buleda, Balochistan, Security Forces conducted an operation to apprehend externally sponsored enemies of peace in Balochistan.​


Rawalpindi - February 16, 2022​No PR-16/2022-ISPR​


On 16 February 2022, based on information of presence of Terrorists' Hideout in general area Injirkan Range near Buleda, Balochistan, Security Forces conducted an operation to apprehend externally sponsored enemies of peace in Balochistan.
Once the troops started clearance operation in the area, Terrorists tried to escape from their camp and opened fire onto security forces.
6 x Terrorists have been killed in ensuing heavy exchange of fire. These terrorists were involved in recent firing and attacks on security forces in District Kech.
In addition, a huge cache of arms and ammunition has also been recovered.
Operations to eliminate such perpetrators of terrorist acts in Pakistan will continue and they will not be allowed to sabotage peace, stability and progress of Balochistan.
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495010633414230019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wikki019



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Today ops

- Sibbi 6-8 terrorist killed (1 SSG captain martyred)
- North Waziristan (5+1 terrorist killed) while 1 personnel martyred
- 2 arrested from Peshawar by CTD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

, Feb 20 (APP):As many as five terrorists got killed and a soldier of Pakistan Army embraced martyrdom amid intense exchange of fire during an intelligence based operation carried out on reported presence of terrorists in North Waziristan.

The Security Forces conducted an Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) on Sunday after reported presence of terrorists in North Waziristan District, said an Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) media release The five terrorists who were killed during intense exchange of fire were identified as Terrorist Habib Nawaz alias Shakil, Terrorist Waheed Ullah, Terrorist Abdur Rehman, Terrorist Muhammad Ullah whereas the identification of fifth terrorist was in progress.

The killed terrorists were involved in terrorist activities against security forces, target killing and kidnapping for ransom.

The martyred soldier was identified as Sepoy Shabbir Ahmed (resident of Quetta, age – 28 years) who fought gallantly and inflicting casualties upon the terrorists, embraced shahadat (martyrdom) during intense fire exchange.

During the IBO, weapons and ammunition was also recovered from the killed terrorists which included sub machine guns, hand grenades and large quantity of multiple calibre rounds.

“Pakistan Army is determined to eliminate the menace of terrorism and such sacrifices of our brave soldiers further strengthen our resolve,” it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Zarrar Alvi said:


> I…..


I watched an Al Jazeera documentary which showed the Pakistan army/FC during their assault on the TTP in Bajaur. The army officers showed the amount of training the terrorists recieved. Books and manuals with detailed instructions on how to range and lead your shots properly, combat tactics etc etc. They arent a rag tag militia. They are well trained in respect to most militancies. Its just that the army is better trained and cleverer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valiant

Zarrar Alvi said:


> …..



These militants are a hodgepodge of Baloch and others that have fermented in Afghanistan for the last 2 decades and received training at NATO bases with access to the latest weaponry. I read somewhere that former NDS/ANA members have also joined the ranks of these scumbags so their lethality is not surprising.


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## White privilege

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 817178


Is it just for the scumbags in Pakistan or Afghanistan too??


----------



## Amaa'n

White privilege said:


> Is it just for the scumbags in Pakistan or Afghanistan too??


Issued for both sides of border


----------



## ghazwaehind786

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 817178


Translation?


----------



## ghazi52

The Namaz-e-Janaza of, Captain Haider Abbas (SSG), was held today in Karachi with full military honours,

“They Lived together….They fought together and today they carried their comrade Together”

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

The Namaz-e-Janaza of, Captain Haider Abbas (SSG), was held today in Karachi with full military honours,


ghazi52 said:


> “They Lived together….They fought together and today they carried their comrade Together”
> 
> View attachment 817352


rest in peace to the brave soul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR

@OfficialDGISPR

Today marks 5 yrs of Op Radd ul Fasaad (RuF). Aimed at consolidating gains of two decades long War on Terror & eliminating remnants of terrorists across the country; RuF placed security of people of Pakistan as core objective.

12:31 AM · Feb 22, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496000871855005696
........


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

10 Terrorists incl imp Commander killed in Balochistan | ISPR |Feb 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496512669221896193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496510239121809413



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496509430673784832



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496508187889045513




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496506725947613191




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496506737997844486


----------



## White privilege

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496520756267790344


----------



## White privilege

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496783819990388738


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

White privilege said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496783819990388738


*6 Terrorists killed in IBO by SF's in North Waziristan - Feb 2022 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496840651782111232


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496847715048869892



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496774910416461824



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496833243424837636



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496833254221131777


----------



## ghazi52

On 24 Feb 22, based on intelligence of presence of Terrorists’ Hideout in area Sambaza, Balochistan, Security Forces conducted an operation to apprehend TTP terrorists in Balochistan, they were trying to infiltrate into adjacent tribal districts..


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*2 Terrorists killed by SF's in DI Khan in an IBO - Feb 2022 .



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496539482564481024*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496517300060626946



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496531179218116608


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496759414484656133Seems like the operation was conducted by 6th Punjab regt( inferred from the bullets displayed)

But yeah..we can't give credit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*1 Terrorist killed in an IBO in North Waziristan - Feb 2022 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497472444780756993




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497500236482326531


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497500238864691204



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497117723318493184



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497457774678183945



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497458029775699975


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497983572816252930

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## White privilege

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500492899519184900


----------



## ghazi52

....
KPK police have identified a big group of terrorists: Sheikh Rashid​
Interior minister says some foreign forces want to destabilize Pakistan
BR Web Desk
07 Mar, 2022







*Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid has said that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) police have identified a "big group of terrorists" and they will soon be nabbed.*

Speaking to the media on Monday, the minister said that some foreign forces want to destabilise Pakistan. His statement comes following the *Peshawar suicide bomb blast* which killed at least 62 people and injured 200, including children.


......


----------



## ghazi52

.......
7 terrorists killed in intelligence-based operation in Turbat: ISPR..​Naveed Siddiqui.
March 8, 2022..
.
Seven terrorists were killed during an intelligence-based operation (IBO) in Turbat's Gorchop area in Balochistan, the military's media affairs wing said on Tuesday.

In a statement, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said that security forces conducted an operation to apprehend "externally sponsored enemies of peace in Balochistan" after receiving information about a terrorists' hideout in "general area Gorchop".

"Once the troops started [the] clearance operation in the area, terrorists tried to escape from their camp and opened indiscriminate fire onto security forces," the statement said.

The ISPR said that seven terrorists, including commanders Hasil Doda and Washdil, were killed during the exchange of fire. "These terrorists were involved in recent firing and attacks on security forces in Makran Division," the military said.

In addition, a significant cache of arms and ammunition was recovered which was "intended to be used in terrorist activities".

"Operations to eliminate such perpetrators of terrorist acts in Pakistan will continue and they will not be allowed to sabotage peace, stability and progress of Balochistan," the ISPR statement concluded.

On February 26, security forces killed a terrorist during an IBO in the Spinwam area of North Waziristan. According to the ISPR, the miscreant was involved in terrorist activities against security forces.
....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 ‘Kocha Risaldar blast network terrorists’ killed in Peshawar , KP - March 2022 .​
3 ‘Kocha Risaldar blast network terrorists’ killed​CTD sources said the dead terrorists were also involved in an attack on a police station


Ehtisham Khan *March 09, 2022*






*PESHAWAR:*
At least three suspected terrorists were killed on Tuesday in a joint operation at the border area underlying between Khyber and Peshawar districts.
According to sources familiar with the matter, a team comprising of Counter Terrorism Department, police and intelligence agencies’ personnel conducted an operation after receiving information about the presence of terrorists that were part of the Kocha Risaldar blast network.
CTD sources said the dead terrorists were also involved in an attack on a police station and police personnel.
A large amount of ammunition including weapons and grenades has also been recovered from the terrorists.
_Published in The Express Tribune, March 9th, 2022._









3 ‘Kocha Risaldar blast network terrorists’ killed | The Express Tribune


CTD sources said the dead terrorists were also involved in an attack on a police station




tribune.com.pk








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501446971290271747



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501261964911206405



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501260489405382662

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............
4 FC personnel martyred, 10 injured in Sibi IED blast​Ghalib Nihad
March 15, 2022

At least four Frontier Corps (FC) personnel were martyred and 10 other personnel were injured in a blast on an FC convoy in the Sangan area of Quetta's Sibi district on Tuesday, officials said.

Sibi Assistant Commissioner Sana Mahjabeen told _Dawn.com_ that the blast was caused by an improvised explosive device (IED).

She said among the 10 injured personnel, the condition of six was critical, and they were being treated at Sibi's Combined Military Hospital.

Meanwhile, Adviser to the Balochistan Chief Minister on Home Mir Zia Langove condemned the incident and said in a statement that the injured FC personnel should be provided the best medical treatment.

He also expressed grief over deaths caused by the blast.

"Terrorists are making failed attempts at sabotaging peace in Balochistan through such cowardly acts," he said.

Separately, Balochistan government spokesperson Farah Azeem Shah also condemned the incident and expressed sorrow over the loss of lives.

In a statement, she said the sacrifices of the martyred FC personnel would not go to waste, and that it was the government's top priority to "implement the mission of martyrs who laid their lives" for the country's security.

"The sacrifices of martyrs will surely bear fruit and the sinister designs of [our] enemies will fail," the spokesperson added.

She said the role of security forces in ensuring peace in Balochistan had been "exemplary", adding that "anti-Pakistan forces were trying to sabotage peace in Balochistan."

.....


----------



## White privilege

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506585671372263427

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

White privilege said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506585671372263427




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506597360738058244

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506962252615897090
*4 Terrorists killed and 2 Soldiers & 3 Civilians Martyred in Bajaur - March 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506097285117227012


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506097296680882178



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506250645954863112

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

High Profile ISKP Terrorist killed in Peshawar , KP , Pakistan - March 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507025081406529541

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506978864018472960



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506973315415560193


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*6 Terrorists killed in Balochistan & 1 Soldier Martyred - March 2022*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507748647219441672



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507728726338981899



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507728733326741506



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507728740343857162
*High cache of Arms & Ammunitions recovered from hospital in Karachi - March 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507319266743308290



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507326084097916929


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
6 terrorist killed On information of presence of Terrorists in general area Nagao Mountains, near Sibbi, #Balochistan Security Forces conducted an operation to apprehend them, Once the troops started clearance operation in the area PR 









Exchange of fire. These terrorists were involved in recent security incidents in Sibi and surroundings and were also linked to 20 January blast in Anarkali, Lahore. In addition, arms and ammunition have also been recovered which were intended to be used by the terroristsor disrupting during the operation, a valiant son of soil, Sepoy Nisar embraced Shahadat while another two soldiers got injured Security Forces, in step with the nation, remain determined to thwart attempts at sabotaging peace, and progress of Balochistan...










,.,


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4 Terrorists killed in an IBO in North Waziristan - March 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508446011827666949


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508452769522401280



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508442516042960899



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508442518928740357


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
*Four Terrorists Killed during heavy exchange of fire. *

On the of night 27th-28th March 2022, Security Forces conducted an Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) on reports of terrorists in the area of Jhallar Fort, North Waziristan District ,.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*4 Terrorists killed & 1 arrested in Lakki Marwat , KP , Pakistan - March 2022 .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508806672587894793



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508805452573859840



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508689073808023552


----------



## ghazi52

...






Four Terrorists killed & One Terrorist captured On night 28/29 March 2022 Security Forces & Police conducted a joint Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) on reports of terrorists in area of Sheri Khel, Lakki Marwat. KPK...
.......


----------



## ghazi52

;';';






On 29 March 22, exchange of fire took place between security forces & terrorists in Makin, South Waziristan District. 

Troops responded befittingly & killed four terrorists Sadly, Captain Saad Bin Amir and Lance Naik Riaz fought gallantly & Embraced shahadat
';';';';';';';'


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
On 30 March 2022 three terrorists attempted to enter inside a military compound in area of Tank. Our troops encircled & killed all 3 terrorists & foiled attempts to enter inside military compound.

During exchange of fire 6 soldier having fought gallantly embraced shahadat....
,.,.,.,


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*3 Terrorists killed by CTD in an Operation in Balochistan - April 2022 .*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509741036482048014



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509871300944269316


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 Terrorists killed by SF's in an IBO in DI Khan , KP , Pakistan - April 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510262260622663686



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510330713765203968


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510325875715227653



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510165691688796163





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510158255133274115


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4 Terrorists killed by SF's in an IBO in North Waziristan - April 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510316071919976448



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510313100213321732



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510315264222531587



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510343381213396995


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,.,
On night 7/8 April 2022, based on intel of Terrorists in Singi, near Mashkai, Balochistan, Security Forces conducted an Operation to apprehend them, troops surrounded the area, Terrorists tried to escape from hideout & opened fire on security forces
..
Two Terrorists were killed in ensuing heavy exchange of fire. These terrorists were involved in different security incidents in District Awaran & surroundings. In addition, arms & ammunition have also been recovered

.......



.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,.,.,.,
> On night 7/8 April 2022, based on intel of Terrorists in Singi, near Mashkai, Balochistan, Security Forces conducted an Operation to apprehend them, troops surrounded the area, Terrorists tried to escape from hideout & opened fire on security forces
> ..
> Two Terrorists were killed in ensuing heavy exchange of fire. These terrorists were involved in different security incidents in District Awaran & surroundings. In addition, arms & ammunition have also been recovered
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> .,.,.,




Please Please share links i.e source and promote PTV News , Radio Pakistan . Thanks .​​​2 Terrorists killed & 2 Soldiers Martyred in Balochistan's IBO - April 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512358277161664512


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512364650184290306


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512359005838008322


----------



## Great Janjua

Something is wrong with our tactics. How are we losing so many soldiers that too in IBOs?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

5 Terrorists killed in Bannu , KP by CTD - April 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513088127669260291



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513097195653844992



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513101005172666372



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513092561824620544

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
On night 11/12 April 2022, fire exchange took place between SF and terrorists in general area Angoor Adda, SW District. Troops effectively engaged the terrorist’s location. Resultantly, two terrorists got eliminated. Weapon and ammunition was also recovered from the terrorists.

The eliminated terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces. 
During intense exchange of fire, Major Shujaat Hussain (age 30 years, resident of Toba Tek Singh) and Sepoy Imran Khan (age 27 years, resident of Naseerabad) got Shahadat.
,.,,.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 TTP Terrorists killed in DI Khan , KP - April 2022 .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515260738163642369


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515111243593486338


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
First 3 months of 2022

Intelligence Based Operations (IBO) in #Balochistan & Tribal Areas 

128 Terrorists killed

270 Terrorists taken into custody

97 Officers & Soldiers made the ultimate sacrifice

.,.,


----------



## Great Janjua

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> First 3 months of 2022
> 
> Intelligence Based Operations (IBO) in #Balochistan & Tribal Areas
> 
> 128 Terrorists killed
> 
> 270 Terrorists taken into custody
> 
> 97 Officers & Soldiers made the ultimate sacrifice
> 
> .,.,


That is a harmful ratio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Meanwhile, an attack in Mir Ali thwarted...


Spoiler: Graphic 18+

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Rehman Aziz, whos body was found a day ago from #Kech was declared defector & killed by the outlawed BNA, the killed was also accused for spying for agencies, twitter.com/info_balochist…





1



7


​.,.,.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 TTP Terrorists killed in North Waziristan - April 2022 .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516445345470947334




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515957670406148099



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516444062856798210


----------



## pak1234

Interesting


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4 TTP Terrorists incl commander killed in Bannu , KP - April 2022 .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517110914927017987




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517079425657020420



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517046625826394113


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517118445602717696


----------



## Amaa'n

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517118445602717696


This is to go in Balochistan terrorism watch thread….

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> This is to go in Balochistan terrorism watch thread….
> 
> View attachment 837369


do badoo in urdu means hand to hand...close combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> do badoo in urdu means hand to hand...close combat.


oooo my bad..... didn't read it like that...

اُردو مینے مر مر کے پاس کی تھی میٹرک اور ایف ایس سی میں

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> اُردو مینے مر مر کے پاس کی تھی میٹرک اور ایف ایس سی میں


Same here, it used to be like this with most of us, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518241611641401344



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518243541952176128


----------



## PanzerKiel

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518241611641401344
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518243541952176128

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Facing no resistance or opposition from the Afghan Taliban | TTP Leader | WSJ | April 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520323554948296704


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521038142471651328


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 Terrorists incl Suicide bomber killed in Peshawar , KP , Pakistan - May 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525501982605287426


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525416126536196096


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525407651940683776



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525410794896297984


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525396129025777665


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525396134629457920


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*2 Most wanted Terrorists killed in North Waziristan - May 2022 *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526468253375160320


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526463236995964928


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526463243820191744



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526287017352769536


----------



## PanzerKiel

North Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakCan

So north wazirstan getting active again? I hope the sacrifice that our jawans and locals made doesn’t go to waste. I have lost track of the groups we are fighting. Was supporting Taliban the right decision? Did we get the outcome we expected?

I think only way to get rid of these dogs is to develop the area.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

CTD KILLS TWO TERRORISTS IN KARACH’S MARIPUR - May 2022 .​

*KARACHI: The Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) along with the intelligence agencies claimed to have shot dead two terrorists associated with a separatist group in Karachi, ARY News reported on Wednesday.*
According to incharge CTD, Mazhar Mashwani, intelligence agencies and CTD conducted a joint operation in Maripur area of Karachi in the wee hours of Wednesday, during which terrorists present in the area opened fire.
The law enforcement agencies returned the fire due to which two terrorists were killed, while their accomplice fled the scene.

The killed terrorists were identified as Allah Dino and Nawab and belonged to a banned organization.
_*Read more: WATCH: Son kept on calling dead mother after Karachi blast*_
Explosive material was also confiscated from the custody of the dead terrorists. Mashwani further said that the killed terrorists might be the accused involved in Saddar bomb blast.
It is worth mentioning here that one person was killed and 13 other were injured in the powerful bomb blast in Karachi’s Saddar on Thursday in which 2.5-kilogram explosive material was under as per the Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS) findings


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526779081337061376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526855628223926273

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

1 Terrorist killed in North Waziristan , Pakistan - May 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527288658507665410

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527285411944361984


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526794078658207745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
On 19 May 2022, an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) exploded on military convoy in area of Makeen, South Waziristan District. Resultantly, Havaldar Muhammad Sanwar (39, resident of Jhelum) Embraced Shahadat.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
On 23rd May, terrorists carried out a fire raid on a military post in area of Mir Ali, North Waziristan. 

Troops initiated a response, During intense fire, Sepoy Zahoor Khan (20, r/o Lower Dir) & Sep Rahim Gul (23, r/o Abbottabad) having fought gallantly, Embraced Shahadat..


----------



## Goritoes

What a waste of human life, these scums have no idea that they not fighting for Islam, they are puppets and dogs of hell, their masters from top are just using them for their own gains, so many lives which went to waste on this evil cause they so claim to be holy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532387055778820097


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
*Pakistan Army on Tuesday killed two terrorists in an intelligence-based operation (IBO) in the North Waziristan district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), the military’s media affairs wing said.*

"On June 6, 2022, security forces conducted an IBO in general area Hassan Khel, North Waziristan district on the reported presence of terrorists," the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

"During intense exchange of fire, two terrorists got killed. Weapons and ammunition were also recovered."


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534176558654668800


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

7 Terrorists incl 1 Suicide bomber killed in 2 IBO's in KP , Pakistan - June 2022 .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533482009036718081



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533476699719061504



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533477297285627909




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533492017283715073


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533456265942142976



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533438534950047745


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
On 6th June 22, based on information of presence of a group of Terrorists in general area Parodh Mountains, near Nushki, Balochistan, Security Forces conducted an operation to apprehend them.

Once the troops started clearance operation in the area, terrorists tried to escape from their hideout and opened fire onto security forces. 2x Terrorists belonging to BRA including Nadeem & Shahzad Alam have been killed in ensuing exchange of fire.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Fire exchange took place between Security Forces & terrorists near Datta Khel, North Waziristan. Our troops fought bravely and effectively engaged terrorists

During exchange of fire, Sepoy Shahzaib Imtiaz (25, r/o Kotli Sattian) having fought gallantly, Embraced Shahadat..


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

1 Soldier Martyred & 1 Terrorist killed in exchange of fire in Waziristan | June 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538123655225434112



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538089151450464256


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538089162963922945


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538092081625055232



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538092091523604480


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*A Pakistani soldier embraced martyrdom in Miranshah area of North Waziristan, Aaj News reported.*

As per a statement on Saturday, the Inter-Service Public Relations (ISPR) said that during an exchange of fire with terrorists, 32-year-old *Naik Zahid Ahmed from Charsaddah* embraced martyrdom.

ISPR said terrorist Ziaullah was also killed during the exchange of fire and arms and ammunition were recovered from him.

A clearance of the area took place to eliminate any other terrorist elements.

Last week on June 12, a soldier was martyred during an exchange of fire with terrorists in the Datta Khel area of North Waziristan tribal district.

During the incident, *Sepoy Shahzaib Imtiaz, 25, resident of Kotli Sattian, *embraced martyrdom.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

6 Terrorists incl Commander killed in an IBO in Balochistan | June 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538531990231822337


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538532160113606656



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538527820837691399



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538530994273374208




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538531005019168768


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538514130260627458

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Total 6 Terrorists killed in 2 Different IBO's in KP , Pakistan | June 2022 .​​2 Terrorists killed in an IBO in DI Khan , KP , Pakistan | June 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540382185466757120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540386775302029313


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540380656181854208

4 Terrorists killed by SF's in an IBO in N Waziristan , KP , Pakistan | June 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540679098871255045


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540672847395397632


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540431112673148929


----------



## Signalian

The one with RPG is going to cover the right rear flank through RPG


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
2 soldiers martyred, 7 terrorists killed in North Waziristan gun battle: ISPR​Naveed Siddiqui
June 26, 2022 







A combination photo of Havildar Babu Khan (L) and Subedar Munir Hussain (R) who were martyred in an exchange of fire with terrorists in Ghulam Khan KaIle, North Waziristan, Sunday.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> 2 soldiers martyred, 7 terrorists killed in North Waziristan gun battle: ISPR​Naveed Siddiqui
> June 26, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A combination photo of Havildar Babu Khan (L) and Subedar Munir Hussain (R) who were martyred in an exchange of fire with terrorists in Ghulam Khan KaIle, North Waziristan, Sunday.



7 Terrorists killed , 2 Soldiers Martyred in N Waziristan - June 2022 .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541109557950390274


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541114664146411521


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541303455716937729


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 Most Wanted Terrorists killed in 2 diff Operations in Rawalpindi & Peshawar , Pakistan | June 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541448732704739328


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541448738555699200


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541431606145163265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541720585071480832


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541720755938934786




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541460110349844481


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 ISKP Terrorists Incl Commander killed in an IBO in N Waziristan , KP , Pakistan | July 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543162954278998018

*Security Forces kill three terrorists in North Waziristan IBO

July 02, 2022*






Security Forces have killed three terrorists during an Intelligence based operation at Ghulam Khan Kalay area in North Waziristan.
According to ISPR, these terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces.
Arms and ammunition has also been recovered from them.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542935138778365952



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542910598618415108



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542910636358787072



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542910775714631681


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

CTD Punjab arrested 9 terrorists from different cities | Radio Pakistan | July 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543169462483951616


*CTD arrests 9 terrorists from different cities

July 02, 2022*




(File Photo)
In Punjab, Counter Terrorism Department arrested nine terrorists from different cities today [Saturday].
According to spokesperson for the CTD operations were carried out in Rawalpindi, Gujranwala, Sargodha and Multan.
CTD also recovered heavy ammunition, weapons and suicide jackets.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543142707027140609


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543142714182623232



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543143375385378818

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 Terrorists killed in an Operation in Mastung , Balochistan | July 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543260276291928064
مستونگ میں سی ٹی ڈی کاخفیہ اطلاع پرآپریشن،3 دہشت گرد ہلاک​*Published On 02 July,2022 08:35 pm*





مستونگ: (دنیا نیوز) بلوچستان کے ضلع مستونگ میں سی ٹی ڈی کاخفیہ اطلاع پرآپریشن میں 3 مبینہ دہشت گرد فائرنگ کے تبادلےمیں ہلاک ہوگئے۔
ذرائع مطابق سی ٹی ڈی کے عملے کو مستونگ کے نواحی علاقے کے نواحی علاقےگنج کستوری میں ایک کمپائونڈ میں مبینہ دہشت گردوں کی موجودگی کی اطلاع ملی جونہی سی ٹی دی کا عملہ وہاں پہنچاتو مبینہ دہشت گردوں نے فائرنگ کردی جوابی فائرنگ کے نتیجے میں 3 مبینہ دہشت ہلاک ہوگئے جن کے قبضہ سے اسلحہ وگولہ بارود بھی برآمد ہوا ہے۔
ذرائع کے مطابق دہشت گردوں کےقبضہ سےاسلحہ وگولہ بارود برآمد ہواہلاک ہونےوالےدہشت گرد تخریب کاری، اغواء برائے تاوان اورٹارگٹ کلنگ میں ملوث تھے،دہشت گردوں کی لاشیں سول ہسپتال کوئٹہ منتقل کر دی گئیں ہیں۔

CTD kills three alleged terrorists in Balochistan​




*CTD kills three alleged terrorists in Balochistan
02 July,2022 11:13 pm*
MASTUNG (Dunya News) – Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) on Saturday gunned down at least three alleged terrorists were killed in an operation in Balochistan’s Mastung area.

According to sources, on a tip off the presence of terrorists in a compound, CTD carried out an operation in Mastung’s Ganj Kasturi area. As soon as the CTD personnel reached there, the alleged terrorists opened fire.

In an exchange of fire, three alleged terrorists were killed on the spot, while, weapons and ammunition were also recovered from their possession.

Sources further said that arms and ammunition were recovered from the possession of the terrorists. The slain terrorists were involved in extremist activities, kidnappings for ransom and targeted killings.

The bodies of the terrorists have been shifted to Civil Hospital Quetta.









CTD kills three alleged terrorists in Balochistan


CTD kills three alleged terrorists in Balochistan




dunyanews.tv








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543503633702174720


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Soldier martyred during exchange of fire with terrorists in North Waziristan​




A Pakistani soldier patrols near Line of Control at Salohi village in Poonch district of Azad Jammu and Kashmir on April 26, 2021. — AFP/File


*23-year-old Waheed Khan sacrifices his life while fighting gallantly.*
*The sepoy was the resident of Nowshera.*
*Says area is being sanitised to eliminate possible terrorists.*


A soldier of the armed forces of Pakistan embraced martyrdom in an exchange of fire with terrorists in the Mir Ali area of North Waziristan, Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said Wednesday.

"Sepoy Waheed Khan, 23, resident of Nowshera having fought gallantly, embraced Shahadat," a brief statement issued by the military's media wing read.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Wanted Terrorist having Head money of Rs 3 Millions arrested from Mardan , KP , Pakistan | July 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544993520251031559​​​6 Terrorists arrested from different cities of Punjab | Radio Pakistan | July 2022 .​

*Six suspected terrorists arrested in Punjab*

*July 09, 2022*




File Photo
Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) of Punjab has arrested six suspected terrorists from Lahore, Rawalpindi and Gujranwala during an intelligence based operation.
Ammunition and IED bomb devices were recovered from their possession.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545682685720465409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545686959560998912
​


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

10 Terrorists killed & 1 Soldier Martyred in 2 different operations by SF's in North Waziristan | July 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547131722390818816

*Pakistan Army troops kill four terrorists in North Waziristan*

*July 13, 2022*




File Photo
Pakistan Army troops observed and engaged terrorists' movement in general area of Datta Khel, North Waziristan District.
During exchange of fire, four terrorists got killed. Weapons and ammunition were also recovered from the killed terrorists.
The killed terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547122464400052224



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547065504287825922


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547224456208187396


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547204434320564229




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547199943231905792


----------



## ghazi52

...,
On 13 July 2022, Security Forces conducted an Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) in area of Datta Khel, North #Waziristan District, on presence of terrorists. Our troops executed a successful operation and killed 6 terrorists.

The terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces. However, during intense ex-change of fire, Lance Naik Islam ud Din (34, r/o Khyber District), having fought gallantly, embraced shahadat.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Huge cache of arms & ammunitions recovered & 3 Terrorists arrested in N Waziristan IBO | July 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547214570762412032



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547214580816166912



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547175295064707073



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547175345039761408


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Lt Col Laiq Baig martyred, two terrorists killed in Balochistan: ISPR : July 2022 .*



Lt Col Laiq Baig martyred, two terrorists killed in Balochistan: ISPR

July 14, 2022





A group of 10-12 Terrorists abducted Lieutenant Colonel Laiq Baig Mirza serving in DHA Quetta and his cousin Umer Javed on Tuesday while returning to Quetta near Warchoom, Ziarat, after having visited Quaid's residency.
According to ISPR, on receipt of information, Army Quick Reaction Forces were immediately despatched to chase fleeing Terrorists who traced them moving to their hideouts in general area Mangi Dam.
A deliberate search operation was launched by security forces using SSG troops and helicopters.
Resultantly, yesterday night a group of 6-8 Terrorists was spotted moving in a Nullah in nearby mountains by one of the teams of security forces. On sensing their possible encirclement, Terrorists shot Lieutenant Colonel Laiq Baig Mirza Shaheed and attempted to flee.
In ensuing exchange of fire, two Terrorists have been killed while a cache of IEDs, explosives and ammunition has also been recovered.
However, in the process, remaining Terrorists along with other abductee Omer were able to flee for time being.
Determined to recover the innocent civilian hostage and apprehend perpetrators, sanitization operation in the area by security forces continues unabated despite bad weather conditions.
Security Forces remain resolute to thwart such cowardly attempts at sabotaging peace, stability and progress of Balochistan.
Meanwhile, President Dr. Arif Alvi and the Prime Minister Muhammad Shehbaz Sharif have expressed deep grief and sorrow over martyrdom of Lieutenant Colonal Laiq Baig Mirza in Balochistan.
In their separate messages of condolence, they prayed for elevation of ranks of the martyr in heaven and for giving patience to the bereaved family.
The President said the nefarious tactics of the terrorists cannot weaken resolve of the nation.
In a tweet, the Prime Minister said our law enforcement agencies will hunt down all those who perpetrated this heinous crime and bring them to justice.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547786658283544580



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547787551246671872




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547634066458939393








Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

5 Terrorists killed & 1 Soldier Martyred in Balochistan's IBO | July 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547926492650172416


Security forces kill five terrorists in Ziarat operation: ISPR

July 15, 2022




(File Photo)
As many as five terrorists of the banned Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) were killed during the follow up clearance operation held on the night of July 14 and 15 to recover the abducted cousin of Shaheed Lieutenant Colonel Laiq Baig Mirza and apprehend the perpetrators.
According to Inter Services Public Relations, during the ongoing recovery operation in Ziarat area, a terrorists’ hideout was identified and cleared by security forces near Khost in Khalifat mountains.
The terrorists opened fire on the closing-in troops, resulting into Shahadat (martyrdom) of Havildar Khan Muhammad, once encircled by the forces.
The BLA terrorists were killed in ensuing heavy exchange of fire whereas the sanitization operation would continue in the area to apprehend the remaining perpetrators and recover abducted Omer Javed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547935910074798081


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547935915883917314



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547904875823919104











Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "As many as five terrorists of the banned Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) were killed during the follow up clearance operation held on the night of July 14 and 15 to recover the abducted cousin of Shaheed Lieutenan


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "As many as five terrorists of the banned Balochistan Liberation Army (BLA) were killed during the follow up clearance operation held on the night of July 14 and 15 to recover the abducted cousin of Shaheed Lieutenant Colonel Laiq Baig Mirza and...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Suicide Vest recovered & IED diffused in 2 different Operations in Pakistan | July 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548234286712569857



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547934020998049794


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548193130712682499



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547891133396951041



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547917396123340800


----------



## Signalian

Will have to see how many objectives have been met.

1. Enforce executions for terrorists sentenced to death
2. Establish special trial courts under military officers
3. Forbid all armed organizations
4. Strengthen and activate NACTA
5. Take action against hate literature
6. Eliminate all sources of funding of organizations
7. Forbid banned organizations from operating under another name
8. Create a special antiterrorism force
9. Protect religious minorities
10. Register and regulate seminaries
11. Ban airing views of terrorist organizations in print and electronic media
12. Prioritize reforms in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas and the return of internally displaced persons
13. Dismantle terrorists’ communication networks
14. Stop spread of terrorism on the Internet and social media
15. Continue Karachi operation
16. Give autonomy to Balochistan to handle security
17. Act against sectarianism
18. Formulate comprehensive policy for Afghan refugees
19. Establish criminal law reforms for intelligence operations
20. Develop constitutional amendments for military courts

and if these have been completed,

1. Establish the Directorate of Internal Security (DIS) under NACTA, integrating “all grids of tactical, operational, and strategic intelligence, civil and military, under one roof ”

2. Establish a modern, well-equipped federal rapid response force (RRF) made up of counter terrorism departments and police with nationwide reach and the capacity to coordinate with police and both civilian and government armed forces

3. Integrate mosques and madrassas in the national and provincial educational establishment

4. Enforce a comprehensive nationwide arms control regime

5. Prevent both cybercrime and misuse of mobile phones, electronic devices, and social, electronic, and print media that in any way threaten internal security

6. Enforce a robust border control regime to interdict illegal cross-border movement of persons, goods, drugs and precursors, weapons, and any other material that threatens internal security

7. Support capacity building and modernization of all facets of the criminal justice system including judiciary, police, and high security prisons nationwide


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,.
Video footages and a confession of an arrested terrorist that surfaced on social media have raised questions on the affiliations of some 'missing persons' with the banned Baloch Liberation Army (BLA) after five terrorists were killed during an operation by the security forces.

The five terrorists were affiliated with the banned outfit and a few of them were previously claimed to have been 'missing persons' from Balochistan.

Following the abduction of a civilian along with his cousin lieutenant colonel Laiq Baig Mirza, the security forces launched a recovery operation in Ziarat. Lt Col Mirza was martyred by the terrorists as they were fleeing from security forces.

Subsequently, the five BLA members were killed during a heavy exchange of fire, including those who were claimed to have been missing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548970653260431363A video footage, reportedly released by the BLA sometime back, appears to show the Baloch individuals who were said to be victims of enforced disappearance fighting against and killing the security personnel in the province.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549817129289289728
Saleem Baloch, son of Karim Bakhsh, was one of the five slain Baloch men, who joined the BLA to target the security forces, while his family had declared him a missing person.

He is depicted to be carrying weapons and opening fire at the security personnel in a clip on social media.

The video also shows the grave of another terrorist covered by the BLA flag.

In another footage, a conversation between a man identified as Saleem Baloch is audible with an unknown person giving directions to his accomplices, including one “Bisham”, during an attack on security forces.

The unnamed individual asks Bisham to stop for half an hour, who had questioned whether he was being filmed. Meanwhile, the anonymous person also instructs the armed men to keep on firing and killing without marching forward.










Video footages, confessions expose Baloch 'missing persons' claim | The Express Tribune


Raise questions over their affiliation with a banned outfit




tribune.com.pk


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Video footages, confessions expose so-called Baloch missing persons fighting against Pak Army | July 2022 . *




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550162631486574598


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 Terrorists killed & 4 Arrested incl Commander in 2 Operations in North Waziristan , Pakistan | July 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550861961184911360



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550861988942733313




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550867784225226752
*Security forces kill three terrorists in North Waziristan IBO

July 23, 2022*





(File Photo)
Security forces have killed three terrorists in an intelligence based operation in North Waziristan.
According to ISPR, weapons, ammunition and IEDs were also recovered from the terrorists.
Meanwhile, in another operation in North Waziristan a high value terrorist commander was apprehended in injured condition, along with three others.
All the terrorists, in two separate operations, were affiliated with Hafiz Gul Bahadur Group.
These terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces, extortion for ransom and killing of innocent citizens.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550874572379111425



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550768093407879173





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550761652735606784


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551262622468677633


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 BLA Terrorists arrested by CTD Balochistan in an Operation| July 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553020008682475520


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552976180780883968



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553015495170875393








Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Counter Terrorism Department Balochistan arrested two terrorists of a banned organization in an operation in Mastung on Friday. According to CTD spokesman, the arrested terrorists were involved in killing of twenty


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Counter Terrorism Department Balochistan arrested two terrorists of a banned organization in an operation in Mastung on Friday. According to CTD spokesman, the arrested terrorists were involved in killing of twenty passengers in Khad Kucha area...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

06 Terrorists killed & 1 Soldier Martyred in an IBO in Balochistan , Pakistan | July 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553213653381533696




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553270693839732736




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553270710700744704



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553076438898823168




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553079952467283973


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The Security forces on Saturday killed six terrorists in intense exchange of fire during an operation conducted to apprehend them in general area Hoshab of District , Balochistan..*

The Security forces on July 29, on information regarding movement of a terrorist group on motorcycles towards Panjgur from Kech, an operation was conducted by the forces in general area Hoshab of Kech District, an Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) news release said.

After receiving the information, the security forces immediately cordoned the area and started search operation to apprehend the terrorists.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

1 Terrorist killed & 1 Soldier Martyred in North Waziristan IBO | Aug 2022 .​

*One terrorist killed in North Waziristan IBO*

*August 04, 2022*




File Photo
Security forces have killed a terrorist during an Intelligence Based Operation in general area of Miran Shah in North Waziristan District.
According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the operation was conducted on reported presence of terrorists in the area.
Weapon and ammunition was also recovered from the killed terrorist. The killed terrorist remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces.
However, during intense exchange of fire, Sepoy Ansar Ali having fought gallantly embraced martyrdom.
Sanitization of the area is being carried out to eliminate any other terrorists found in the area.
The statement further said that security forces are determined to eliminate the menace of terrorism in every nook and corner of the country. Sacrifices of our brave soldiers will bring long term peace in the country.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555253373343043585





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555174225773723655













Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Security forces have killed a terrorist during an Intelligence Based Operation in general area of Miran Shah in North Waziristan District. According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the operation was cond


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Security forces have killed a terrorist during an Intelligence Based Operation in general area of Miran Shah in North Waziristan District. According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the operation was conducted on reported presence of...




www.instagram.com





​Man carrying IED killed as device explodes in Jamshoro: officials​Mohammad Hussain Khan Published* August 4, 2022 Updated about 22 hours ago*





A view of the area near the Jamshoro deputy commissioner’s office in Kotri after a man was killed following an IED explosion at the spot on Thursday. — Screengrab from video provided by author
1x1.2x1.5x
A man was killed when an improvised explosive device (IED) that he was carrying exploded near the deputy commissioner's office in the Kotri city of Sindh's Jamshoro district early on Thursday morning, officials said.
Jamshoro DC Farid Mustafa confirmed the incident, saying that according to police and Rangers, the deceased was identified as Allah Bux.
As the IED exploded, the man died on the spot, not too far from the DC office, he told _Dawn.com_, adding that if the device was successfully planted, "it would have caused destruction and loss of life as people start visiting my office in the morning".
Separately, Jamshoro SSP Javed Baloch told _Dawn.com_ that the IED exploded in the alleged suspect's hand and a part of his hand "blew up". He was also allegedly carrying a remote control which was to be used for exploding the device, the SSP said.

He added the "suspect" had gone missing five months ago but his family hadn't reported his disappearance to the police.
According to bomb disposal squad official Ramzan Kanwar, 200 to 300 grams of explosives and ball bearings were packed in a canister to make the IED.
He told _Dawn.com_ that the deceased's body was "badly damaged" in the explosion.
SSP Baloch said no group had claimed responsibility for the incident so far, but the involvement of the Sindhudesh Revolutionary Army, which had been claiming blasts targeting officials and railway tracks in Sindh, could not be ruled out.
Bomb disposal squad official Kanwar also pointed out that the main line of the upcountry and down-country railway also passes at some distance from the DC office.










Man carrying IED killed as device explodes in Jamshoro: officials


Part of deceased's hand blown up, say police; BDS official says 200-300g of explosives, ball bearings used for making the device.



www.dawn.com








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555063469086482432


----------



## PanzerKiel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556371864888692736

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Sayfullah

PanzerKiel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556371864888692736


Peace process over? Or was it someone else?


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

TTP 'Intelligence chief' killed in IED explosion at Kunar Afghanistan | August 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556202876132892672




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556249307589840896




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556233488495390720





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556238333415669763





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556247549186555904


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

PanzerKiel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556371864888692736


TTP key Commander Omar Khalid Khorasani along with 3 others killed in IED blast in Paktika , Afghanistan | August 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556590131766870016



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556525577506537472



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556390559031361541



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556534629364113408



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556544955098824707


----------



## Signalian

Pakistan Counter Terrorism Strategy-An Overview and Assessment of Major Military Operations


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Four soldiers embraced martyrdom in suicide attack on their military convoy in North Waziristan District| Aug 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556578852603891712




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556871776856150016




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556886131693731840
​*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556580487187013632*​


*





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com




*


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

SF's Killed 2 Terrorists during exchange of firing in DI Khan , KP , Pakistan | August 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557245702379606017



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557252855823835137



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557267015462596608



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557259837104349186




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557387220763680768











Two terrorists killed in exchange of fire near Dera Ismail Khan’s Kulachi area: ISPR


Weapons and ammunition recovered from the site; locals express support to eliminate "menace of terrorism".



www.dawn.com


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557800345480339456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557800348856770561


----------



## Primus

Huffal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557800345480339456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557800348856770561




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557822174643232778

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557841840954556416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557841844289019905


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 TTP Terrorists killed by SF's when they tried to infiltrate Kurram district from Afghanistan | August 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557387428175953920




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557390693429026817



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557414154037755905



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557483320476405770


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.,
Two army soldiers martyred in Dir IED blast: ISPR​The military’s media wing says that area clearance is being carried out to eliminate any terrorists in the area.

News Desk
August 14, 2022






PHOTO: AFP/FILE
Two soldiers of Pakistan Army embraced martyrdom when an improvised explosive device (IED) exploded on security forces in general area Barawal of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa’s Dir district on Saturday, the military said.

“Sepoy Sajid Ali, a 30-year-old resident of Kotli, Azad Kashmir, and Sepoy Adnan Mumtaz, a 32-year-old resident of Poonch, Azad Kashmir embraced Shahadat (martyrdom) in the incident,” the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement.

The military’s media wing said that area clearance was being carried out to eliminate any terrorists in the area.
“Pakistan Army is determined to eliminate the menace of terrorism and such sacrifices of our brave soldiers will not go unpunished,” it added.

Last week, at least three security personnel and a civilian were martyred, while seven security personnel sustained serious injuries in a suicide attack on a convoy of security forces in the Mir Ali tehsil of North Waziristan district in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

North Waziristan District Police Officer (DPO) Farhan Khan confirmed that it was a suicide attack on a convoy of security forces near the Patsi Adda area. The convoy was heading towards Bannu from Miranshah, the official said.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Security Forces conducted an Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) in area of Mir Ali, North Waziristan District. During the operation, intense fire exchange took place between our troops and the terrorists. 
Resultantly, one terrorist was killed.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

03 Terrorists got killed & 02 injured while planting an IED in North Waziristan |Aug 2022​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558449540038115329



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558450633312722946



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558441954899378177


ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> Security Forces conducted an Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) in area of Mir Ali, North Waziristan District. During the operation, intense fire exchange took place between our troops and the terrorists.
> Resultantly, one terrorist was killed.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559086365463166977


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559087689621770240


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
BOBALI, MIR ALI, NORTH WAZIRSTAN , KPK..

Pakistani Security Forces conducted an IBO. After an intense exchange of fire, FIVE (5) high-value terrorists were successfully eliminated. 
Four soldiers, including two officers have been recorded as wounded.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> BOBALI, MIR ALI, NORTH WAZIRSTAN , KPK..
> 
> Pakistani Security Forces conducted an IBO. After an intense exchange of fire, FIVE (5) high-value terrorists were successfully eliminated.
> Four soldiers, including two officers have been recorded as wounded.


2 Terrorists incl commander killed in an IBO by SF's in North Waziristan district | Aug 2022​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560893544973438976



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560630864177799168



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560883656952094720



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560892860710387712


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560892875772141569


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

High Profile ISKP Terrorist Commander killed in SF's Operation in Bajaur , KP , Pakistan - Aug 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561979049496289280



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561732683981639680



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561710986502995975



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561712016246677504




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561736483643527171


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Important TTP Commander Yasir Parakay killed along with 3 of his associates in an armed attack by unknown gunmen in Kandahar| Aug 2022.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562105389373476864



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562106586507620355



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562089856863436800



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562065375830892547



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562102153778438146


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562134857941147649


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562787595008221184


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561990642288443399


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560593938909515777


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559974494470606848



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559233932167618566



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555603420060450817


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Recent video of training centers by TTP terrorists against Pakistan has been geolocated to Naray, Kunar in Afghanistan, coordinates: 35°11'38"N 71°30'37"E, about 10 kilometers from the Pakistani border. 
We urge the IEA not to allow their soil for terrorism against Pakistan.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563933977353850881

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Lt Khawar Shahad Shaheed (134L/C, ex35PR), 
'





First shaheed of operation Rad-ul-Fassad, embraced shahdat at Jaani, Banu khel.
Later a terrorists training camp (Gohar Markaz) was named after him..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566982166818471936










Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: ": Four terrorists have been killed in an intelligence based operation by security forces in Boyya area of North Waziristan district. According to ISPR, these terrorists were actively involved in terrorist activiti


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: ": Four terrorists have been killed in an intelligence based operation by security forces in Boyya area of North Waziristan district. According to ISPR, these terrorists were actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces and...




www.instagram.com








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566855706761957377



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566855722205323265



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567088647081525248


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4 terrorists killed by SF's in Lakki Marwat , KP , Pakistan - Sep 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569341721401561088


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569174078296129537



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569180309291147264


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569276128434561026


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569231830372519939



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569212025363992578

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Following TTP commanders have been eliminated due to VBIED attack in Afghanistan ..
* ~ Commander Azmarai 
~ Commander Zabiullah *

These two commanders are from six that were seriously injured.

VBIED EXPLOSION MARGHA, BIRMAL, PAKTIKA, AFGHANISTAN 

Six TTP key commanders of Mehsud tribe have been seriously wounded due to VBIED attack outside hotel. 

Total casualties: 12

These commanders were visiting TTP chief Noor Wali, who is hiding due to fear of assassination.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Three Da'ish militants killed in CTD raid near Pak-Afghan border - Sep 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571148407359836160


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571090115879116800



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570844936328585218



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570823024638832642
Three Da'ish militants killed in CTD raid near Pak-Afghan border​
*Arms and ammunition in large quantity were recovered from the killed terrorists during raid in Jamrud


Our Correspondent
September 16, 2022*









*PESHAWAR: *The Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) on Friday killed three terrorists belonging to Da'ish near the Pakistan-Afghan border in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, officials said.

As per details, CTD Peshawar region officials got a tip-off from reliable sources about the presence of an organised group of terrorists, who were planning to carry out a major terrorist attack in the Jamrud area near the Afghan border.

After confirming the information, special teams of CTD conducted the raid in the above-mentioned area. As soon as the CTD team reached their hideout, the terrorists suddenly started indiscriminate firing on the CTD personnel.

As a result, the CTD officials started retaliatory firing on terrorists to defend themselves. The shootout continued for a while and after the firing stopped, the dead bodies of three terrorists were recovered during the search and clearance operation.

The killed terrorists were identified as Zakirullah aka Huzaifa and Marsala Khan aka Qari aka Irshad s/o Syed Akbar. The identity of the third terrorist is being ascertained.

Three Kalashnikovs, 12 magazines, two hand grenades, three bandoliers and dozens of cartridges were recovered from the possession of the terrorists. Two to three terrorists managed to escape by taking advantage of the darkness.

A search operation is underway to arrest the terrorists who managed to escape.










Three Da'ish terrorists killed in CTD raid near Pak-Afghan border | The Express Tribune


Arms and ammunition in large quantity were recovered from the killed terrorists during raid in Jamrud




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ISKP & Bilal Sabit Gang member, Killed in Peshawar , KP , Pakistan - Sep 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571146959137566722


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571097791136694272


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571097791136694272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571074464284311554

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571074479257956354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571040331663290368


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 terrorists Killed in exchange of fire with SF's in Waziristan , KP , Pakistan - Sep 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571173381659033602


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571190215141892096


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571160978250936321


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571173387623624705


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571182899503796225


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
DIR UPPER , KPK 
To deal with any emergency, Joint Mock Rehearsal conducted by Dir Police, Elite Force and Frontier Corps & Rescue 1122 at Lowari Tunnel etc. 
The performance of various forces was tested to thwart a mock terrorist incident in a mock-exercise.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
On 19th September 2022, terrorists from inside Afghanistan across the international border opened fire on Pakistani troops in area of Dwatoi, North Waziristan District.

Our troops responded befittingly. As per credible intelligence due to our troops firing terrorists suffered heavy casualties. 

*However, during the fire exchange, Sepoy Nazar Muhammad (34, r/o Jaffarabad), having fought gallantly, embraced shahadat*. 

Pakistan strongly condemns use of Afghan soil by terrorists for activities against Pakistan & expects that the Interim Afghan Government will not allow conduct of such activities, in future. 

Pakistan Army is determined to defend Pakistan’s borders against the menace of terrorism & such sacrifices of our brave soldiers further strengthen our resolve.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
Three terrorists killed in K-P operations​
Security forces killed two terrorists in Lakki Marwat while one in Swat, says ISPR


News DeskS
eptember 23, 2022






At least three terrorists were killed by security forces in two different operations in Khyber-Pakhtunkwa’s Lakki Marwat and Swat districts, the military said on Friday.

On the night of September 22-23, army troops observed and engaged terrorists' movement in general area Sheikh Badin Mountains of Lakki Marwat, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.

“During exchange of fire, two terrorists got killed. Weapons and ammunition was also recovered from the killed terrorists,” it added.
The slain terrorists remained actively involved in target killings and terrorist activities against security forces, said the ISPR.

In a separate operation on the night of September 22-23, security forces conducted an intelligence-based operation over suspected presence of a high-profile terrorist in Charbagh area of the Swat district.

“During encounter, the terrorist got killed. Weapon and ammunition were also recovered from the killed terrorist. The killed terrorist remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces,” said the military’s media wing.

Earlier today, the Senate’s Defence Committee was assured that the writ of the state is paramount and the law and order situation is under control in Swat after law enforcement agencies launched strict action against hostile elements amid reports of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) comeback.

The committee, which met under the chairmanship of Senator Mushahid Hussain Sayed, received a comprehensive briefing on the security situation in Swat against the backdrop of reported activities of the TTP, a Senate Secretariat news release said.
It was told that some violent incidents were reported in the area but the culprits behind them were traced and caught.

The committee members appreciated the Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) and other law enforcement forces – including police, levies and paramilitary forces – who had played a heroic role to protect and promote peace as well as the lives of the people of Malakand.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,..
> Three terrorists killed in K-P operations​
> Security forces killed two terrorists in Lakki Marwat while one in Swat, says ISPR
> 
> 
> News DeskS
> eptember 23, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least three terrorists were killed by security forces in two different operations in Khyber-Pakhtunkwa’s Lakki Marwat and Swat districts, the military said on Friday.
> 
> On the night of September 22-23, army troops observed and engaged terrorists' movement in general area Sheikh Badin Mountains of Lakki Marwat, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said.
> 
> “During exchange of fire, two terrorists got killed. Weapons and ammunition was also recovered from the killed terrorists,” it added.
> The slain terrorists remained actively involved in target killings and terrorist activities against security forces, said the ISPR.
> 
> In a separate operation on the night of September 22-23, security forces conducted an intelligence-based operation over suspected presence of a high-profile terrorist in Charbagh area of the Swat district.
> 
> “During encounter, the terrorist got killed. Weapon and ammunition were also recovered from the killed terrorist. The killed terrorist remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces,” said the military’s media wing.
> 
> Earlier today, the Senate’s Defence Committee was assured that the writ of the state is paramount and the law and order situation is under control in Swat after law enforcement agencies launched strict action against hostile elements amid reports of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) comeback.
> 
> The committee, which met under the chairmanship of Senator Mushahid Hussain Sayed, received a comprehensive briefing on the security situation in Swat against the backdrop of reported activities of the TTP, a Senate Secretariat news release said.
> It was told that some violent incidents were reported in the area but the culprits behind them were traced and caught.
> 
> The committee members appreciated the Counter-Terrorism Department (CTD) and other law enforcement forces – including police, levies and paramilitary forces – who had played a heroic role to protect and promote peace as well as the lives of the people of Malakand.


6 Terrorists killed in SF's IBO's all over Pakistan - Sep 2022​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573528838860115989



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572850301798961153


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573217751098875905


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573263153328435202


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573580259148140544


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573230118029369345


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
At least two killed, 12 injured in Balochistan’s Kohlu blast​
Nature of the blast yet to be ascertained
BR 

At least two killed, 12 injured in Balochistan’s Kohlu blast

*At least two people were killed and 12 injured on Friday in an explosion in the main market of Balochistan’s Kohlu district on Friday, Aaj News reported.*

A large contingent of local police and levies swarmed the locality and cordoned it off. A bomb disposal squad was also summoned to ascertain the nature of the explosion.

The injured were rushed to District Headquarters Hospital. Some of the injured are said to be in critical condition.

Adviser to the Chief Minister for Home Mir Zia Langove has asked for a report and directed relevant authorities to review all aspects of the blast.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Security forces kill 2 terrorists in Karachi | Oct 2022 .​
*Security forces kill two terrorists in Karachi

October 01, 2022*






Two terrorists, belonging to a banned organization, have been killed in an encounter with law enforcement agencies in Tessar town area of Karachi.
The DIG Counter terrorism Department, Asif Ejaz Shaikh informed media that four police personnel were also injured in the encounter who were shifted to hospital.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576160391607951360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576098377145946113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576143919527579648









CTD guns down two ‘terrorists’ in Karachi


KARACHI: The Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) claimed to have killed two suspected terrorists of banned outfit in an operation in Karachi’s




arynews.tv







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576524484026114048

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

8 Terrorists killed in 2 Operations conducted by CTD Balochistan | 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574614175678332929


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574721982918115328



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574659859617746944


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576448070803460097


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576471794843721729


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576473538751791105

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> 8 Terrorists killed in 2 Operations conducted by CTD Balochistan | 2022 .​
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574614175678332929
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574721982918115328
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574659859617746944
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576448070803460097
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576471794843721729
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576473538751791105


CTD is a front for ISI,most of CTD ops are conducted on ISI intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 terrorists Killed in exchange of fire with SF's in Lakki Marwat , KP , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576640047029313536


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576602847051149312


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576605242958917632


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576593114407456768


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

04 Terrorists killed in an IBO in Tank, KP , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577295004078407685


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577266972605427714

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577262175659634689


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577180953595637761


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577172402228068352


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577273005981323266


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan Army kills 7 terrorists in separate KP operations​Dawn.com 
October 4, 2022

The Pakistan Army killed seven terrorists in two different operations in parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on Tuesday, according to the military’s media wing.

A press release from the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said that in the first incident, terrorists fired on a military convoy in the general area of Hassan Khel.

“Troops initiated a prompt response, effectively engaged and killed three terrorists,” the ISPR said, adding that the men had “remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces” and weapons and ammunitions were also recovered from them.

The ISPR said that during the intense exchange of fire, Lance Naik Muhammad Pannah, 30, resident of Jaffarabad District, and the Frontier Constabulary’s Sepoy Shamas Ullah, 36, resident of South Waziristan District, “fought gallantly and embraced martyrdom”.

It added that the area was being sanitised to eliminate any other terrorists found nearby.

In the second incident, the ISPR said soldiers killed four terrorists in an exchange of fire in Tank’s general area.

The ISPR said security troops had observed the terrorists’ movement and subsequently engaged them in combat.

It added that the militants were involved in target killing, kidnapping, and extortion in the area, and weapons and ammunition were recovered from them.

The security situation has further aggravated as the highest number of terror incidents in a single month this year was recorded in September, according to an Islamabad-based independent think-tank, Pakistan Institute for Conflict and Security Studies.

The number of terror attacks increased in September compared to August 2022. The month witnessed 42 militant attacks (the highest in a month in 2022) with an increase of 35 per cent compared to August. A visible increase of 106pc in violence in erstwhile Fata and KP was also observed.

In the wake of cleanup operations by security forces, 17 alleged militants were killed and 18 others apprehended across the country.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577293546230628353


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577291725491535873

03 Terrorists killed in an IBO in KP , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577884811011686402


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577910406433079296


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577915905597734913


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578627055867944960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore .....
The counterterrorism department (CTD) of the Punjab Police conducted a successful operation to capture two terrorists, namely Sarfaraz Ahmed and Zubair Ahmed. 

The terrorist had in their possession 1320 grams of explosives, 4 detonators, pistols, burner phones, cash,


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578627055867944960






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578648188202147840


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578929579938689024









Two ‘terrorists’ killed in Swat shootout | The Express Tribune


Four security personnel as well as by-stander injured in clash




tribune.com.pk


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 terrorists Killed in exchange of fire with SF's in N Waziristan , KP , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579108049989513219


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579108056398692352


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579111780999385089


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579111289766686731

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579112772352503809


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579114967747334144


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579058994181992451


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
TTP commander critically injured in attack in Afghanistan​The blast took place in the Marawara district of the Kunar province

Shahabullah Yousafzai
October 10, 2022






TTP commander Maulvi Abdullah

Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commander Maulvi Abdullah was critically injured in a targeted attack in Afghanistan’s Kunar province on Sunday.

The former chief justice of the Bajaur tribal district was inside a vehicle when an improvised explosive device (IED) attack resulted in him getting critically wounded, sources confirmed to _The Express Tribune_.

The driver of the vehicle and two aides of Abdullah onboard were also seriously injured, while a passerby was killed in the attack.

The TTP commander’s condition is said to be critical as he was moved to an undisclosed location along with his two aides and the driver where they will receive medical treatment.

Sources told that the blast took place in the Marawara district of the Kunar province.

Abdullah had played a significant role in the implementation of the Shura in Bajaur and was also the one to clear disputes between locals during his time as the chief justice before the 2008 military operations.

His court was usually held at Niag Banda at Tehsil Nawagai of Bajaur district.

Moreover, he also ran a centre where locals could register complaints against the TTP leadership or report other issues like extortion and land disputes.

Having gained his religious education from Karachi, Abdullah holds one of the most revered ranks amongst the Taliban. Furthermore, he along with Umer Khurasani, Uqabi Mullah and Maulvi Faqir, is also one of the core members of the Bajaur Shura.

The TTP commander has also established militant centres in Bajaur.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
At least 3 killed, 5 injured in Mastung blast​Ghalib Nihad
October 14, 2022

At least three people were killed and five injured when their vehicle was hit by a landmine blast in Balochistan’s Mastung district on Friday, according to an official.

Assistant Commissioner Dasht Fareeda Tareen told _Dawn.com_, that the blast targeted people who were visiting the Kabo area to collect the body of a tubewell operator who was killed on Thursday night.

“The operator was murdered last night and his body was abandoned at a deserted place nearby,” she said, adding that the vehicle carrying the deceased’s relatives hit a landmine, thus causing casualties.

She said authorities were facing difficulties to reach the area due to landmines planted by “certain elements”.

Meanwhile, Balochistan Chief Minister Mir Abdul Qudoos Bizenjo expressed grief over the incident and offered condolences to the aggrieved families.

Adviser to the Chief Minister for Home Mir Zia Langove, in a statement, sought a report of the incident from the Mastung deputy commissioner.

“We will foil all such plans by external elements aimed at destroying peace in the province,” he added.

On Sep 30, at least one person was killed and 20 injured in an explosion in the main market of Balochistan’s Kohlu district.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## naveenkumarexim

Foxtrot-Bravo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834388775836979200Pakistan Air Force & Pakistan Navy to take part in the operation too!


We are providing all the importrant exported products Philippines details that are being used in the export sector such as HS Code, Product description, Total USD Value, Total Percentage, and so on. Access the Philippines custom data by clicking on the link below - https://eximtradedata.com/philippines-export-data


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

TTP terrorist commander Killed in exchange of fire with SF's in KP , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581529502945280000


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581541879971127296


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581528048658448384


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581533036658597888


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581552925843017729


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

In Karachi, CTD has arrested a terrorist involved in attack on Chinese nationals - Oct 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580865718224314368


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580962498005434376


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580962509888311297


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

5 terrorists killed during exchange of fire with SF's in Balochistan , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581848882677706753


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581694157810151424


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581690146470391809


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581690873754320896


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

4 Terrorists killed during exchange of fire with SF's in Balochistan , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582362951230423040


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582256605256482821


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582267235308949504


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582270585694191616


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582277371855802368


----------



## ghazi52

..,,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582267235308949504

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
*Security forces on Friday killed four terrorists in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa's North Waziristan district*.

According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the fire exchange took place between security forces and terrorists in general area of Spinwam.

During intense exchange of fire, it added, four terrorists were killed and weapons and ammunition were also recovered from them.

The ISPR further said that the killed terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against the security forces.

On October 9, two suspected terrorists were killed in a clash with security forces at Mingora Bypass Road in Swat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Four security officials including a captain were injured in the shootout. A pedestrian was also among the injured.

Last month, three terrorists were killed by security forces in two different operations in K-P's Swat and Lakki Marwat districts.

In an operation on the night of September 22-23, security forces conducted an intelligence-based operation over the suspected presence of a high-profile terrorist in Charbagh area of the Swat district.

“During encounter, the terrorist got killed. Weapon and ammunition were also recovered from the killed terrorist. The killed terrorist remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces,” said the ISPR.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,..,
> *Security forces on Friday killed four terrorists in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa's North Waziristan district*.
> 
> According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the fire exchange took place between security forces and terrorists in general area of Spinwam.
> 
> During intense exchange of fire, it added, four terrorists were killed and weapons and ammunition were also recovered from them.
> 
> The ISPR further said that the killed terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against the security forces.
> 
> On October 9, two suspected terrorists were killed in a clash with security forces at Mingora Bypass Road in Swat, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> Four security officials including a captain were injured in the shootout. A pedestrian was also among the injured.
> 
> Last month, three terrorists were killed by security forces in two different operations in K-P's Swat and Lakki Marwat districts.
> 
> In an operation on the night of September 22-23, security forces conducted an intelligence-based operation over the suspected presence of a high-profile terrorist in Charbagh area of the Swat district.
> 
> “During encounter, the terrorist got killed. Weapon and ammunition were also recovered from the killed terrorist. The killed terrorist remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces,” said the ISPR.


4 Terrorists killed during exchange of fire with SF's in N Waziristan , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583664766492770304



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583518302458236929


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583430775310950401


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583466678037655552


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Two policemen martyred in K-P attacks​Unknown gunmen attack Azam Warsak police station

Shahabullah Yousafzai
October 22, 2022


*PESHAWAR: *Unknown attackers on Saturday killed two police officials in separate attacks in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) as the region sees an uptick in militant activity. 

Police constable Bilal was martyred by unknown suspects in the Turangzai Muftiabad area of Charsadda. He was posted at Munda Head and was going to the Election Commission Charsadda office on a motorcycle for special duty when he was attacked.

The attackers managed to escape following the incident and the body of the deceased policeman was shifted to DHQ Hospital Charsadda for legal proceedings and post-mortem.

Following the incident, police tightened the checks on the entry and exit routes of the city and conducted a search operation in the area.

In another incident, unknown suspects opened fire on Azam Warsak police station in South Waziristan. Police and security forces retaliated against the armed attackers.

During the exchange of fire, _mohrir_ Fazal Malik was martyred. There have been attacks on Azam Warsak police station in the past as well.

Earlier, K-P Chief Minister Mahmood Khan visited Swat for the first time since huge protests took place against militancy.

While talking to the media, the chief minister said there will be no compromise on peace and that the government and people will fight together.

“I faced criticism but, Mahmood Khan will never compromise. We will not allow anyone to politicize peace,” he added.

He also said that he will not let the work done in four years be "destroyed".


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

1 Terrorist killed during exchange of fire with SF's in Khyber District , Pakistan - Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584243685306167298



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584066241798737921



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584051002462072833



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584183287404433408



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584239194813001728



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584235793794539521


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Four FWO men hurt in North Waziristan suicide bombing​The Newspaper's Correspondent 
October 24, 2022

NORTH WAZIRISTAN: Four personnel of Frontier Works Organisation, a subsidiary of the army, were wounded in a suicide blast in North Waziristan district.

Two of them were critically injured in the attack that took place in the Spinwam area of the volatile district, officials said.

According to reports, a suicide bomber, apparently in his teens, covering himself with a blanket came close to the FWO vehicle and detonated explosives. Four personnel injured in the blast were identified as Sepoy Ashiq Hussain, Sepoy Mohammad Hussain, Sepoy Mohammad Zubair and Sepoy Mohammad Aqeel. They were shifted to CMH Bannu.



> One terrorist killed in Khyber district: ISPR



Meanwhile, security forces killed a terrorist during an intelligence-based operation in Shalobar area of Khyber district, the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) stated.

Weapon and ammunition were seized from the terrorist, who remained actively involved in activities against security forces, it added.

Earlier on Friday, a soldier embraced martyrdom in a terrorist attack originated from across the Afghan border, according to ISPR.

It said terrorists from inside Afghanistan opened fire on a military post in Hassan Khel sector of North Waziristan District on Friday. Troops responded in a befitting manner. During the exchange of fire, one soldier Waqar Ali, 32, embraced Shahadat. He was a resident of resident of Chota Lahore, Swabi.

The ISPR said Pakistan had consistently been requesting Afghanistan to ensure effective border management. The official statement added that Islamabad strongly condemned the use of Afghan soil by terrorists for activities against Pakistan.

_Published in Dawn, October 24th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585650590394322944


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585650590394322944





ghazi52 said:


> .,,..,
> View attachment 889864
> 
> 
> View attachment 889865



Two senior TTP commanders killed in Afghanistan​*Asadullah Pehelwan and Mudasir Iqbal were killed in two separate incidents in Kandahar*


Our CorrespondentOctober 27, 2022





File photo of Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan militants. PHOTO: REUTERS
*KARACHI:*
Two senior commanders of the outlawed Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) were killed in separate incidents in Afghanistan on Thursday.
Local sources told _The Express Tribune_ that TTP commander Bismillah alias Asadullah Pehelwan has been assassinated by unknown gunmen in Spin Boldak in Kandahar.
The sources said that 35-year-old Pehelwan belonged to the militant wing of the radical group and had moved to Kandahar to avoid target-killing alongside others.
The renowned Taliban commander was killed by unknown gunmen who left them on the spot.
Another militant Mudasir Iqbal, who hails from Sialkot in Punjab province, was picked up by unknown gunmen a few days earlier and his body was found on the roadside today.
*Read more: TTP commander critically injured in attack in Afghanistan*
Mudasir was the terrorist who had released a video after the APS school attack, claiming that he was among the attackers.
Earlier this month, TTP commander Maulvi Abdullah was critically injured in a targeted attack in Afghanistan’s Kunar province.
The former chief justice of the Bajaur tribal district was inside a vehicle when an improvised explosive device (IED) attack resulted in him getting critically wounded, sources confirmed to _The Express Tribune_.
The driver of the vehicle and two aides of Abdullah onboard were also seriously injured, while a passerby was killed in the attack.
The TTP commander’s condition is said to be critical as he was moved to an undisclosed location along with his two aides and the driver where they will receive medical treatment.
The sources told that the blast took place in the Marawara district of the Kunar province.










Two senior TTP commanders killed in Afghanistan | The Express Tribune


Asadullah Pehelwan, Mudasir Iqbal were killed in two separate incidents in Kandahar




tribune.com.pk








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585683117024894976


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Terrorist who martyred the former CJ Balochistan High Court arrested - Oct 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586271600701509632



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586289917109600257



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586332797114863616




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586267194383822850




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586265460865368065










Ex-BHC CJ Noor Meskanzai’s murder suspect arrested | The Express Tribune


The prime suspect of former Balochistan High Court (BHC) chief justice Muhammad Noor Meskanzai’s assassination was arrested




tribune.com.pk


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586315659746545664



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586322912994377728



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586393540204142592


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Security forces kill four terrorists in Balochistan: ISPR

November 01, 2022*




File photo
In an exchange of fire with security forces, four terrorists were killed in general area of Kaman Pass near Shahrig, in Balochistan on Monday.
According to the ISPR, an Intelligence Based Operation commenced yesterday in Kaman Pass near Shahrig, to clear a hideout of Terrorists. Security Forces were heli dropped near suspected location of terrorists to cut the escape routes and clear the hideout.
However, during the establishment of blocking positions, terrorists opened fire onto the Security Forces, resulting into Shahadat of Sepoy Shafi Ullah and Sepoy Muhammad Qaiser.
A cache of arms and ammunition including Improvised Explosive Devices have been recovered.
The clearance operation, however, continues to apprehend other terrorists in the area.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587130274776743938



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587116669171912705



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587122017848918018




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587122026875359232



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587114854049107969



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587141970593447937


----------



## Primus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589580190833049600
@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Soldier embraces martyrdom; Terrorist commander killed & 3 arrested in injured condition during exchange of fire with SF's in Khyber , Pakistan - Nov 2022 .​


Security forces kill one terrorist of banned outfit in Khyber

November 07, 2022




File Photo
A terrorist of a banned outfit was killed and three other were arrested in injured condition in an exchange of firing with the security forces in district Khyber on Monday.
According to Counter Terrorism Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the security forces were conducting search operation in the area when terrorists opened fire on them.
These terrorists were wanted for attacking government officials and law enforcement authorities.
A huge cache of arms and ammunition were also recovered from the possession.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589574102477864960



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589835729550442496


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589494369220198401


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589492112621719553



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589943118530768896



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589522059667083267


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CTD conducted an IBO and successfully arrested 2x most wanted terrorists **- Nov 2022* .




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588555748627296256



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588557085553623041



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588554968927436800


----------



## ghazi52

Hub, Balochistan..
*November 08, 2022. 2130 hours,* CTD got a credible source information that BLA suspects namely Dost Muhammad and Muhammad Ismail, who are close aide of BLA A commander Jaffar alias Mullah Amin and Mujeeb alias Akash Zehri, are travelling from Hub River area towards Sakran Road to carry out terrorist activities against Attock Cement Factory machinery and workers.

On this info, the CTD Team Lasbela conducted an IBO near Lasi Farms Sakran Road Hub, whereby a temporary blockade was established to restrain the movement of M/cycle riders, during the course of action a suspicious M/cycle with muffled faces were signalled to stop but the rider attempted to escape the scene, however was managed to cease, that lead to the successful apprehension of the aforementioned suspects.

The recoveries include: 3 KG Military Grade Explosive
1 Electric Detonator
4 Mtrs Prima Cord
1x Hand Grenade

During preliminary interrogation the suspect revealed to have facilitated BLA activists in Hub on the behest of Mullah Amin, Mujeeb alias Akash and Zaheer alias Zeb, in terms of logistics, arms ammunition, besides their own terrorist activities
against Attock Cement Factory assets & manpower.

The suspects are also privy to the execution of magnetic IEDs against journalist Shahid Zehri and SF Syed Habib Shah at Hub, wherein both were killed.

Case is being registered at Police Station CTD Khuzdar. An investigation has been launched to arrest remaining members of the network.

More raids are planned for other areas of Balochistan. :
Spokesman CTD Balochistan.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*CTD Balochistan Police conducted an IBO and successfully arrested 6x most wanted terrorists - Nov 2022* .



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590413478267097088


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590023743950446592


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590022580294938624


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590175643127676928


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Bolan Operation was a success, BLA accepts terrorists killed were its members. Missing persons of Qadeer Mama are brought down dead from Bolan mountains by Security Forces. These terrorists were looting local traders, threats, robberies, extortion



















Terrorists killed in Bolan were involved in extortion, killing locals. Operation was conducted in Bolan mountains where woman or children cannot reach. Terrorists defeat hidden by Fake propaganda by VBMP5 & Qadeer Mama that women & children were abducted during


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 Senior TTP commanders killed in Afghanistan in 2 diff Operations by unknowns - Nov 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593440818051878915


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592941014872129536


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593481594827849731


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592850980290564096


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592932118761701377


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

2 Terrorists killed by security forces during IBO in Balochistan - Nov 2022 .​*Two terrorists killed during IBO in Balochistan: ISPR*

*November 18, 2022*




(File Photo)
In Balochistan, two terrorists were killed by the security forces during Intelligence Based Operation in general area Balor, Hoshab.
According to the ISPR, the IBO was initiated to clear a hideout of terrorists, linked with firing incidents on security forces and civilians besides planting of improvised explosive devices on M-8 in Hoshab.
During ensuing heavy exchange of fire, both the terrorists were killed, while a cache of arms and ammunition including Improvised Explosive Devices has been recovered.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593652365231538183


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593657294096670722


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593661249966989313


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593655247519588354









Two terrorists killed in Hoshab IBO: ISPR


Pakistan Army killed two terrorists during an intelligence-based operation (IBO) in Balochistan’s Hoshab area, the...



www.brecorder.com


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Soldier martyred in gunfight with terrorists in South Waziristan: ISPR​BR 
November 22, 2022

*A Pakistan Army soldier was martyred on Tuesday in an exchange of fire with terrorists in South Waziristan’s Sararogha area, the military’s media wing said.*

The statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) said an exchange of fire took place between the Pakistan Army troops and terrorists on November 22.

A soldier identified as 39-year-old Havaldar Umer Hayat from Kohat’s Lachi was martyred in the exchange, the ISPR said.

"Sanitisation of the area is being carried out to eliminate any terrorists found in the area," ISPR said.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

9 Terrorists killed & 3 wounded terrorists arrested by SF's during IBO in Balochistan - Nov 2022 .​

Security forces kill nine terrorists during IBO in Balochistan

*November 26, 2022*




(File Photo)
Security forces killed nine terrorists while three others arrested during intelligence based operation in Siah Koh area of Balochistan on Saturday.
According to ISPR, intelligence agencies were in search for these terrorists since the September 30th blast in Kohlu Bazar that killed two passers-by and injured nineteen.
The same organization and its terrorists were involved in kidnapping for ransom, extortion and attacks on security forces in the region.
Moreover, these terrorists were also targeting engineers and laborers working on development projects in Balochistan. The terrorists were now preparing for attacks in Kohlu, Kahan and Maywand areas.
The search operation of the security forces in the area is still underway



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596520042304344064



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596531657343135750


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596500657099640832



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596510179943534592



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596498474186555394


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596505377847541760


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596867469699940354


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

10 Terrorists killed & 1 arrested in SF's Operation in Balochistan - Nov 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597789129755963393


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597663223393964032


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597657107855130624


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597653509998280704









Radio Pakistan News on Instagram: "Ten terrorists were killed while one other was apprehended in injured condition during an exchange of fire with security forces in general area Hoshab. According to ISPR, the exchange of fire took place when secur


Radio Pakistan News shared a post on Instagram: "Ten terrorists were killed while one other was apprehended in injured condition during an exchange of fire with security forces in general area Hoshab. According to ISPR, the exchange of fire took place when security forces conducted an...




www.instagram.com


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
On the 30th of November 2022, fire exchange took place between terrorists and our troops in area of Shewa, North Waziristan District. Our troops fought bravely & engaged the terrorist’s location effectively, one was terrorist killed.

Weapon and ammunition was also recovered from the killed terrorist. The killed terrorist remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces.

During intense fire exchange, Havaldar Parosh (age 35 years, resident of Kohat) having fought gallantly, embraced Shahadat. Sanitization of the area is being carried out to eliminate any terrorists found in the area.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Terrorists attempted an attack on a security forces convoy guarding the APS for girls in Azam Warsak, SWA, KPK.
The attack failed due to effective response of security forces. All students were successfully evacuated.
Security Forces convoy was fired upon and returned fire. One FC KPK soldier has been injured, while a civilian employee of the school, Masta Khan, unfortunately embraced Shahadat.
FC KPK’s Special Ops Group (SOG) and Pakistan Army’s SSG operatives have arrived and surrounded the entire location.
Security Forces will expend every option until the fleeing terrorists are found and taken custody of, dead or alive.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Abramar

PanzerKiel said:


> Terrorists attempted an attack on a security forces convoy guarding the APS for girls in Azam Warsak, SWA, KPK.
> The attack failed due to effective response of security forces. All students were successfully evacuated.
> Security Forces convoy was fired upon and returned fire. One FC KPK soldier has been injured, while a civilian employee of the school, Masta Khan, unfortunately embraced Shahadat.
> FC KPK’s Special Ops Group (SOG) and Pakistan Army’s SSG operatives have arrived and surrounded the entire location.
> Security Forces will expend every option until the fleeing terrorists are found and taken custody of, dead or alive.


Send the bastards to Hell! Anyone willing to target children deserves to burn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## White privilege

PanzerKiel said:


> Terrorists attempted an attack on a security forces convoy guarding the APS for girls in Azam Warsak, SWA, KPK.
> The attack failed due to effective response of security forces. All students were successfully evacuated.
> Security Forces convoy was fired upon and returned fire. One FC KPK soldier has been injured, while a civilian employee of the school, Masta Khan, unfortunately embraced Shahadat.
> FC KPK’s Special Ops Group (SOG) and Pakistan Army’s SSG operatives have arrived and surrounded the entire location.
> Security Forces will expend every option until the fleeing terrorists are found and taken custody of, dead or alive.


Hit back at Indian mainland please, take the fight where it came from....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White privilege

@PanzerKiel paaji koi setting banaen , kisi _gernal sahab _ko convince karen. G20 bhe horaha hai paros mei, loha garam hai .....!! 🔨⚒️🛠️

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bleek

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598291201454903298


----------



## hussain0216

White privilege said:


> Hit back at Indian mainland please, take the fight where it came from....



It came from the pas--Afghans

Are the Indians (Hindus) our enemies, sure they are,, and we have to be prepared and ready for them and we have to plot and plan against them inside India and utilise their flaws and divisions

But let's stop lying that afghans are in any way better, they are a race of scum that has been our enemies from the beginning just as the Hindus have




Anyone who is deluded can stay asleep, we need to accept the afghans as our enemies and treat them as such


It's only a matter of time until they commit a atrocity, it's in their nature

Don't let the bullshit of innocent peace seeking PTM afghans confuse you they are all involved and complicit


----------



## Khan_21

White privilege said:


> Hit back at Indian mainland please, take the fight where it came from....



Its chickens coming home to roost. These are the same people we trained & fed over the decades as part of our silly strategic depth. Why blame India here?

Our establishment fed and groomed such groups. The difference is we have been on the recieving end of it since the policy has backfired.


----------



## Mrc

Khan_21 said:


> Its chickens coming home to roost. These are the same people we trained & fed over the decades as part of our silly strategic depth. Why blame India here?
> 
> Our establishment fed and groomed such groups. The difference is we have been on the recieving end of it since the policy has backfired.




This is 20 years old propoganda...fund something new


----------



## Khan_21

Mrc said:


> This is 20 years old propoganda...fund something new



Sure. The narrative was that its the Indian embassies providing support and cover. Since last year there has been an attack almost every day after Taliban took over. Attacks have increased trememdously and there are no embassies or consulates. 

For once look inwards and see what ideologies have you been preaching our own awaam?


----------



## Areesh

Khan_21 said:


> Sure. The narrative was that its the Indian embassies providing support and cover. Since last year there has been an attack almost every day after Taliban took over. Attacks have increased trememdously and there are no embassies or consulates.
> 
> For once look inwards and see what ideologies have you been preaching our own awaam?



Thanks for this chooran


----------



## Bleek

Khan_21 said:


> Its chickens coming home to roost. These are the same people we trained & fed over the decades as part of our silly strategic depth. Why blame India here?
> 
> Our establishment fed and groomed such groups. The difference is we have been on the recieving end of it since the policy has backfired.


Which group? TTP?


----------



## Primus

Bleek said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598291201454903298


Wait that picture on the far left is from the Kargil war isn't it?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Bleek said:


> Which group? TTP?



Doesnt matter if TTP or sipah e sahaba or lashkar e jhangvi etc etc. Most were trained & mushroomed here in 80s for afghan war and then in 90s for kashmir. 

Most of the high commanders in these groups have Afghan/Kashmir experience. We started having problems post 2001 when we sided with US and then lal masjid happened which made these groups turn on us.

Its a frankenstein monster we have to do deal with now because our establishmnt was so obsessed with strategic depth in Afg and trying to liberate kashmir in 90s.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Areesh

Khan_21 said:


> Doesnt matter if TTP or sipah e sahaba or lashkar e jhangvi etc etc. Most were trained & mushroomed here in 80s for afghan war and then in 90s for kashmir.
> 
> Most of the high commanders in these groups have Afghan/Kashmir experience. We started having problems post 2001 when we sided with US and then lal masjid happened which made these groups turn on us.
> 
> Its a frankenstein monster we have to do deal with now because our establishmnt was so obsessed with strategic depth in Afg and trying to liberate kashmir in 90s.



Name top commanders of TTP that were part of Kashmir jihad in 90s or Afghan jihad in 80s


----------



## White privilege

Primus said:


> Wait that picture on the far left is from the Kargil war isn't it?


About the Kargil picture, roughly how many bodies did the Indians really retrieve and buried for this photo-op and as a whole, and how many were just dirt mounds??


----------



## White privilege

hussain0216 said:


> It came from the pas--Afghans
> 
> Are the Indians (Hindus) our enemies, sure they are,, and we have to be prepared and ready for them and we have to plot and plan against them inside India and utilise their flaws and divisions
> 
> But let's stop lying that afghans are in any way better, they are a race of scum that has been our enemies from the beginning just as the Hindus have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who is deluded can stay asleep, we need to accept the afghans as our enemies and treat them as such
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time until they commit a atrocity, it's in their nature
> 
> Don't let the bullshit of innocent peace seeking PTM afghans confuse you they are all involved and complicit


Proxy wars are designed to deflect all the attention away from the source. Kennedy was straight as an arrow on this. He threatened Soviets with fi🔥ry hell , in response to a Cuban adventurism. Only then Khrushchev budged. Our problem has been reluctance/cowardice to take the fight to the instigators at its source. Afghans are like the butthurt ex-girlfriend always. They cannot do much against us unless they have a big daddy behind them...


----------



## Primus

White privilege said:


> About the Kargil picture, roughly how many bodies did the Indians really retrieve and buried for this photo-op and as a whole, and how many were just dirt mounds??


We won't know. India claims to have given Islamic funeral prayers to the Pakistani soldiers, but they did sajda whilst doing the funeral namaz.

So yea, they are full of crap


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> ,..,
> On the 30th of November 2022, fire exchange took place between terrorists and our troops in area of Shewa, North Waziristan District. Our troops fought bravely & engaged the terrorist’s location effectively, one was terrorist killed.
> 
> Weapon and ammunition was also recovered from the killed terrorist. The killed terrorist remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces.
> 
> During intense fire exchange, Havaldar Parosh (age 35 years, resident of Kohat) having fought gallantly, embraced Shahadat. Sanitization of the area is being carried out to eliminate any terrorists found in the area.


On 30 November 2022, fire exchange took place between terrorists and own troops in general area Shewa, North Waziristan District.​


Rawalpindi - November 30, 2022​No PR-105/2022-ISPR​


On 30 November 2022, fire exchange took place between terrorists and own troops in general area Shewa, North Waziristan District. Own troops fought bravely and engaged the terrorist’s location effectively; 1 x terrorist got killed. Weapon and ammunition was also recovered from the killed terrorist.
The killed terrorist remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces.
During intense fire exchange, Havaldar Parosh (age 35 years, resident of Kohat) having fought gallantly, embraced Shahadat.
Sanitization of the area is being carried out to eliminate any terrorists found in the area.
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598648526963179521


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

ghazi52 said:


> ,..,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598648526963179521


SF's killed notorious Terrorist Commander in N Waziristan - Dec 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599089833908920320


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599089853819330561


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599071726968909825


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599071734384062464


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599068120483864577

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Hit them inside Iran & Afghanistan. Iran is a snake too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599415192978280450
How do you guys manage to botch up a 7vs1 situation where did all the battle-hardened fauj go? What a sh*t show.

Yet we have the audacity to mock Indians.


----------



## Primus

Great Janjua said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599415192978280450
> How do you guys manage to botch up a 7vs1 situation where did all the battle-hardened fauj go? What a sh*t show.
> 
> Yet we have the audacity to mock Indians.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599617425254645761
@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

5x terrorists killed, soldier martyred in North Waziristan clash - Dec 2022 .​

Five terrorists killed, soldier martyred in North Waziristan clash

*December 05, 2022*






Five terrorists were killed during exchange of fire with security forces in an Intelligence Based Operation in North Waziristan District.
According to ISPR, the security forces effectively engaged the terrorists' location and recovered weapon and ammunition from them. 
The killed terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces and killing of innocent citizens.
Sepoy Nasir Khan aged 25 years embraced shahadat while gallantly fighting the terrorists.
Sanitization of the area is being carried out to eliminate any other terrorists found in the area.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599758680945147906


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599766855215828997


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599766862270980097


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599760512664813569


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599758451873234944


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599758460148936708


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Soldier martyred, five terrorists killed during intelligence-based operation in North Waziristan: ISPR​Dawn.com
December 5, 2022 






Sepoy Nasir Khan. — ISPR
At least five terrorists were killed and a soldier was martyred during an intelligence-based operation in the Jhallar Algad area of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s North Waziristan district, the army’s media wing said on Monday.

According to a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), troops effectively engaged the location of terrorists during an intense exchange of fire between security forces and terrorists.

“Weapons and ammunition were also recovered from the killed terrorists,” it added. “The killed terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces and killing of innocent citizens.”

During the operation, the ISPR said, 25-year-old Sepoy Nasir Khan embraced martyrdom while fighting gallantly against the terrorists. He hailed from the South Waziristan district.

“Sanitization of the area is being carried out to eliminate any other terrorists found in the area,” the statement concluded.

On December 4, a terrorist commander named Muhammad Noor was killed during an intense exchange of fire with troops in the Shewa area of Kp’s North Waziristan district, the army’s media wing had said on Saturday.

Last month, four alleged terrorists were killed, and two security personnel embraced martyrdom during an intelligence-based operation in Kamal Pass area of Shahrig town of Harnai district


----------



## CLUMSY

Great Janjua said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599415192978280450
> How do you guys manage to botch up a 7vs1 situation where did all the battle-hardened fauj go? What a sh*t show.
> 
> Yet we have the audacity to mock Indians.


How do you know its only 1 person on the opposing side?


----------



## ghazi52

During a visit...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

3 Terrorists killed & 4 arrested in SF's 2 different Operations - Dec 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600509184776101889



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600538125243236369


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600007286935764994



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600533125326864384



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599981082556104704



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599975419914002432


----------



## ghazi52

NATIONAL COUNTER TERRORISM AUTHORITY 
GOVERNMENT OF PAKISTAN 

NACTA in a report to the National Assembly and Senate has said that the TTP has recently “gained considerable ground and increased its footprint and magnitude of activities” in Pakistan during the recent peace talks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*8 Terrorists killed in SF's 2 different Operations - Dec 2022 .*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601539725721862146


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601532179321757696


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601522860203601922


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601274823094566914


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601489285072695296









Four Da’ish terrorists killed in Pak-Afghan border IBO | The Express Tribune


Punjab CTD conducts 30 operations, arrests four Da’ish terrorists




tribune.com.pk














CTD, security forces eliminate four TTP terrorists in Nowshera | The Express Tribune


The Counter Terrorism Department (CTD) and security forces have eliminated four terrorists belonging to banned Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Someone tried to cut the fence in NWA yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## MuslimRAJPUT

PanzerKiel said:


> Someone tried to cut the fence in NWA yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 904999


Can we upload uncensored butchered Khwarji dogs? Or is that against the rules?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MuslimRAJPUT

PanzerKiel said:


> Someone tried to cut the fence in NWA yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 904999





Spoiler: Dead Khwarji





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600901754991919105

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
On 14th December 2022, a suicide blast occured in general area Miran Shah, North Waziristan District. Resultantly, Havaldar Muhammad Ameer embraced shahadat. Moreover, 1x innocent civilian also embraced shahadat, while 9x innocent civilians were injured in the incident.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Based on credible intelligence, an Operation has been initiated in Sambaza area of Zhob, Balochistan for last 96 hours to deny Terrorists use of few suspected routes to move across Pakistan-Afghanistan Border to sneak into KP along interprovincial boundary and target citizens and security forces.​


Rawalpindi - December 25, 2022​No PR-124/2022-ISPR​


Based on credible intelligence, an Operation has been initiated in Sambaza area of Zhob, Balochistan for last 96 hours to deny Terrorists use of few suspected routes to move across Pakistan-Afghanistan Border to sneak into KP along interprovincial boundary and target citizens and security forces.
As a result of continuous Surveillance and sanitisation of the area, a group of the Terrorists was intercepted in early hours today. During the establishment of blocking positions to deny them escape routes, terrorists opened fire onto the Security Forces.
During ensuing heavy exchange of fire, 1 Terrorists was killed, while Sepoy Haq Nawaz embraced Shahadat and two other soldiers got injured. The terrorists were supported by their facilitators from across the border as well through fire.
The sanitization Operation continues in the area to apprehend remaining perpetrators.
-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606159787657265153


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605951491298033664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605939280953585664


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605978076730507269

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605610201838542850


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605503417115213824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612424264543510535


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611969826380972034
*11 terrorists killed in clash with security forces in South Waziristan*

*January 05, 2023*





Security Forces have killed 11 terrorists, including terrorist commander Hafiz Ullah alias Tor Hafiz and two suicide bombers, in an Intelligence Based Operation conducted in Wana area of, South Waziristan District.
According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), the security forces successfully foiled a high profile terrorist activity in the area.
A huge quantity of weapons and ammunition was also recovered from the killed terrorists.
The killed terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces and incidents of target killing in South Waziristan District.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611056396841418753
*Four terrorists killed, one soldier martyred in Bannu IBO

December 31, 2022*





Four terrorists were killed in an Intelligence Based Operation conducted by security forces in Jani Khel area of Bannu district.
According to Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR), Pakistan Army troops effectively engaged the terrorists’ location and conducted the successful operation.
The killed terrorists remained actively involved in terrorist activities against security forces and killing of innocent citizens.
Weapon and ammunition was also recovered from the killed terrorists. 
However, during intense exchange of fire, Sepoy Muhammad Wasim having fought gallantly, embraced martordom. Sanitization of the area is being carried out to eliminate any other terrorists found in the area



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609241754246713345


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600360930407333895



        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram











11 terrorists killed in South Waziristan IBO: ISPR


Killed militants were involved in terrorist activities against security forces, target killing of police in South Waziristan, ISPR says.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

